# This is Raw - R'nC-Aufbau



## doriuscrow (25. April 2013)

Da jetzt bald der Startschuss fällt und ein paar wenige Glückliche mit dem Auf-/Zusammenbau des Raw-Kits anfangen dürfen hier schonmal der passende Thread.

Und da ich wohl eher im hinteren Mittelfeld liegen werde, was den Aufbauzeitpunkt betrifft, sichere ich mir auf diese Weise schonmal die Pole-Position ... 

Also hier meine bis jetzt aus Langeweile schonmal vorproduzierten "Halbzeuge" - und die obligatorische Teilekiste:






Wenn ich neben Umzugskartons packen noch etwas mehr Zeit abzwicken kann, drehe ich schonmal die LEV in Position und schraub den Sattel ran. Cockpit könnte man auch schonmal vormontieren ... 

Auf dass sich hier bald viele und schöne Bilder tummeln werden ...

MfG, Reimar


----------



## doriuscrow (25. April 2013)

Und natürlich können dann auch die Komplettbikebesteller 3 Monate lang hier reinschauen und bissl "schmachten" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Und natürlich können dann auch die Komplettbikebesteller 3 Monate lang hier reinschauen und bissl "schmachten" ...



Das finden die glaube ich gerade nicht lustig. Abgesehen davon: Häme ist verfrüht, oder hast Du Deinen Rahmen schon?


----------



## doriuscrow (25. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das finden die glaube ich gerade nicht lustig. Abgesehen davon: Häme ist verfrüht, oder hast Du Deinen Rahmen schon?


 Also schadenfroh soll das hier nicht rüberkommen - ich fühle auch mit denen - werde mir aber nur aus Kollegialität die Freude über die baldige Auslieferung nicht verkneifen. 
Und dass sich jetzt die Auslieferung der R'nCs jetzt noch ewig hinzieht bezweifle ich mal - ein/zwei Wochen sind voll im Rahmen, ich bin eh grad im Ausland. Es sei denn, das ist hier ein ganz ausgeklügeltes Ding und es gibt gar kein ICB überhaupt noch nicht nirgends


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2013)

Ich kann noch nichtmal ne Teilekiste ablichten
Alles was bisher rumliegt ist die U-Turn Feder mit Verlängerungsbuchse, Achse fürs Hinterrad, Bremsanlage und Beläge.
LRS und Antrieb rotieren noch im alten Rahmen. 
Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Umwerfer sind vorgemerkt und werden geordert sobald ich die Versandbestätigung hab.
Und die Gabel krieg ich erst wenn das Rad schon fertig ist. 

Aber darf ich hier dann eigentlich reinschreiben? Weil RAW bleibt mein Rahmen ja nicht lange...


----------



## doriuscrow (25. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber darf ich hier dann eigentlich reinschreiben? Weil RAW bleibt mein Rahmen ja nicht lange...


 
Selbstverständlich - da sind wir nicht so kleinlich ...


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (25. April 2013)

ich hätte so weit auch alles bis auf den Rahmen aber FXXL will ja nicht mein Geld haben anscheint


----------



## doriuscrow (25. April 2013)

Dave-Qu-ax schrieb:


> ich hätte so weit auch alles bis auf den Rahmen aber FXXL will ja nicht mein Geld haben anscheint


 Der Teppich ist voll scharf ...  ich darf mit meinen guten Stücken leider nicht ins Wohnzimmer


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (25. April 2013)

sind doch alle neu und mein anderes bike ist auch immer im Haus in Berlin kann man so was ja nicht draußen stehen lassen ^^


----------



## Mxpanda (26. April 2013)

Dave-Qu-ax schrieb:


> [...] in Berlin kann man so was ja nicht draußen stehen lassen ^^



Ui dann gibts ja bald ein ICB in Berlin 

Dürften wir uns das mal anschauen, wenns fertig ist?


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2013)

Mxpanda schrieb:


> Ui dann gibts ja bald ein ICB in Berlin
> 
> Dürften wir uns das mal anschauen, wenns fertig ist?


da würde ich mich ja glatt dranhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (26. April 2013)

hi lest sich einrichten wens fertig ist und rollt ^^


----------



## f4lkon (27. April 2013)

Dave-Qu-ax schrieb:


> ich hätte so weit auch alles bis auf den Rahmen aber FXXL will ja nicht mein Geld haben anscheint



Na da fehlt aber ein Bremsscheibchen^^ Hübsch soweit. Reifen bleiben Glaubenssache^^


----------



## doriuscrow (27. April 2013)

Es kribbelt schon etwas in den Fingern ... wird Zeit, dass der Gips abkommt, einmal richtig die Hände waschen - dann wird's wieder besser ^^


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2013)

Wird Zeit dass der Rahmen hier ist sobald der beim Beschichten ist gehts dem alten Bike an den Kragen, dann mach ich auch mal ein Bild vom Teilehaufen.
Wobei, der wird ja eh nicht komplett sein. Ein paar Sachen bekomme ich ja erst bei meinem Dealer wo ich das Gerät zusammen schrauben darf.


----------



## doriuscrow (27. April 2013)

Das Schöne ist ... bei jedem wird der Haufen anders sein!


----------



## benzinkanister (27. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist ... bei jedem wird der Haufen anders sein!


 

bischen gemein, ich weiss... aber hier mal mein haufen. hoffe es schürt die vorfreude, die ist ja bekanntlich am schönsten 











gruß

PS: lässt sich eigentlich jemand den rahmen schwarz eloxieren? das war der plan am anfang aber wurde erstmal verschoben. auf die raw optik steh ich mittlerweile aber ziemlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (27. April 2013)

Bis jetzt der schönste "Haufen"


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2013)

Waren die Zugschellen schon schwarz oder hat du die mit eloxieren lassen?
Die Aufkleber sind glänzend?

 @Hasifisch:

Ich glaube es könnte nicht schaden wenn der Oberrohraufkleber an  der schmalen Stelle noch so 2-3mm pro Seite wächst, oder? Sieht zumindest auf dem Foto so aus als würde er grad so eben über den Radius raus kommen.
Sofern sich da jetzt noch was dran ändern lässt, du wolltest ja Freitag die Bestellung aufgeben glaub ich.


----------



## benzinkanister (27. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Waren die Zugschellen schon schwarz oder hat du die mit eloxieren lassen?
> Die Aufkleber sind glänzend?
> 
> @Hasifisch:
> ...



die zugschellen waren schon schwarz, die schrauben sind auch schwarz und aus alu. da würd ich euch empfehlen schon mal ein paar mit torx-kopf auf reserve zu legen. ich hab da zumindest schon eine vermurkst 

die aufkleber sind schon eher glänzend. das oberrohrdecal kann man meiner meinung nach so lassen, geht schon ein bischen um den radius. der am unterrohr könnte aber ein bischen  breiter sein.


----------



## doriuscrow (28. April 2013)

Na was steht denn da hinter dem Zaun???? ^^ 





Und schon die ersten Ärgernisse:

1. Schrauben für Bremsadapter verschusselt ... 
2. Madenschraube für die LEV (M4x0.7x5) verschusselt - wen wundert's? 
3. Der Kopf der LEV lässt sich nicht so drehen, dass der "Kabelausgang" 90Grad zum Oberrohr steht ... 
4. Das Drehen des Kopfes mit der rechten Hand in Gips ist suboptimal - da wollen viele Teile gleichzeitig gehalten werden  
5. Der Sixpack Millenium 785 hat ganz aussen Untermass - damit die Griffe da halten ist ein Millenium 767 draus geworden 

Ansonsten ... alles bestens, sogar Maxxis auf Flow EX auf Anhieb dicht - mal sehen ob das im Fahrbetrieb dann so bleibt!


----------



## f4lkon (28. April 2013)

Das mit den Madenschrauben kenne ich. Da fällt dir mal eine runter und man denkt die kann ja nicht weit sein....von wegen!

Ansonsten haste ja schon mal fast das halbe Rad  Was sind das denn für Griffe?


----------



## doriuscrow (28. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Griffe?


 ODI - Rogue ... eher was für grosse Hände  Und da passt die Remote von der LEV als innere Klemmschelle!


----------



## nino85 (30. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Na was steht denn da hinter dem Zaun???? ^^



Mehr Bilder!


----------



## nino85 (30. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> bischen gemein, ich weiss... aber hier mal mein haufen. hoffe es schürt die vorfreude, die ist ja bekanntlich am schönsten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn - warum sieht das XL bei dir nur so viel besser aus, als auf der FXXL-Seite? 

Schwarz elox... Schau mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362875


----------



## doriuscrow (30. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder!


 
Meinst du das hier????


----------



## nino85 (30. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier????



Ich musste gerade so lachen  Das ist so geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (30. April 2013)

Jaja ... seeeehr lustig!!!!!!


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Den Rest hat dir wohl der Zoll unterm Arsch weggenommen


----------



## BommelMaster (30. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Damn - warum sieht das XL bei dir nur so viel besser aus, als auf der FXXL-Seite?
> 
> Schwarz elox... Schau mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362875





so viel besser?

das xl hier ist doch eine einfachnur vergrößerte variante des M rahmens - in M sieht er passend und stimmig aus
die andren größen wurden darauf aufbauend einfach nur nach oben verschoben.

es wäre um einiges schön wenn das oberrohr einfach ein bisschen steiler wäre, die abstützung zum sitzrohr kann dann ja auch mitwachsen.

einfac hdas oberrohr vertikal nach oben zu shcieben hat noch nie gut ausgesehen- schade, da wäre optischfür die großen rahmen einiges mehr drin gewesen!


----------



## nino85 (30. April 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> so viel besser?
> 
> das xl hier ist doch eine einfachnur vergrößerte variante des M rahmens - in M sieht er passend und stimmig aus
> die andren größen wurden darauf aufbauend einfach nur nach oben verschoben.
> ...



Sicher. Es hätte vielleicht noch eine hübschere Variante gegeben - was ich aber damit meinte ist, dass das Teil auf der FXXL Seite einfach gestelzter und riesiger aussieht als in Echt...

Vergleich mal:


----------



## tobsinger (30. April 2013)

hier mal ganz unprätenziös.
schade um die gute xtr kurbel alles verstaubt hier so. wie schaut's jetzt eigentlich aus? die RnC werden noch ausgeliefert oder hat sich der zoll die dinger geschnappt. würd mal gerne paar neuigkeiten haben....






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## doriuscrow (30. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Den Rest hat dir wohl der Zoll unterm Arsch weggenommen


 
Den Rest habe ich jetzt schon eingepackt ... ! Und da wird auch kein Zoll was davon erfahren, dass die Teilekiste nochmal eine Grenze überschreitet.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> ...dass das Teil auf der FXXL Seite einfach gestelzter und riesiger aussieht als in Echt...



Es ist bei großen Bikes immer etwas kritisch, wen dann da keine Decals oder andere Gestaltungselemente sind, die die langen Rohre etwas "unterbrechen".


----------



## nino85 (30. April 2013)

Ich denke, der Piggyback-Dämpfer und die 2-Fach Kurbel sorgen durch ihre Größe auch dafür, dass der Rahmen etwas kleiner wirkt.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das mit dem ICB2-Blau aussehen wird...


----------



## warp4 (30. April 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> hier mal ganz unprätenziös.
> schade um die gute xtr kurbel alles verstaubt hier so. wie schaut's jetzt eigentlich aus? die RnC werden noch ausgeliefert oder hat sich der zoll die dinger geschnappt. würd mal gerne paar neuigkeiten haben....
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht der Zoll....der Praktikant 
"Man" sortiert Kleinteile zu Rahmen. Guck mal im R'n'C Thread....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Wo ich die Kurbel da sehe: Hat von euch noch einer den FC35 abzieher Daheim rumliegen und könnte mir den ggf. ausleihen? Hin-und Rückporto würde ich natürlich übernehmen. Ich finde meinen nicht mehr und ohne den bekomme ich die einfach nicht vom anderen Rad runter.


----------



## benzinkanister (30. April 2013)

@BommelMaster: sieht in echt und farbe sogar noch formschöner aus  Ausserdem sind so tipps wie "einfach verstrebung zwischen ober- und sitzrohr" schnell gesagt. In realität brauchst warscheinlich ein neues werkzeug fürs oberrohr, ist ja einteilig.


----------



## BommelMaster (30. April 2013)

ich weiß dass es aufwändiger ist, aber halt auch schöner. finde es oft schade dass für die xl rahmen sehr wenig aufwand betrieben wird - sind halt wirtschaftliche gründe, die ich auch verstehen und nachvollziehen kann.

trotzdem ist und bleibt es suboptimal von der optik


----------



## benzinkanister (30. April 2013)

Ja da geb ich dir recht


----------



## sebbo87 (1. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht kann ja einer der glücklichen schon mal ein kurzes Feedback zum Fahrverhalten geben?
Wie wendig ist es denn, lässt sichs gut um Kurven zirkeln oder fährt der Bock lieber geradeaus? Gehts gut aufs Hinterrad?


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Mai 2013)

Also wenn du mir versprichst, dass du es nicht "falsch" verstehst, kann ich dir paar Zeilen schreiben ... 
So wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist:
1. Extrem wendig 
2. Geht auf Biegen und Brechen nicht auf's HR 
3. Bremsstempeln ohne Ende 
4. Sitzposition - grauenhaft 

Bitte nicht weitersagen - benzinkanister kann sicherlich gegenteiliges berichten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (1. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Also wenn du mir versprichst, dass du es nicht "falsch" verstehst, kann ich dir paar Zeilen schreiben ...
> So wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist:
> 1. Extrem wendig
> 2. Geht auf Biegen und Brechen nicht auf's HR
> ...



Gewicht ist aber top, oder?


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Mai 2013)

Unschlagbar ... obwohl, mit der Lefty war der gleiche Aufbau nochmal was leichter ^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Mai 2013)

So - ich hab grad noch Sattelstütze und Kleinteile bestellt... ...boah ich warte echt nur noch auf den Rahmen


----------



## nuts (1. Mai 2013)

Mann bin ich gespannt. Durfte man inzwischen überweisen?

Laut Hans wurden gestern die ersten Rahmen in Dresden kommisioniert und werden quasi ab morgen verschickt, oder hat gar jemand eine Lieferbestätigung erhalten?


----------



## messias (1. Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend kamen die Zahlungsaufforderungen (für die meisten jedenfalls). Wir haben sofort unser Geld nach Dresden geschmissen und warten nun gespannt.

(Mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10552397#post10552397)


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2013)

Liegt eigentlich jetzt eine Zeichnung dabei, wo welche Scheibchen wo und wie zu welchen Lagern dazwischengelegt werden müssen? Oder muß man erstmal selber puzzeln 

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Mai 2013)

Probieren geht über studieren ...


----------



## benzinkanister (2. Mai 2013)

Im zweifel einfach nen grossen hammer nehmen wenns nicht passt!


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Mai 2013)

Ganz im Ernst - steht dazu nicht etwas in der Aufbaustory. Und auf den Bildern da ist ja auch schon recht viel zu sehen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2013)

Ja "etwas" steht da schon, aber es hieß mal das eine Anleitung beigelegt wird.
Nur könnte ich mir vorstellen das das mittlerweile vergessen wurde

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2013)

anleitung kommt sicher mit dem schiff nach Europa, daher erst in 5-7 wochen verfügbar!


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Mai 2013)

Heute abend gibt es hoffentlich Bilder ... ich bin gespannt!
Mir bleibt nur, Mutti anzurufen und mir von ihr die Einzelteile beschreiben zu lassen


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Heute abend gibt es hoffentlich Bilder ... ich bin gespannt!
> Mir bleibt nur, Mutti anzurufen und mir von ihr die Einzelteile beschreiben zu lassen



Willst du das wirklich machen?

"Ja Junge, ich habe den Karton mal aufgemacht und war ja echt entsetzt - das Fahrrad war ganz kaputt! Habe die ganzen keinen Trümmerteile schon entsorgt, und mit den großen geht Papa gerade zum Klempner und lässt sie wieder zuammenschweißen..."


----------



## Trosse (3. Mai 2013)

Habe heute meinen Raw Rahmen auch bekommen. Bin aber noch am Überlegen ob ich den Rahmen überhaupt aufbauen soll.

Oder vorher eloxieren? Oder wieder verkaufen?


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

Warum denn unaufgebaut verkaufen?


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Mai 2013)

Trosse schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Raw Rahmen auch bekommen. Bin aber noch am Überlegen ob ich den Rahmen überhaupt aufbauen soll.
> 
> Oder vorher eloxieren? Oder wieder verkaufen?


... wenn du jetzt noch zweifelst - dann verkaufen. Die Nachfrage sollte ja  ganz gut sein


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2013)

DIE Entscheidung wird dir wohl keiner abnehmen...


----------



## Trosse (4. Mai 2013)

Bekomme ich den irgendwo eine Aufbau Anleitung? Ist ja ein Haufen Zeuge dabei. Werden mal sehen was ich so an Komponenten bekomme und dann mal sehen....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

So, fertig mit auspacken. Ich frag mich wer die Umwerfergewinde verbrochen hat, das vorder sieht echt übel aus. Gleich mal eine passende Schraube suchen. Bei mir ist die vordere Verschraubung für den Umwerfer nicht Plan, sondern steht ca. 5mm aus dem Yoke raus. Gehört das so oder muss ich da noch mit Säge und Feile ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (4. Mai 2013)

Bilder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Kommen noch. Jetzt ist erstmal Zeit für gute Idee/schlechte.

Gute Idee:
Den Monarch gleich mit allen Buchsen und Achsen zu liefern.

schlechte Idee:
Die Achsen in die originalen Buchsen zu pressen. Ich brauch wohl einen Schraubstock um die da raus zu kriegen. 
Ich hoffe mal dass die IGUS-Lager die ich noch da hab im eingebauten Zustand nicht so viel Spiel haben, so fallen sie einfach auf die originalen Achsen. Ansonsten muss ich noch bei Huber bestellen. SO kommt der Dämpfer jedenfalls nicht ins Bike, aber das ist ja nix neues das die Buchsen im Original eine Presspassung haben...


----------



## benzinkanister (4. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir irgen die beiden aufnahmeflächen für den umwerfer auch nicht in einer ebene. Aber das gehört ja so, der umwerfer passt zumindest dazu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Jut, dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt. Mir war so als wäre das bei den 3D-Modellen Plan gewesen.

Hier mal Bilders vom Puzzel:




Umwerferaufnahme: 




Die Hauptlagerwelle habe ich von Hand ungefähr zehnmal Stückchen für Stückchen weiter rein und wieder raus gedreht bis es leicht ging. Mir scheint die Gewindschneider in der Fräse fürs Yoke waren nichtmehr die besten...

Wippe:




Da sind noch ordentlich Bearbeitungsspuren drin, mal sehen was da beim chemisch matt Beizen von übrig bleibt. Evtl. geh ich da aber auch nochmal  mit feinem Schleifpapier bei bevor ich das Zeug Montag weg bringe.

Macke im Sitzrohr:




Die einzige wirklich Macke die ich finden konnte, da muss ich nochmal mit der Feile bei. Wenn da Pulver drauf ist wird das schwierig. 
Aber ist ja im Zweifel eh die Klemme drüber.

Eine Anleitung hab ich auch nicht, aber alle Lager in einzelnen Tütchen. Hoffe mal dass ich damit klar komme. @Stefan.Stark: Die Drehmomente fehlen allerdings!


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Mai 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother

Kannst du die Wippe/Umlenkhebel u. Flipchip (ggf. Welle für Dämpfer) bitte mal einzeln wiegen? Würde mich sehr interessieren bei welchem Gewicht die nun genau liegt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

295g mit Bolzen, 267 ohne (Bild im Album)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (4. Mai 2013)

An alle, die schon fertig sind, auspacken, anfangen, nachfeilen, weiss-der-Fuchs ... ich beneide euch und es kribbelt dermassen in den Fingern (besonders der rechten Hand ^^) 
Viel Spass, ich muss noch 3-4Tage warten -.-


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Meins ist zum größten Teil schon wieder im Karton verschwunden...

Weiß noch wer aus welcher Legierung Wippe und Ausfallenden waren? Falls der Eloxierer fragt.


----------



## Hardraider (4. Mai 2013)

Dafür das hier einige wohl nächtelang nicht geschlafen haben vor Aufregung,  sind die Emotionen aber schnell wieder abgekühlt.  Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> 295g mit Bolzen, 267 ohne (Bild im Album)



Danke! Da sollte mit einer CFK Variante dann doch was gehen (wenns denn angegangen wird.)



Hardraider schrieb:


> Dafür das hier einige wohl nächtelang nicht geschlafen haben vor Aufregung,  sind die Emotionen aber schnell wieder abgekühlt.  Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?



"Ned g'schempfd isch gnug g'lobd." 

Die Besteller der Rahmenkits und Kompletträder haben auch noch "etwas" Zeit.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Ich freu mich schon wie Schnitzel, war den ganzen Vormittag aufgeregt weil die Post wieder ne Ewigkeit gebraucht hat.

Ich hab nur die Auffälligkeiten dokumentiert. Ich kann so was trotz Freude eben nicht ausblenden. Da schlägt dann vermutlich der IU Ingenieur wieder durch 
Und da das ganze Zeug erst noch beschichtet werden soll bleibt es bei Vorfreude auf den Zusammenbau vor bzw. nach Pfingsten.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Mai 2013)

Leg doch auch mal alles zusammen auf die Waage.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Da muss ich ja alles wieder auspacken...
Und alles einzeln wiegen, mehr als die kleine Waage hab ich nicht.

Wenn mir heute Abend langweilig ist mache ich es evtl. noch.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da muss ich ja alles wieder auspacken...
> Und alles einzeln wiegen, mehr als die kleine Waage hab ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn mir heute Abend langweilig ist mache ich es evtl. noch.


 
... du wirst es tun!!!!


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gute Idee:
> Den Monarch gleich mit allen Buchsen und Achsen zu liefern.
> 
> schlechte Idee:
> Die Achsen in die originalen Buchsen zu pressen.


 
1. Habe ich jetzt Teile doppelt ...
2. Extra-Arbeit
3. Hubers und nix anderes - die liegen hier schon seit Dezember rum, glaub ich ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt IGUS-Lager eingebaut die mir ein freundlicher Herr nach dem letzten Dämpferservice dazu gelegt hat verbaut. Jetzt läuft das so wie ich es mir vorstellte. Die Bolzen gehen jetzt von Hand durch und sind soweit spielfrei.

Gut dass ich vergessen hab neue zu bestellen 
Sollten die allerdings zu hohen Verschleiß haben hol ich mir nochmal Hubers. Aber das muss erstmal getestet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (4. Mai 2013)

Mal eben die Gewichte, Fotos lad ich später hoch:




Ist schon ein kleiner Wonneproppen...


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Mal eben die Gewichte, Fotos lad ich später hoch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also 3381,5g für "L" 

Edit: Verdammt - jetzt fang ich auch schon mit dieser Gewichtssch***** an ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Ha. Dämpfer mit IGUS-Lagern und Buchsen 380g


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Mai 2013)

Hubers mit Gleitlager und Tütchen 30g!


----------



## Sun_dancer (4. Mai 2013)

Und hier meine Liste für die "LightWheenies" 

Rahmen ist in "L"







Bilder sind zu allem vorhanden, lad jetzt aber nicht den ganzen Picmüll hoch 

Das gibt nach Adam Riese...
(inkl. Syntace X12 Steckachse, Schaltauge und Schraube, jede Scheibe und jedes Lager mitgewogen, inkl. aller mitgelieferten Clipse und Zugbefestigungen)

*Rahmengröße L mit 26" Ausfallenden --> 3396 gr* (mit Kettenstrebenschutz --> 3443 gr)
*Rahmengröße L mit 650B Ausfallenden --> 3436 gr* (mit Kettenstrebenschutz --> 3483 gr)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hab jetzt IGUS-Lager eingebaut die mir ein freundlicher Herr nach dem letzten Dämpferservice dazu gelegt hat verbaut. Jetzt läuft das so wie ich es mir vorstellte. Die Bolzen gehen jetzt von Hand durch und sind soweit spielfrei.
> 
> Gut dass ich vergessen hab neue zu bestellen
> Sollten die allerdings zu hohen Verschleiß haben hol ich mir nochmal Hubers. Aber das muss erstmal getestet werden.



Der freundliche Herr kann dir auch einfach nochmal ne Hand voll der Igus-Lager in einen Karton flacken.

Ich hab noch Spiel an den Horstlink-Lagern, nervt ohne Ende.
Leider waren nur vier Beilagscheiben bei und ich krieg das Spiel nicht weg. 
Mal schauen ob ich noch was finde.

Oder bei Carver nachfragen.

Erste Testfahrt war lustig - Rad fährt. Sehr gut sogar. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## tudeski (4. Mai 2013)

Nach einer halben Nacht und dem ganzen Morgen, fährt es jetzt zumindest mal  
Es fehlt leider noch die 2-Fach Führung, deswegen bleibts erstmal bei 1-Fach ( da hat die alte nur iscg3 und mit innenlagermontage schleift sie  ). 
Für die Bikeparkentjungferung (von Bike & Besitzer  ) kommen dann noch andere Reifen, ne 170 Domain und ein Vivid Coil rein. 
Gewicht kann ich leider noch nicht genau sagen, da meine Hängewaage gerade verliehen ist, müssten aber 14,xx Kg sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der freundliche Herr kann dir auch einfach nochmal ne Hand voll der Igus-Lager in einen Karton flacken.
> 
> Erste Testfahrt war lustig - Rad fährt. Sehr gut sogar.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot, aber bin noch gut versorgt. Und den Karton kannst du dir sparen, wenn dann nehm ich in drei Wochen ne Hand voll mit. 

Da ich meine erste Ausfahrt mit der richtigen Forke erst bei euch da unten mache kannst du dir ja schon mal was nettes ausdenken


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ....war den ganzen Vormittag aufgeregt weil die Post wieder ne Ewigkeit gebraucht hat.




Da ich bis heute immernoch im Rechnungwirdbearbeitetmodus war, war  bei mir gar keine Aufregung vorhanden
War den ganzen Tag mim Scilli am Oko unterwegs und kaum kommt man eben heim, steht ein Paket im Flur







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Lässt du es RAW, oder machst du es noch schwarz?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

Ich werds die Woche mal so zusammenklopfen, dann wirds wohl auch so bleiben
Ist das eigentlich normal das das ICB Logo, im Ausfallende, auf der Innenseite reingepopelt wurde?

G.


----------



## Mountainmikel (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

nur mal eine Frage, von einem der hier regelmäßig mitliest. Was kostet eigentlich so ein Rahmenkit? Sicherlich nicht so wenig. Ich möchte hier nicht rumstänkern, aber meiner Meinung nach möchte ich nicht noch die Teile aufbereiten vor der Montage. Oder wie seht ihr das?

Michl


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Mai 2013)

Mountainmikel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur mal eine Frage, von einem der hier regelmäßig mitliest. Was kostet eigentlich so ein Rahmenkit? Sicherlich nicht so wenig. Ich möchte hier nicht rumstänkern, aber meiner Meinung nach möchte ich nicht noch die Teile aufbereiten vor der Montage. Oder wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Michl


Das R'nC kostete 799,- (mit Dämpfer 999,-) ... 
Das ist für mich aber kein "aufbereiten müssen" sondern ein "individuell aufbauen wollen" 
Wenn du allerdings das Nachschneiden von Gewinde etc. meinst - da gebe ich dir recht, das ist etwas unnötig, aber keine Katastrophe.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2013)

Das RnC Rahmenkit hat 800 EUR gekostet (ohne Dämpfer) und damit deutlich weniger als der fertige Rahmen. Damit kauft man natürlich auch die Unsauberkeiten, die bei der Montage sonst sicher auch anfallen und eventuell nachgebessert werden. Nicht schön, aber dafür haben wir unsere ICBs zeitnah...

EDIT da ist jemand anders auch schon wach...


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> EDIT da ist jemand anders auch schon wach...


 Ich schlafe nicht - ich warte nur ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (5. Mai 2013)

Weitere Beobachtungen vom Zusammenbau:

Die Lager von Hauptlager und Wippe sind bereits randvoll mit Fett, ich musste nur noch die Lager an den Druckstreben auffüllen
Gewinde waren bei mir alle sauber
Entweder sind Wippe oder Sitzrohr nicht mittig. Jedenfalls ist der Abstand von Wippe zur Sitzrohr auf der Antriebsseite deutlich größer als auf der anderen Seite. Ist das bei euch auch so? Hab keine Lust mir den Dämpfer durch Verkantung zu schrotten...
Jeder, der den Rahmen bisher gesehen hat - egal ob bike-begeistert oder nicht - findet das Ding geil!


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2013)

ja der könnte in grün sooo schön aussehen... 

Naja, immer noch ein richtig hübsches ding  Bin jetzt mal gespannt wann die Rahmenkits landen. 
 @messias ist das L?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist die Wippe auch außermittig aber bei der Montage ist gar nix verspannt. Auch ist der Rahmen exzellent gerichtet, selten nen Hinterbau mit so wenig Verzug zusammen gespaxt.


----------



## Tobias (5. Mai 2013)

na das klingt doch mal gut 

Bin gespannt wenn die ersten RnC vom Eloxierer / Lackierer kommen!


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Wippe auch außermittig


 
... in die gleiche Richtung?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Mai 2013)

Tobias schrieb:


> na das klingt doch mal gut
> 
> Bin gespannt wenn die ersten RnC vom Eloxierer / Lackierer kommen!



Meinen Rahmen wirst du vermutlich in der Woche vor Pfingsten in bunt hier bewundern können. Mir wurden fünf Tage Durchlaufzeit genannt.
Wenn alles klappt wie geplant auch gleich mit Hasifisch-Dekor.


Frage an die die schon montiert haben:
Wie habt ihr die Lager eingebaut? Schraubstock, Schrauben und U-Scheiben, Einschrumpfen?


----------



## Sun_dancer (5. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Weitere Beobachtungen vom Zusammenbau:
> 
> Die Lager von Hauptlager und Wippe sind bereits randvoll mit Fett, ich musste nur noch die Lager an den Druckstreben auffüllen
> Gewinde waren bei mir alle sauber
> ...



Hallo Messias,

hast du bewusst als 150mm mit steilem Lenkwinkel aufgebaut?
Oder wird das an der Wippe noch umgesteckt?

Gruß Yves


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Mai 2013)

Werden jetzt alle gemobbt, die nicht 170-flach aufbauen? 
Irgendeinen Grund hat der Flip-Chip doch ...


----------



## Pintie (5. Mai 2013)

nein 170 steil ist das beste 

bin echt neidisch... aber muss aufs icb 2 warten...

Edith meint das 190 steil auch ok ist


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Mai 2013)

Also 66° ist ja nun wirklich nicht furchtbar steil ... mein altes hatte knapp 69° ... und hängt jetzt in der Garage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tudeski (5. Mai 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother

Bei mir gingen alle Lager gut mit der Gewindestangen + Beilagscheibenmethode rein, bis auf das unter Lager am Hauptrahmen für die Kettenstreben. 
Das ging nur mit gekühlten Lagern, warmen Rahmen und roher Gewalt rein


----------



## messias (5. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @messias ist das L?


Ist XL.


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Frage an die die schon montiert haben:
> Wie habt ihr die Lager eingebaut? Schraubstock, Schrauben und U-Scheiben, Einschrumpfen?


Die Lager an der Wippe und der Druckstreben hab ich mit Gewindestange und passender Nuss reingezogen. Die Hauptlager hab ich erstmal mit dem Gummihammer ein Stück in den Rahmen getrieben und dann ebenfalls mit Gewindestange und Nuss komplett reingezogen. Direkt nur mit der Gewindestange reinziehen hab ich nicht geschafft, die wollten sich immer wieder verkanten.
Einschrumpfen hab ich versucht, hat aber bei mir (Lager -18°C, Rahmen ca. 60°C) nicht funktioniert, Lagersitze waren immer noch zu stramm.


Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Hallo Messias,
> 
> hast du bewusst als 150mm mit steilem Lenkwinkel aufgebaut?
> Oder wird das an der Wippe noch umgesteckt?
> ...


Hab ich bewusst erstmal so gemacht. Mein Vorgängerbike hatte 140mm und 67,5° und ich will mich langsam hochtesten.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Werden jetzt alle gemobbt, die nicht 170-flach aufbauen?
> Irgendeinen Grund hat der Flip-Chip doch ...



cool ist eh nur mit 190 flach 

Scherz bei Seite, soll doch jeder machen wie er denkt. 

Feststellung des Tages:
Mit einem werksabgestimmten Vivid Coil in 190mm sollte man bergan den Wiegetritt nur bei außerordentlicher Leidensfähigkeit anschlagen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Vivid Coil in 190mm


 
Wieviele Dämpfer haste jetzt schon durch??? ^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Wieviele Dämpfer haste jetzt schon durch??? ^^



Ich amüsiere mich mit dem neuen Vivid mit Counter Measure, das Ding ist echt lustig.  Viele Knöpfe zum Spielen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Sun_dancer (5. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Werden jetzt alle gemobbt, die nicht 170-flach aufbauen?
> Irgendeinen Grund hat der Flip-Chip doch ...



Jo, das war auch nur eine Frage... völlig wertfrei.
Warum bezeichnest du das als Mobbing?
Ich werde sicher auch nicht nur 170/flach fahren.

Gruß Yves


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Jo, das war auch nur eine Frage... völlig wertfrei.
> Warum bezeichnest du das als Mobbing?
> Ich werde sicher auch nicht nur 170/flach fahren.
> 
> Gruß Yves


 
Entspann dich - war ein Spass!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> .... Direkt nur mit der Gewindestange reinziehen hab ich nicht geschafft, die wollten sich immer wieder verkanten.
> Einschrumpfen hab ich versucht, hat aber bei mir (Lager -18°C, Rahmen ca. 60°C) nicht funktioniert, Lagersitze waren immer noch zu stramm....



Bin gerade auch noch dazugekommen zumindest die die Lager mal "schnell" einzupressen.
Wie vermutet sind bei den verwendeten Passungsmaßen wirklich recht, bis sehr recht "stramme" Lagersitze rausgekommen

Und jetzt hab ich mir eben nommal die Bilder des Aufbauthreads vom Stefan angeschaut. Wenn er die Lager wirklich nur so wie auf den Bildern eingepresst hat, dann liegt kein einziges Lager wirklich am Lagersitz an, sondern sie stehen einfach nur in der Luft....

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Mai 2013)

Womit hast du die Lager bis an den Sitz gezogen? Passende Nüsse, oder hat du Werkzeug gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Womit hast du die Lager bis an den Sitz gezogen? Passende Nüsse, oder hat du Werkzeug gebaut?



War zu faul mir extra was zu drehen ...und ich bin einer der geschändeten die auch Sonntags, wenn es dunkel wird, arbeiten dürfen. Drum war noch ein Zeitlimmit im Rücken

Teils teils, bei einem lag zufällig ein Stück Rund am Tisch das gepaßt hat Beim nächsten wars eine passende Nuß und bei dene wo man auf der Innenseite reinpressen mußte und deswegen etwas der Platz gefehlt hat, da habe ich dann ein altes Lager von meinem RMX, das auch zufällig noch seit 10Jahren am Tisch rumlag, genommen.

G.


----------



## f4lkon (5. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin gerade auch noch dazugekommen zumindest die die Lager mal "schnell" einzupressen.
> Wie vermutet sind bei den verwendeten Passungsmaßen wirklich recht, bis sehr recht "stramme" Lagersitze rausgekommen
> 
> Und jetzt hab ich mir eben nommal die Bilder des Aufbauthreads vom Stefan angeschaut. Wenn er die Lager wirklich nur so wie auf den Bildern eingepresst hat, dann liegt kein einziges Lager wirklich am Lagersitz an, sondern sie stehen einfach nur in der Luft....
> ...



Hat der Stefan nicht mal gesagt, dass er eine passende Nuss zwischen Lager und Klemmbacken gepackt hatte?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hat der Stefan nicht mal gesagt, dass er eine passende Nuss zwischen Lager und Klemmbacken gepackt hatte?



Hat er zumindest bei einem Bild so abgebildet...aber die anderen Bilder zeigen bei allen Lagern nur die Tatsache das die Lager bündig zur Außenfläche liegen.
Und bei der Nußabbildung ging es auch nur darum das der innere Ring am Presswerkzeug nicht anliegt.

G.


----------



## f4lkon (5. Mai 2013)

Naja vllt war der eh nur für Suntour. Als Rache haben die wohl die 170er Lux gestrichen


----------



## osarias (6. Mai 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1367528


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei @_osarias_ ...
Zeig, was du hast:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (6. Mai 2013)

Schöner Aufbau osarias. Man sieht die liebe zum Detail. Das Gewicht ist richtig gut trotz den DMR's. Wenn ich jetzt mal so knapp minus 300 Gramm bei 1-fach Kurbel rechne. Dann noch 100 Gramm durch den Ibex. Kann man ja doch recht leicht unter 14kg kommen. Ich denke mal du fährst tubeless? 

Ich bin jetzt aber auch langsam auf einige richtig ausführliche Fahrberichte gespannt


----------



## Pilatus (6. Mai 2013)

welche größte ist Oasrias's's'es (Deppenapostroph ftw) seins? Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Das ist laut meiner Statistik ein L


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Kann nochmal jemand die Ø der Lager durchgeben - da würde ich ggfs. glatt den Metaller meines Vertrauens hier oben nochmal beehren ... obwohl ich dem schonmal vorsorglich die Restekiste ausgeräumt habe als ich das letzte mal dort war ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Mai 2013)

@osarias

Was hat denn "der Lord" getuned? Schnellere Zugstufe am Monarch?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Einige (zwei oder so) hatten ja angemerkt dass die Wippe anscheinend nicht mittig sitzt.
Ich hatte gestern nochmal den Hauptrahmen in der Hand, und dabei fiel mir auf dass der Lagerbock für die Hauptlager außermittig auf das Tretlagergehäuse konstruiert wurde, und dementsprechend das Sitzrohr einseitig eingezogen ist. Kann es sein dass es deshalb nur so aussieht dass die Wippe nicht Mittig sitzt? Nur eine Theorie, hab ja selber noch nicht zusammen gebaut.


----------



## benzinkanister (6. Mai 2013)

Bei mir sitzts auch aussermittig. Läuft aber gerade aus die kiste und wie helmchen schon meinte haben sich die teile auch gut montieren lassen. Keine ahnung ob das absochtlich ist oder am unterrohr bischen aussermittig geschweisst wurde aber das ist denke ich nur eine optische sache...


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Mai 2013)

Wippe zu oberem Teil des Sitzrohr und Unterrohr sollte mittig sein, oder nicht ?

Sieht jedenfalls so aus (screenshot aus der "3D PDF" die mal verlinkt wurde):


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Vllt. möchte mal einer davon ein echtes Bild machen?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

So hab ihn eben auch mal montiert. Meine Wippe ist auch nach rechts gut aus der Mitte. Aber das finde ich jetzt bei mir bei Fahrradrahmen im aktzeptablem Toleranzberreich.
Was aber absolut außer Toleranz war, war die Lagerrungsabstand der Wippe am Hauptrahmen. Ganze 7/10 Spiel Sprich ich hätte die Lager, wenn ich sie einfach jetzt fest angeschraubt häte um 7/10 verspannt
Hab natürlich entsprechend ein paar Scheiben untergelegt, bzw. 6/10, sonst wärs net ausgegangen...dann hat sich die Wippe auch schön drehen lassen
Die Lagerrung der Schwinge am Hauptrahmen hat im übriegen 5/10 Spiel bei mir. Was ja aber so gewollt ist und die Achse nach dem leichten "Vorspannen" mit der Madenschraube gesichert wird.
Das leichte Vorspannen ist aber sehr undefiniert, glaube sogar das wenn mans festzieht, das sich das ganze nichtmal verspannt, weil das Gewinde vorher zu Ende ist. War aber nicht exakt ausmessbar.
Das obere Wippenlager hatte 3/10 Luft mit den eingelegten Scheibchen. das ließ ich aber so, da ist weniger gefahr das die Lager Platzen wie unten...was in jedem Fall bei mir passiert wäre.

Zum Gewicht Größe L:






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

kannst du dann mal ein Foto von der Wippe machen das dem CAD-Ausschnitt entspricht?
Ist die bezogen auf das Unterrohr aus der Mitte oder bezogen zum Sitzrohr?


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Mai 2013)

@LB Jörg
Strohpalme?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> Strohpalme?



Gießfreundliches Modell.

@Lt AM: Foto von hinten...hab jetzt eben recht wenig Zeit, bzw. würde meine entspannte Kaffeepause beeinträchtigen, aber ich werds nachholen

Die Dämpferaufnahmenbreiten sind übriegens auch unter aller Kanone bei mir Also die 45 und 22mm sind ja mal toleranzmäßg, selbst in Toleranztabellen die das Maximum an Toleranz bieten würden, als Ausschuß zu finden 
Wehe wenn noch einer hier jemals ein Nicolai mit einem Carver vergleicht

Aber ansonsten absolut geiles Teil...wenn die Achse am Hautlager net am Gewindeende bricht

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

Glaub ich verzicht erstmal ganz auf Luft.....







G.


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

also wiegt der dämpfer genau doppelt so viel wie der monarch+ 
mal über dual monarch + nachgedacht?


optisch gefällt der mir aber auch besser


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> also wiegt der dämpfer genau doppelt so viel wie der monarch+
> mal über dual monarch + nachgedacht?
> 
> 
> optisch gefällt der mir aber auch besser



Monarch Plus war/ist der eigentliche Plan Hab davon auch 3 Stück bei mir zuhause
Ja der eingebaute Dämpfer wiegt 790g, drum würd ich mir auch "nie" Luft die schwerer als der Monarch ist einbauen. Weil die paar Gramm zu einem richtigen Dämpfer und damit auf sorglos zu gehen, kann man auch noch investieren

G.


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

na ich werde (sollte es denn irgendwann kommen) im icb 2 erst mal den monarch fahren.
und andere testen lassen wie sichs ohne Luft fährt...

vielleicht kommt dann nächstes Jahr ein CC DB Ti


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Da der @Stefan.Stark wieder aus dem "Urlaub" da ist, kann er ja mal paar Fragen zu Wippenposition, Lagerspiel/Passungen, und so konstruktiven Problemstellungen beantworten ... nicht immer nur das Rumgekacke auf Lieferterminen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Vor allem zu Drehmomenten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Bei mir dreht sich im Moment nix!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Aber immerhin übermorgen die Räder


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

Nach dem Kommentar von Stefan im Nachbarthread dreht sichs bei mir vielleicht auch erst im Winter. 
Drecks Momente


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich die hoch geladenen Bilder richtig deute geht wohl um Qualitätsprobleme die beim Check der Lieferung aufgefallen sind. 
Will ich zumindest hoffen, ich will heute Nachmitag ja noch zum  Beschichter...


----------



## messias (6. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn ich die hoch geladenen Bilder richtig deute geht wohl um Qualitätsprobleme die beim Check der Lieferung aufgefallen sind.
> Will ich zumindest hoffen, ich will heute Nachmitag ja noch zum  Beschichter...



Quatsch Qualitätsprobleme. Das ist die Sonderlackierung im Kuhfleckendesign


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Kaum ist der @Stefan.Stark wieder da, wird wieder nur über Lieferzeiten und jetzt auch noch 2014er Specs diskutiert ^^ ... und wir, die kopfkratzend an der Werkbank stehen, müssen sehen wie wir's selber rausfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Schreib ihm ne PN. 
Und du träumst im Moment doch höchstens davon an der Werkbank zu stehen. 
Wie ich auch. Aber wer bunt haben will...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Kann nochmal jemand die Ø der Lager durchgeben - da würde ich ggfs. glatt den Metaller meines Vertrauens hier oben nochmal beehren ... obwohl ich dem schonmal vorsorglich die Restekiste ausgeräumt habe als ich das letzte mal dort war ...



Weiß ja nicht ob es dir jetzt noch hilft, aber:

Wippe/Hauptrahmen 26x10x8
Kettenstrebe/Hauptrahmen 28x15x7
Sitzstrebe/Wippe 24x8x8

Angaben Aussen/Innen/Dicke


----------



## Baschtimann (6. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder zu meinem neuen besten Stück:









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1368586?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1368592?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1368595?in=set








Gruß
Basti


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht ob es dir jetzt noch hilft, aber:
> 
> Wippe/Hauptrahmen 26x10x8
> Kettenstrebe/Hauptrahmen 28x15x7
> ...


Na ob ich das morgen noch schaffe ... aber danke!


----------



## messias (6. Mai 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder zu meinem neuen *besten Stück*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches von beiden noch gleich?


----------



## Baschtimann (6. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Welches von beiden noch gleich?



Sid beide beste Stücke! 
Achja und Gewicht ca. 14,7 Kg (vom Bike)


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Na ob ich das morgen noch schaffe ... aber danke!


 
23,5; 25,5; 27,7 ... alles im heimischen Nusskasten vorhanden! Spar ich mir dir Tour morgen und geh lieber noch bissl angeln, oder so ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

Hab eben mal die Teile in meins gesteckt, so das ich mich draufsetzen konnt. Und eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen, es fällt nicht klein aus.
Also ich bin mit 192cm froh nur ein L genommen zu haben

@Lt AM: Bilder von der Wippe kommen morgen, wenns dann auch fertig ist.

G.


----------



## vitaminc (6. Mai 2013)

> ja der könnte in grün sooo schön aussehen...


Absolut, oder in Blutorange könnte ich vielleicht auch schwach werden...

Was würde denn ne Sonderfarbe zu lackieren ungefähr kosten?


----------



## benzinkanister (6. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit 192cm froh nur ein L genommen zu haben



hab jetzt schon ein paar km hinter mir. bin auch 192cm und froh ein xl genommen zu haben! sind die leute zwischen den größen wieder so schlau wie vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hab jetzt schon ein paar km hinter mir. bin auch 192cm und froh ein xl genommen zu haben! sind die leute zwischen den größen wieder so schlau wie vorher





G.


----------



## Touby (6. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Weiß man den schon etwas über den Steuersatz (Carver verstellbar)
wann´s den denn gibt und wann und wo man bestellen kann?


----------



## Sun_dancer (6. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe heute auch den "Bausatz"  montiert.
Die Lagersitze waren alle ziemlich stramm (selbst bei 500°C).
Mit den im Satz enthaltenen Ausgleich- und Distanzscheiben bin ich nicht weit gekommen. Musste fast bei allen mit anderen Scheiben ausgleichen.

Wer das ohne Sinnvolle Werkzeuge (Einpresshilfe) und Messmittel (Messchieber und Fühlerlehre) macht, wird nicht lange Freude an seinen Lagern haben, das sie sehr wahrscheinlich verspannt werden.

Wippenlager zum Hauptrahmen hatte mit Distanzscheiben noch über 1mm axiales Spiel (und ja... die Lager waren komplett bis zum Grund eingepresst.
Den zusätzlichen mm habe ich natürlich so ausgeglichen, dass die Wippe wieder etwas weiter zu Mitte rückt (war auch leicht versetzt bei mir).

Allerdings nicht so stark wie im Nachbarthread gezeigt:
(Bild ist nicht von mir, sondern von hier... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10570094&postcount=1471 )







Die Toleranzen von Schweiss- zu Gußteilen mit Bearbeitung sind auch nicht ganz einfach zuhalten.
Deshalb... mit etwas "Sorgfalt" durchaus machbar.

Grundsätzlich war aber alles vorhanden, die Gewinde waren sauber und bis auf den leichten Wippenversatz und die Axialtoleranzen hat alles hervorragend gepasst.

Einzig bei der Montage der Gleitlager im Horstlink (mit Anlaufscheiben) bräuchte man 7 Hände.
Beide Seiten (rechts und links) müssen gleichzeitig mit jeweils zwei Anlaufscheiben in die Kettenstrebe gesteckt werden. War echt eine Fummelei, aber letzendlich musste ich meine "Holde" doch nicht rufen. 

Leider fehlt noch der Steuersatz (zur Info, wer noch sucht... ZS44/28,6 - ZS56/40) und der X12 Umbausatz für meine Naben.
Dann gehts weiter. 

Aber auch ohne einen Meter gefahren zu sein... Schaut zumindest echt lecker aus 

Gruß Yves


PS: Beweisfoto hat noch gefehlt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Was für Scheiben hast du benutzt? Normal DIN-U-Scheiben oder Passscheiben in Zehntelabstufung?


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Und ihr habt echt alle Unmengen verschiedener Scheibchen in richtiger Grösse und Hundertstelabstufung zu Hause rumliegen? Ich leider nicht


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2013)

Ich auch nicht. Deshalb ja die Frage. Und ich glaube erst recht nicht, dass in TW beim Assembler so präzise gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Sun_dancer (6. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was für Scheiben hast du benutzt? Normal DIN-U-Scheiben oder Passscheiben in Zehntelabstufung?



Ich hatte zwar noch ein kleines Passscheiben-Sortiment, aber nicht immer die richtigen in Dicke und Durchmesser.
Deshalb auch mit U-Scheiben gearbeitet (immer noch besser als mit Verspannung oder Spiel zu montieren).

Gruß Yves


----------



## Sun_dancer (6. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Deshalb ja die Frage. Und ich glaube erst recht nicht, dass in TW beim Assembler so präzise gearbeitet wird.



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.
Denn ich glaube nicht, dass die Rahmen der Kompletträder andere Toleranzen aufweisen.
Wenn das "HuschHusch" montiert wird, sind die ersten Lager recht zeitnah hinüber.

Gruß Yves


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube, das will gar keiner so genau wissen, was da alles auf die Schnelle hingebogen und zusammengezerrt wird ... und das trifft wohl auf viele Hersteller zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (7. Mai 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das will gar keiner so genau wissen, was da alles auf die Schnelle hingebogen und zusammengezerrt wird ... und das trifft wohl auf viele Hersteller zu!



Ich glaube das geht in die richtige Richtung. Die Tatsache, dass bei fast allen von uns hier und da ein paar mm zu viel oder zu wenig sind zeigt wohl eher den Normalzustand als eine "Massenausnahme". Als ich mein Cube nach vier Jahren für den Lagerservice zerlegt habe, da sprangen mir auch verspannte Druckstreben von der Wippe entgegen. Es ist halt doch nur ein Freizeit- und kein Präzisionsgerät. 

Die Frage ist halt, ob und wie sehr das am Ende wirklich ein praktisches Problem darstellt. Würden die Lager länger leben, wenn alles auf den Zehntel-Millimeter passt, oder sterben sie trotzdem vorher an Dreck und Rost? 

Und wieviel teurer wäre ein Rahmen, der nach den Toleranzvorstellungen eines deutschen Maschinenbauers gefertigt ist? Für den dann fälligen Mehrpreis könnte man sich wahrscheinlich Austauschlager für die nächsten 100 Jahre hinlegen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2013)

Nein für den Aufpreis musst du nur nach Lübbrechtsen gehen


----------



## messias (7. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nein für den Aufpreis musst du nur nach Lübbrechtsen gehen



...und 1400 extra mitbringen. Dafür kann ich bei DS-Wälzlager 267 Lagersätze für das ICB kaufen.


----------



## osarias (7. Mai 2013)

Kleiner Bericht meiner Eindrücke:

Das Fahrwerk hat LordHelmchens liebe gebraucht. Der Monarch war mit im Standart M/M viel zu linear. Somit wurde erstmal das Luftvolumen verkleinert. Außerdem das Innenleben des Dämpfers (Zugstufe) umgebaut. Für Details an Helmchen wenden. Außerdem wurde in dem Zuge auch gleich der Lyrik ein Tuning zu teil. Kein Wegtauchen mehr,

Wie fährt sich das Rad. Ausgehend von einem sehr straffen Setup. Gabel 10-15% SAG, Hinterbau 20% SAG liegt das Rad genauso  wie ich es mag. Ich bin kein Komfortfahrer. Wenn ich mich gerade noch auf dem Rad halten kann dann passt das Fahrwerk und ist bereit für die Jagd nach Zeiten.

Ich musste feststellen das bei 170mm Position mit langem Radstand und tiefen Tretlager die Kurbeln (175mm) beim Treten in ruppigen geläuf zu häufig Bodenkontakt bekommen. Somit habe ich die Geo geändert und fahre nun die Position mit etwas höheren Tretlager und bissi steileren Lenkwinkel. Das passt.

Der Hinterbau arbeitet unspektakulär was ich nur als äußerst positiv beschreiben kann. Soll heißen es fühlt sich nicht nach breiweichen 170mm an die bei jedem Tritt zu 50% wippen. Das Rad geh ordentlich vorwärts und auch gerne in die Luft. Pop lässt sich auf wunsch durch aktive Fahrweise schön abrufen. Selbst wenn man bei einer gröberen Landung die 170mm nutzt fühlt es sich nicht grenzwertig an. Eher schön stimmig. Das Rad Sackt bei schnell gedrückten Anliegern/Richtungswechseln nicht weg und das Fahrwerk bleibt oben. Ballert man vollrohr in Steinfelder kann ich dennoch weiter pedalieren und das Fahrwerk nimmt genau die Schläge raus die ich gedämpft haben will. Sicherlich kann man das ganze aber wesentlich komfortabler einstellen.

Alles in allem ist es für mich ein stimmiges Rad geworden. Habe es für meine Begriffe Gewichtstechnisch bei 14,2  14,3kg ausgereizt. Mehr Potential sehe ich bei meinem Aufbau nicht. Soll ja Vollgasfest bleiben. Carbonlenker und Titanschrauben überall sind bereits verbaut. Auch das 2 Fach vorne bleibt da ich keinerlei Probleme mit der Kette habe und gerne mit hoher Frequenz bergauf trete.

Hoffe in Samerberg Enduro Series sieht man einige RnC,


----------



## doriuscrow (7. Mai 2013)

Schöner Kurzbericht! Macht Lust auf das Bike - trotz der mehr oder weniger grossen Probleme, die sich hier so gezeigt haben! Genau das hat's jetzt gebraucht!

EDIT: @_Lord Helmchen_ kann sich wohl dieses Jahr über eine prall gefüllte Urlaubskasse freuen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, ob und wie sehr das am Ende wirklich ein praktisches Problem darstellt. Würden die Lager länger leben, wenn alles auf den Zehntel-Millimeter passt,...
> ..



Davon kannst du mit 100 prozentiger Sicherheit ausgehen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (7. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Davon kannst du mit 100 prozentiger Sicherheit ausgehen.
> 
> G.


Wenn du nicht einfach die entscheidende Hälfte von meinem Satz abgeschnitten hättest... 


messias schrieb:


> Würden die Lager länger leben, wenn alles auf den Zehntel-Millimeter passt,* oder sterben sie trotzdem vorher an Dreck und Rost?*



Keiner bezweifelt, dass ein perfekt eingebautes Lager länger hält als ein leicht verspanntes. Zumindest wenn alle anderen Einbaubedingungen optimal sind.
Wenn das Lager aber eh nach zwei Jahren durch Dreck, Wasser und Rost zerbröselt, dann ist es vielleicht nicht so wichtig, ob es im Reinraum 10 oder 50 Jahre lang funktioniert hätte.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht einfach die entscheidende Hälfte von meinem Satz abgeschnitten hättest...
> 
> 
> Keiner bezweifelt, dass ein perfekt eingebautes Lager länger hält als ein leicht verspanntes. Zumindest wenn alle anderen Einbaubedingungen optimal sind.
> Wenn das Lager aber eh nach zwei Jahren durch Dreck, Wasser und Rost zerbröselt, dann ist es vielleicht nicht so wichtig, ob es im Reinraum 10 oder 50 Jahre lang funktioniert hätte.



Die abgeschnittene Hälfte ist absolut irrelevant, bzw. sterben sie wirklich nach 1-2 Jahren daran, dann ist wes wiederum eine Folgeerscheinung von einem Fehler.

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute...

... sorry habe den Thread garnicht mitbekommen, ich lade nachher noch ne PDF und ne Stückliste hoch, auf der man den Zusammenbau nachvollziehen kann.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2013)

Here you go...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

Manchmal ist es besser, langsam zu sein... 
Zahlungsstatus immer noch auf "bearbeitet"..WE ist in akuter Gefahr...


----------



## vx2200 (7. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Here you go...



Super, danke. 
Aber die Drehmomente wären fast wichtiger.
Die Anordnung der Teile ergaben sich quasi von selbst. 
Ist ja keine Rocketscience


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2013)

Servus Hasifisch,

sorry... habe Deinen Namen eben erst weiter geleitet, dass Dein Rahmen jetzt raus gehen kann.
Der sollte jetzt aber schnellstmöglich auf die Reise gehen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Soderla die SS-Version ist schonmal fertig 
Erstamal vorweg, die Oberfläche war bei mir komplett top, da gabs nichts zu makeln
Wenn die Lagersitzabstände gepaßt hätten, dann wäre abgesehen von den etwas streng reingehenden Lagern alles ein Traum gewesen
Wenn man die Maße mal wirklich unter Kontrolle hat, dann wären solche Bausätz ja sogar eine Marktlücke...besser wir Lego Technik

















Zur Wippenmittigkeit siehts bei mir so aus. Was aber auf dem Bild so schlimm aussieht ist in Wirklichkeit kaum der Rede wert. Es ist ein versatz von 3.5mm, bzw ein Mittenversatz von gerade 1.75mm. Auf Bildern scheint sich der Effekt wirklich schlimm auszuwirken







Und beim fertigen Gewicht schauts so. Wobei ich natürlich keine Schaltung montiert habe, aber dafür recht schwere Laufräder/Schläuche... und nix mit Luft gefedert wird 






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

PS: Roloffspanner kommt noch weg  ...will aber erstmal fahren gehen bevor ich anfang zu basteln ...zumindest wenn der Starkregenschauer und das plötzliche Gewitter vobei ist

G.


----------



## sebbo87 (7. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


>



Geiles Teil, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Super, danke.
> Aber die Drehmomente wären fast wichtiger.
> Die Anordnung der Teile ergaben sich quasi von selbst.
> Ist ja keine Rocketscience



Here you go again:

Am besten bei allen Gewinden, außer der Hauptlagerwelle, Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden. (Kleiner Tip am Rande: Falls irgendwo mal Schraubensicherung Ärger macht, die entsprechende Verbindung mit dem Fön erwärmen. Dann löst sich das Zeug in der Regel.) An meinem Bike habe ich keine Schraubensicherung, aber ich kontrolliere auch öfter mal.
An der Hauptlagerwelle auch das Gewinde schön fetten und keine Schraubensicherung verwenden, hier wird ja auch noch mal die Welle mit der Madenschraube fest gesetzt.

Drehmomente:
Dämpferbolzen 8-10Nm
Wippe-Rahmen 10-12Nm
Sitzstreben-Wippe 8-10Nm
Horstlink 6-8Nm
Ausfallenden 6-8Nm
Hauptlagerachse vorsichtig(!) "vorspannen", dann die Madenschraube mit ca 2-3Nm anziehen
Schaltauge 6Nm

Diese Drehmomente habe ich nicht einzeln berechnet, sie stützen sich auf gängige Empfehlungen/Tabellen in Abhängigkeit von Gewindegröße und Materialfestigkeit. Eine Berechnung nach der klassischen Vorgehensweise finde ich hier eh nicht optimal, da der gesamte Rahmen ja doch eine sehr flexible Einheit darstellt und dazu mal wieder die Betriebslasten fehlen (=> welche Vorspannung ist überhaupt in Anbetracht der herrschenden Lasten nitwendig).
Ich kenne bis jetzt auch keinen, der einen Rahmen diesbezüglich komplett durchgerechnet hätte... die Bikebranche halt 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Mai 2013)

Bist du deppat, Jörg das ist ein irrsinnig schönes Bike!


----------



## vx2200 (7. Mai 2013)

Super! Dankeschön


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2013)

@LB Jörg täuscht vielleicht auf den Bildern.. aber der Abstand Hebel-Federteller wird schon sehr klein wenn es mal voll einfedert oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Mai 2013)

jepp... das solltest Du noch mal prüfen Jörg. je nachdem wie "tief" der Teller sitzt musst Du Deinen Coil-Dämpfer undrehen. Ist bei meinem Rocco auch so.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @LB Jörg täuscht vielleicht auf den Bildern.. aber der Abstand Hebel-Federteller wird schon sehr klein wenn es mal voll einfedert oder?



Danke für den Tip Das hab ich jetzt garnicht beachtet. Hab mich eben mal draufgesetzt, sollte gehen. Werds aber erstmal ohne Feder testen bevor ich fahre...falls der regen aufhört 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> jepp... das solltest Du noch mal prüfen Jörg. je nachdem wie "tief" der Teller sitzt musst Du Deinen Coil-Dämpfer undrehen. Ist bei meinem Rocco auch so.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Jepp werd ich auf jedenfall testen...aber ich will den Dämpfer so rum drin haben 

G.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2013)

wegen der ungefederten Massen und so  doch sicher nicht wegen der optik


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

merlin7 schrieb:


> wegen der ungefederten massen und so  doch sicher nicht wegen der optik



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wegen der ungefederten Massen und so  doch sicher nicht wegen der optik



RS Dämpfer haben die angewohnheit Schlürfgeräusche zu machen und ich bild mir ein so rum sind die leiser

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

Placebos und Suggestion sollte man in ihrer Macht nicht unterschätzen...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Habs nun mühevoll ausprobiert Würde beim voll einfedern tatsächlich ganz am Schluß kapp angehen. 
Jetzt hab ich ihn gedreht und festgestellt, nix Placebo, macht jetzt einen wirklich unangenheme Geräuschkulisse ...und noch schlimmer, er ruckelt am Umkehrpnkt
Werd ihn dann wieder drehen und den Federteller auf passende Größe bearbeiten

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

Okay, dann muss ich meinen Roco auch mal in verschiedenen Lagen testen. Das Rumgeschlürfe zusammen mit der Hope Nabe war mir schon manchmal ein wenig peinlich...

EDIT Meine Manitou Swinger und Evolver haben übrigens auch immer mehr oder weniger gerülpst...
Heute kam übrigens vorerst der Rest zu meinem ICB, die 12er Achse für die Hope und das XX1 Schaltwerk. Wobei ich bei letztem schon etwas Bauchschmerzen habe: am liebsten fahr ich Shimano kurz und preiswert (Zee) - nun habe ich SRAM lang und teuer...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Okay, dann muss ich meinen Roco auch mal in verschiedenen Lagen testen. Das Rumgeschlürfe zusammen mit der Hope Nabe war mir schon manchmal ein wenig peinlich...
> 
> EDIT Meine Manitou Swinger und Evolver haben übrigens auch immer mehr oder weniger gerülpst...
> Heute kam übrigens vorerst der Rest zu meinem ICB, die 12er Achse für die Hope und das XX1 Schaltwerk. Wobei ich bei letztem schon etwas Bauchschmerzen habe: am liebsten fahr ich Shimano kurz und preiswert (Zee) -* nun habe ich SRAM lang und teuer..*.



V.a. OHNE shadow design!


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> V.a. OHNE shadow design!



Hast Recht...
Aber abgesehen von der Optik denke ich, das die XX1 Kurbel, wenn ich sie mal bekomme, zusammen mit der Kette und einer c.guide für mich ausreichend Ruhe bringen.
Aber erst mal muss eine ausgenudelte Hussefelt Kurbel ran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Okay, dann muss ich meinen Roco auch mal in verschiedenen Lagen testen. Das Rumgeschlürfe zusammen mit der Hope Nabe war mir schon manchmal ein wenig peinlich...
> 
> EDIT Meine Manitou Swinger und Evolver haben übrigens auch immer mehr oder weniger gerülpst...
> Heute kam übrigens vorerst der Rest zu meinem ICB, die 12er Achse für die Hope und das XX1 Schaltwerk. Wobei ich bei letztem schon etwas Bauchschmerzen habe: am liebsten fahr ich Shimano kurz und preiswert (Zee) - nun habe ich SRAM lang und teuer...



So Teller bearbeitet, Dämpfer wieder gedreht und das Schlürfen ist wieder leiser...und das ruckeln am Umkehrpunkt komplett weg
Abgesehen davon hats anders rum nur halb so eisdielig ausgesehen

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hast Recht...
> Aber abgesehen von der Optik denke ich, das die XX1 Kurbel, wenn ich sie mal bekomme, zusammen mit der Kette und einer c.guide für mich ausreichend Ruhe bringen.
> Aber erst mal muss eine ausgenudelte Hussefelt Kurbel ran...



Da wirds dann ja bald noch spannend wer zuerst seine neue Kurbel hat 

Hast du schon ne Info wann du die Aufkleber bekommst?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

So, hab heut doch noch eine Regenpause genutzt und habs mal in meinem Heimgelände ausprobiert
Der flache Lenkwinkel war mir aber net ganz geheuer und hab nach den ersten Steilabfahrten doch lieber auf die vordere Stellung des Dämpfers umgeschraubt....soll ja net zu leicht werden steil runterzufahren
Geiles Teil...bin mir noch net ganz schlüssig...muß erst mal Trails heizen gehen die Woche. Bin so leichte Räder net gewohnt







G.


----------



## Bordstein (7. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Habs nun mühevoll ausprobiert Würde beim voll einfedern tatsächlich ganz am Schluß kapp angehen.
> Jetzt hab ich ihn gedreht und festgestellt, nix Placebo, macht jetzt einen wirklich unangenheme Geräuschkulisse ...und noch schlimmer, er ruckelt am Umkehrpnkt
> Werd ihn dann wieder drehen und den Federteller auf passende Größe bearbeiten
> 
> G.


 
Normalerweise ist es egal in welcher Lage der Dämpfer eingebaut ist.
Bei dir hört es sich so an, als ob sich über dem Midvalve Luft ansammelt, wenn du den Dämpfer umdrehst. Aus diesem Grund ruckelt und schmatzt es.


----------



## Bordstein (7. Mai 2013)

Übrigens, cooler Aufbau 
In Raw sieht das Bike echt gut aus!


----------



## Ghargh (7. Mai 2013)

@ Jörg: du fährst doch auch einen L-Rahmen oder? Bei mir kommt der Versatz deinem sehr nahe (1.7mm aus der Mitte). Warum auch immer scheint es sich bei gleichen Rahmengrößen meist ähnlich auszuwirken und leider bei Größeren noch mehr...

Was sagen denn die anderen Fahrer? OldSchool scheint ja leider das schlechteste abbekommen zu haben. Das ist doch sogar ein XL, oder?

Ach Ja, sieht super aus Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Ja geh auch davon aus das da irgendwas nicht paßt, aber so rum funktioniert er ja
Ja so in Raw mit schwarzen Teilen gefällts mir auch richtig gut

Noch 3 Bilder in Action, weil da gibts ja hier noch recht wenig. Allerdings nur aus nem Video rausgeschnitten, weil fahren und Foto machen geht alleine net....





















G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Ghargh schrieb:


> @ Jörg: du fährst doch auch einen L-Rahmen oder? Bei mir kommt der Versatz deinem sehr nahe (1.7mm aus der Mitte). Warum auch immer scheint es sich bei gleichen Rahmengrößen meist ähnlich auszuwirken und leider bei Größeren noch mehr...
> 
> Was sagen denn die anderen Fahrer? OldSchool scheint ja leider das schlechteste abbekommen zu haben. Das ist doch sogar ein XL, oder?
> 
> Ach Ja, sieht super aus Jörg




Ja hab auch L. Bei Oldschool sieht schon dramatisch aus Aber ansich bin ich zufrieden da bei mir auch alles fluchtet ohne recht verspannt werden zu müssen.
Auch der Horstlink ist bei mir, im Gegensatz zum Lord Helmchen, recht genau gewesen.

G.


----------



## warp4 (7. Mai 2013)

Ghargh schrieb:


> @ Jörg: du fährst doch auch einen L-Rahmen oder? Bei mir kommt der Versatz deinem sehr nahe (1.7mm aus der Mitte). Warum auch immer scheint es sich bei gleichen Rahmengrößen meist ähnlich auszuwirken und leider bei Größeren noch mehr...
> 
> Was sagen denn die anderen Fahrer? OldSchool scheint ja leider das schlechteste abbekommen zu haben. Das ist doch sogar ein XL, oder?
> 
> Ach Ja, sieht super aus Jörg



Habe auch ein L, will aber Wippe eloxieren lassen und habe deshalb noch nicht zusammengebaut. Bin stark am Zweifeln, ob ich das Risiko eingehe....  @Jörg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2013)

Welches Risiko genau? Die Wippe wird im Zweifel nicht das Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt mal zwei Bilder meiner Wippe in meiner Galerie...












Beide bilder sind von der gleichen Wippe in gleicher Einbaulage.
Auch nur minimal andere Kamerahaltung und Lichtverhältnisse lassen es gleich anders aussehen.

Wie gesagt habe ich das zu große axiale Spiel zwischen Wippenlager und Aufnahmedom im Hauptrahmen so ausgeglichen, dass die Wippe weiter zur Mitte kommt (in linker Seite +1mm, so kam die Wippe +1mm nach links).
Dadurch ist es bei mir völlig "unspektakulär" 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Mai 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Habe auch ein L, will aber Wippe eloxieren lassen und habe deshalb noch nicht zusammengebaut. Bin stark am Zweifeln, ob ich das Risiko eingehe....  @_Jörg_



Die Wippe ist wie gesagt sicher nicht das Problem!

Gruß Yves


----------



## OJMad (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin am überlegen mir den Rahmen zu holen, wenn er denn mal verfügbar ist. Würde eigentlich gerne meine alte Gabel weiter nutzen. Ist eine Fox 36 180. Empfehlenswert? "Erlaubt"?


----------



## Ghargh (7. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich das zu große axiale Spiel zwischen Wippenlager und Aufnahmedom im Hauptrahmen so ausgeglichen, dass die Wippe weiter zur Mitte kommt (in linker Seite +1mm, so kam die Wippe +1mm nach links).
> Dadurch ist es bei mir völlig "unspektakulär"
> 
> Gruß Yves



Den einen Millimeter hatte ich auch und jetzt sieht es ähnlich wie bei deinem Rahmen aus... Gemessen 1,7mm Versatz zum Sitzrohr. Alles andere fluchtet...


----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Mai 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bin am überlegen mir den Rahmen zu holen, wenn er denn mal verfügbar ist. Würde eigentlich gerne meine alte Gabel weiter nutzen. Ist eine Fox 36 180. Empfehlenswert? "Erlaubt"?



Klar, dann nur noch hinten einen 222/66 oder 222/70 Dämpfer rein und du hast hinten passende 177mm oder sogar 187mm (bei 222/70) Federweg.

Es gibt irgendwo eine Tabelle mit alternativen Geometrien durch längere Dämpfer mit mehr Hub und den daraus folgenden Federwegs und Geometrieänderungen.

Gruß Yves


----------



## benzinkanister (7. Mai 2013)

Tretlager geht im schlimmsten fall ein bischen hoch, winkel kannste ja an der wippe ausgleichen. Tretlager kannst mit den 650er ausfallenden wieder ein bischen runter bekommen, dann wirste halt wieder länger 

Die durolux im icb01 hat doch auch 180mm oder?


----------



## Touby (7. Mai 2013)

So,fertig!
alles gepasst und hat super funktioniert!
und raw einfach ein Traum! 
Ähhm Frage an alle die auch Raw aufgebaut haben:
Hat jemand die Oberfläche vom Alu behandelt oder versiegelt??


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2013)

Nö, war mit 170 geplant, wird von SR aber nur mit 160 geliefert.


----------



## benzinkanister (7. Mai 2013)

Alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (7. Mai 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bin am überlegen mir den Rahmen zu holen, wenn er denn mal verfügbar ist. Würde eigentlich gerne meine alte Gabel weiter nutzen. Ist eine Fox 36 180. Empfehlenswert? "Erlaubt"?


----------



## Scili (7. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



Ahhh.. ich seh schon: Es gibt noch so einige Felsen, die ich auch mal in Angriff nehmen muss 
Nächstes Mal zeigste mir mal Passagen, bei denen es mir so richtig Angst und Bange wird! ^^
Und schöne Screenshots, die Du da gemacht hast.
No way? Boulder- Rey!


----------



## sebbo87 (7. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


>



Gibts sowas in der Art auch für die Einstellung mit steilerem Lenkwinkel bei ganz normalen 170/170? Würde mich insbesondere für Auswirkung auf Reach, Radstand und Tretlagerhöhe interessieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> ...
> Ähhm Frage an alle die auch Raw aufgebaut haben:
> Hat jemand die Oberfläche vom Alu behandelt oder versiegelt??



Also ich mache es noch. Wieso?

Irgendwas fehlt noch...und so langsam wird die Vorfreude zur Qual...


----------



## messias (8. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Irgendwas fehlt noch...



Eine Klingel?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Ne Druckstufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (8. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


>



Sehr schön. Danke.
Neuen Dämpfer brauch ich dann wohl trotzdem (57/200)


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ne Druckstufe?




Umbauset auf auf Coil ist schon hier...

Klingel...hmm... bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen... 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Ne Stahlfeder is aber kein Druckstufenersatz 

Und als 1.Vorsitzender sollte man ne Klingel haben, so wegen der Vorbildfunktion und so


----------



## vx2200 (8. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal zwei Bilder meiner Wippe in meiner Galerie...



In etwa so sieht es bei mir auch aus, evtl. ein wenig schlimmer.
Ist wie Du selber sagtest, schwer auf dem Bild festzuhalten.
Hab allerdings keinerlei Anpassungen durch Beilagscheiben oä. gemacht.

Kein Spiel und beim zusammenbau keinerlei "Gewalt" nötig gewesen.
Hat alles schön geflutscht.

Auch ein bewegen über den gesamten Bereich ohne Dämpfer zeigt keine Besonderheiten.

Achja, ich hab einen XL Rahmen.

Michael


----------



## cdF600 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
bin hier stiller Mitleser, da mich das Projekt von Anfang an interessiert hat. Bin jetzt aber doch erstaunt über die Ungenauigkeiten des Rahmens/der Wippe. Weder der Rahmen meines ersten Bikes (Fusion Freak) noch meines aktuellen (Last Herb FR) weisen solche Ungenauigkeiten auf. Habe allerdings auch nicht viel Erfahrung im Aufbau eines Bikes. Das Last ist mein erster Komplettaufbau in Eigenregie.

Ist das Euerer Einschätzung nach normal dass Ihr da mit U-Scheiben ausgleichen müsst? Wie ist denn da gewährleistet dass sich die Räder in Flucht drehen und habt ihr keine Bedenken dass sich dieses "Schiefe" langfristig negativ auf die Haltbarkeit auswirkt (wirken da nicht Kräfte ungleichmäßig?) ?
Bin da eher Laie, aber das schaut für meine Begriffe nicht "gesund" aus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Wir wissen ja nicht genau woher die Ungenauigkeiten kommen. Die Hinterbauten drehen zum größten Teil ohne Verspannungen und lassen sich problemlos montieren.
Wenn tatsächlich nur das Sitzrohr nicht ganz gerade eingeschwießt ist wie Sun_Dancer vermutet wäre das für die Krafteinleitung ziemlich irrelevant, da alle Käfte aus dem Hintebrau über das Unterrohr laufen.
Sieht zwar Kacke aus, aber solange die Spur stimmt und alles sauber läuft sehe ich da keine funktionale Einschränkung.

Hinterbauten die bei der Demontage plötzlich 2mm auffedern, wenn man die Schrauben löst, kommen öfter mal vor. Es macht sich bei den Herstellern keiner in der Montage den Aufwand da noch entsprechend zusätzliche Scheiben rein zu bauen, schon garnicht <1mm.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte bis jetzt zwei Hinterbauten demontiert, um Lager zu wechseln etc. Bei beiden war etwas Spannung im Spiel - und es war ein Speci und ein GT, also keine kleinen Klitschen. Dachte deshalb bisher, sowas ist völlig normal... 

Ach ja, mein Rahmen in Farbe "FAFAFA" wird zum Versand vorbereitet. Irgendwie so unwirklich...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hinterbauten die bei der Demontage plötzlich 2mm auffedern, wenn man die Schrauben löst, kommen öfter mal vor. Es macht sich bei den Herstellern keiner in der Montage den Aufwand da noch entsprechend zusätzliche Scheiben rein zu bauen, schon garnicht <1mm.



Pauschaliern darf man sowas nicht. Kommt schon sehr darauf an wie die Konstruktion ist oder wo eventuelle Wersteifungsstreben oder ähnliches sitzen.
Ohne Scheibchen hätte sich meine Schwinge net wirklich gedreht, das wäre der Exodus für jedes Lager gewesen
Oben war ich dann auch zu faul Scheibchen unterzulengen, weil die Lagerfunktion ansich nicht wirklich relevant ist. Selbst wenn sie zerbröseln wirds länger dauern bis mans durch ein entstehendes Spiel merkt
Aber da war die Ungenauigkeit auch nicht ganz so schlimm bei mir.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja, mein Rahmen in Farbe "FAFAFA" wird zum Versand vorbereitet. Irgendwie so unwirklich...




 Dann freu dich schonmal, da wird er ja die Woche noch kommen

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht (eher befürchte) dass beim Assembler in TW da für jeden Rahmen individuell Scheiben bei gefüttert werden. 
Da wird erstmal zusammen gespaxt und wenn es sich soweit dreht weiter zur nächsten Station. Wenn es sich wirklich nicht dreht legt man evtl. überall die gleiche Scheibe rein. So präzise wie der deutsche Techniker ist halt nicht jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sieht zwar Kacke aus, aber solange die Spur stimmt und alles sauber läuft sehe ich da keine funktionale Einschränkung.



Und was willst du damit sagen, das man "Kacke" einfach akzeptieren soll?Vor allem wie weit verschoben muss die Sattelposition sein wenn das Sitzrohr schief sitzt und nicht ausschließlich parallel verschoben ist. Das gleicht dann alles die Wirbelsäule & Co wieder aus oder was?  Davon abgesehen das am Sitzrohr auch noch ein Oberrohr hängt. Wenn ich mir die Photos die 'oldschool' reingestellt hat anschaue, dann gibt es mehr als eine Baustelle. Die Frage ist natürlich was Stefan gegenüber dem Hersteller an Toleranzen vorgegeben hat und ob die eingehalten wurden oder nicht... Jede Toleranz hat ihre Grenze und was ich hier sehe betrachte ich eindeutig als Fehler/Mangel am Rahmen, denn die Grenze meiner eigenen Toleranz überschreitet das. Ich hätte erwartet das man sich mindestens auf die Maßhaltigkeit des Rahmen verlassen kann und da habe ich nun beim besten Willen keine überzogenen Anforderungen. Das ist einfach nur sowas von enttäuschend. Ich habe echt keine Lust bis zum Juli (oder womöglich später) zu warten um dann doch so eine krumme Banan im Laden stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nicht gesagt dass das von Old-School noch tolerierbar ist. 
Ich bezog mich auf die "Standardabweichung" von ca. 2mm die hier die meisten haben. Ob das für den einzelnen optisch akzeptabel ist oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Dann muss auch der einzelne für sich entscheiden ob er es reklamiert oder nicht. Wie mir scheint haben die meisten hier damit kein Problem 
Wenn alles Spannungsfrei läuft sehe ich persönlich TECHNISCH da auch kein Problem.

Nur befürchte ich dass du dann im Juli tatsächlich das ICB im Laden stehen lassen musst. Denn wie ich den Terminplan verstanden habe, sollten die Rahmen mitlerweile fertig und beim eloxieren sein. Wenn es wirklich ein Problem mit der Schweißlehre gibt, wird sich der Fehler durch die gesamte Serie ziehen. Um 100%ig genaue Rahmen im Laden zu haben müsste man schon eine koplett neue Serie bauen, dann steht im Juli aber garnix im Laden 
Als RnC-Käufer sizten wir da doch eh in der Zwickmühle. Wir warten schon ewig, freuen uns wie Schnitzel und haben alle Teile rumliegen. Dann zu sagen "da passt was um 1mm nicht, ich packs wieder ein und schick es zurück" um vielleicht irgendwann Ende des Jahres was anderes zu bekommen wenn es als Rekla durch geht, traue ich den wenigsten zu. Schauen wir mal was Stefan zu der Problematik rauskriegen kann.

Wenn meins auch so aussieht schau ich mir das nochmal genauer an. Bisher ist das verschobene Sitzrohr ja nur eine Theorie.


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2013)

schaut ja so aus als ob es bei größeren Rahmen auch schlimmer ist.

Die Serie dürfte genauso betroffen sein. Haben ja wohl nichts mehr geändert und sind schon beim eloxieren.

Wenn das XL dann so wie das von Oldschool aussieht werde ich endgültig ein 14er nehmen. oder was ganz anderes. 

Kaltumformer hat da schon recht. Der Toleranzbereich wird da schon irgendwann überschritten.


----------



## vx2200 (8. Mai 2013)

Hab mal grob nachgemessen.

Links hab ich ca. 3 mm, Rechts ca. 8 mm.
Ist aber bedingt durch vorhandene Mittel eher eine Schätzung.

Ich finde das nicht wirklich akzeptabel.

Nur, was ist die Alternative?

Rahmen zurück schicken und wieder Monate auf eine Ersatzlieferung warten?

Rahmen zurück schicken und sich anderweitig umschauen?

Rahmen akzeptieren und evtl eine Lösung mit  @Carver anstreben? Preisnachlass?


  @Carver  @Stefan.Stark , sagt mal bitte was dazu.

Michael


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Mai 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother

Deine Ansicht das es sich bei den nun aufgetauchten Problemen um rein optische Probleme / "Ansichtssache" handelt teile ich NICHT. Ich teile auch nicht die Vermutung das es nur beim Sitzrohr Probleme gibt.

Genau diese "Reklamationsorgie" bei der es am Ende dann absehbar auf die Aussage herausläuft es handele sich um den "Stand der Technik" möchte ich nicht mitmachen.

Ich kann nur hoffen in der Sache entscheidet der Ing. und nicht der PM...

P.S. Was kommt eigentlich nach "ewig"? ( Wartezeit RNC <> Kompletträder )


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2013)

Man sollte mal die Rahmen richtig vermessen. 
und raus finden ob schräg oder verschoben
Selbst wenn "nur" das sitzrohr schief ist.... Wenn das unten am Rocker schon paar mm ausmacht. Wie viel macht das dann bei XL Rahmen und langer Stütze? 

Ein Sattel der 25mm verschoben ist wäre für mich nicht diskutabel.

Und nur behalten weil man sonst keinen anderen bekommt ist zwar naheliegend aber dumm. würde mir den Spaß am Bike verderben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe als mögliche Fehlerquelle einmal das Sitzrohr oder die Schwingenaufnahme im Unterrohr. Oder beides zusammen. Wenn nur die Aufnahme im Unterrohr verdreht wäre müssten sich im Bewegungsbereich Verspannungen ergeben, da die Wippe sich diagonal bewegt. Scheint aber nirgendwo der Fall zu sein. Es kollidiert auch nichts (vom bisherigen Extremfall abgesehen) und die Dämpfer sind auch nicht oder nur im Zehntelbereich verspannt. 
Der Spurlauf der Räder scheint auch zu passen, zumindest hat niemand bisher was gegenteiliges gesagt. 

Ich kann, bis auf zu große Distanzen an den Lagersitzen, nunmal bisher keinen technischen Mangel erkennen, das aber nur aus der Distanz heraus da ich meinen Rahmen derzeit nicht zur Hand habe. 

Dass das trotzdem weit jenseits von optimal ist steht hier ausser Frage! Ich sehe den Rahmen nur leider als Alternativlos an und bin daher wohl recht leidensfähig...

Ich warte erstmal was der Konstrukteur dazu zu sagen hat, evtl. gibt es ja eine sinnvolle Erklärung und Lösung.

*Wer spannt mal einen XL-Rahmen der einen Offset >1mm hat mit dem Tretlagergehäuse auf die Werbank und misst mit einem Großen Winkel oder Wasserwage den Abstand der Oberkante des Sitzrohrs zur Tretlagermitte? Ich würde es tun das geht bei mir aber erst nächste Woche.*


----------



## f4lkon (8. Mai 2013)

Ohje ich sehe schon im Juli die Forumsleser (inkl. mir), mit Lot, Wasserwaage,Messschieber und Inbusschlüsseln im XXL Laden .


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dass das trotzdem weit jenseits von optimal ist steht hier ausser Frage! Ich sehe den Rahmen nur leider als Alternativlos an und bin daher wohl recht leidensfähig...


Möchtest du damit ernsthaft vermitteln das man leidensfähig sein muss um bei Carver Kunde zu werden um dann so einen Schrott zu ertragen? 

Da nehme ich es mit Gerhard Polt: "Nur ein Rindvieh ist nur tolerant."

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pJA5mbtkUo"]Gerhard Polt - Toleranz - YouTube[/nomedia]



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal was der Konstrukteur dazu zu sagen hat, evtl. gibt es ja eine sinnvolle Erklärung und Lösung.


- Knorz, nicht vorhandene Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

Ich gehe fest davon aus, das Stefan alles versucht, für betroffene Käufer eine gute Lösung zu finden. Mir wären ein paar Millimeter (+-3) wirklich egal. Aber ich würde auch nie ein Auto nach seinen Spaltmaßen beurteilen... 
Mehr wäre aber nicht tolerierbar. Und ein weit aus der Längsachse schielender Sattel natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Möchtest du damit ernsthaft vermitteln das man leidensfähig sein muss um bei Carver Kunde zu werden um dann so einen Schrott zu ertragen?
> 
> Da nehme ich es mit Gerhard Polt: "Nur ein Rindvieh ist nur tolerant."
> 
> ...



Nee, nur dass wir als RnC-Käufer ein gewisses Risiko in Kauf genommen haben, das Early Adopter nunmal tragen. Wenn ich ein Auto einer kompletten Neukonstruktion direkt nach Serienanauf kaufe muss ich numal mit gewissen Problemen rechnen. Ob die dann für mich so gravierend sind dass ich wandeln möchte oder damit lebe das öfters mal nachgebessert und ausgetauscht wird weil der Rest passt liegt halt an der Leidensfähigkeit des einzelnen.

Was im Endeffekt bei den Serienbikes passiert liegt in der Entscheidung von Carver, ob sie die ausliefern obwohl der Fehler vorhanden ist, nach Anlieferung die ganz miesen aussondern und Kunden nicht beliefern können oder was auch immer. Da könne wir hier nur Tips und hinweise geben, aber nix beeinflussen.

Und ob der Sattel wirklich daneben steht werden wir nur erfahren, wenn es mal ein zwei Leute, die viel Versatz haben, nachmessen. So lange bleibt das eine unbewiesene Theorie, auf der wir lange rumdiskutieren können, was uns aber nicht weiter bringt.

Oder anders gesagt, auch solche Probleme gehören zu so einem Projekt, und ich würde gerne zur Lösung eben dieser beitragen. Das geht aber nicht wenn alle nur kollektiv die Rahmen wieder einpacken und zurück schicken.
Ich fühle mich bei dem Projekt nunmal nicht als einfacher Kunde, sondern auch als mitentwickler. Kein projekt läuft reibungslos, bei einigen passiert wenig, bei anderen die dicken Klopse. Alle wollen gelöst werden.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Auto einer kompletten Neukonstruktion direkt nach Serienanauf kaufe muss ich numal mit gewissen Problemen rechnen.



Ja, stimmt. Du musst es aber nicht als vertragsgerecht hinnehmen. Ein Mangel bleibt es trotzdem.

Bzgl. der Maße ist mir das leider alles zu wischiwaschi. Im Metallbau gibt es kein "ungefähr". Da gibt es Hunderstel und Zehntel. Millimeter nicht Zentimeter!

Kennt sich hier irgendeiner denn genau mit der Maßhaltigkeit aus? Gibt es da eine DIN, wenn nein, was ist der Stand der Technik? Also in Deutschland, da hier ja auch gekauft wird.

Nach dem Faktencheck ergibt sich, ob das so in Ordnung ist oder nicht. Wenn ja, sieht es halt sch..ße aus, wenn nein, muss weiter überlegt werden.


----------



## Sun_dancer (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nee, nur dass wir als RnC-Käufer ein gewisses Risiko in Kauf genommen haben, das Early Adopter nunmal tragen. Wenn ich ein Auto einer kompletten Neukonstruktion direkt nach Serienanauf kaufe muss ich numal mit gewissen Problemen rechnen. Ob die dann für mich so gravierend sind dass ich wandeln möchte oder damit lebe das öfters mal nachgebessert und ausgetauscht wird weil der Rest passt liegt halt an der Leidensfähigkeit des einzelnen.
> 
> Was im Endeffekt bei den Serienbikes passiert liegt in der Entscheidung von Carver, ob sie die ausliefern obwohl der Fehler vorhanden ist, nach Anlieferung die ganz miesen aussondern und Kunden nicht beliefern können oder was auch immer. Da könne wir hier nur Tips und hinweise geben, aber nix beeinflussen.
> 
> ...



Gut geschrieben...
Sehe ich genau so


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt sich hier irgendeiner denn genau mit der Maßhaltigkeit aus? Gibt es da eine DIN, wenn nein, was ist der Stand der Technik? Also in Deutschland, da hier ja auch gekauft wird...



Ich brauche doch keine DIN um für mich zu entscheiden, ob ich damit leben kann oder nicht. Das es ein Mangel ist, den ich nicht zwangsläufig hinnehmen muss ist doch klar und zumindest Stefan auch bewusst.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich das bislang verstehe, ist aber noch nicht vollständig klar, wie es sich auswirkt, dass es so krumm ist.

Wenn ich weiß, wie es sein sollte, kann es dann auch sicher besser beurteilt werden. Sonst ist es ein: naja, könnte, wird schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Mai 2013)

Ganz im ernst, ich glaube einige brauchen einfach das bike unterm arsch und müssen damit mal ganz geschmeidig ein paar runden drehen.

Ich kann eine gewissen unruhe ja verstehen und ich mach mir auch meine gedanken. Aber direkt so klein*******risch zu werden, nach DIN normen zu fragen und auf deutsche industriestandarts zu pochen ist mal wieder soooo deutsch.
Das ist ein Fahrradrahmen und kein hochpräzisionsgerät! Wenn ihr das nicht akzeptieren könnt/wollt, dann geht zu nicolai, oder macht es selber! Ob es dann besser ist, halte ich für fragwürdig.

Ansonsten schließ ich Lt.Animaldingsbums (  ) an. Als early adopter sollte man sich diverser risiken bewusst sein und ein bisschen mehr gelassenheit mitbringen (was im normalen alltag auch durchaus eine entspannende wirkung haben kann). 

Das sollte jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint sein, mir geht nur der allgemeine trend etwas auf den zünder, wegen jedem kleinen problem hier einen riesen aufriss zu veranstalten obwohl man noch nicht mal unbedingt kunde ist!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn du meinen Namen richtig geschrieben hättest wäre es weniger Schreibarbeit gewesen 
Bin ich ja ein bißchen beruhigt dass nicht nur ich so denke. Eine gewisse Gelassenheit erleichtert im Leben halt so einiges. Bis das Problem nicht klar identifiziert ist muss ich auch nichts hoch eskalieren.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Mai 2013)

Danke, für mich ist "deutsch" aber noch kein Schimpfwort.

Wenn es sich technisch nicht auswirkt, mag mir das doch einfach jemand erklären, dann ist es ja auch in Ordnung. Kann ich mit leben. Es aber einfach hinzunehmen, weil es so ist, ist tatsächlich nicht meine Grundeinstellung bei einem Gegenstand, den ich so drei Jahre intensiv nutzen möchte und für den ich 2.500  bezahlen soll. Außerdem ist er dann nicht so schön wie erwartet.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

Wer hat denn was von "hinnehmen weil es so ist" gesagt? 

Wenn es technisch nachteilig ist (Haltbarkeit, Funktionssicherheit etc.) muss es geändert werden / ist es ein eindeutiger Mangel. 
Bei allen, bei denen der Hinterbau problemlos ineinander flutscht und der Dämpfer gerade läuft, (und bis auf einen Fall war das bei bisher allen so)  ist eben dieser FÜR MICH nicht erkennbar, lass mich da aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Bleibt nur der optische Eindruck von "sieht falsch/kaputt aus" weil man auf Symmetrie getrimmt ist. Und das liegt dann im Auge des Betrachters.

Wie hatte YT eigentlich letztes Jahr das Problem mit den versetzten Hinterbauten gelöst?


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> . Ob die dann für mich so gravierend sind dass ich wandeln möchte oder damit lebe das öfters mal nachgebessert und ausgetauscht wird weil der Rest passt liegt halt an der Leidensfähigkeit des einzelnen.


Ob sowas wie Nachbesseren und Austauschen überhaupt stattfindet haben wir noch nicht erfahren. Bei Aussagen (Nicht von Stefan!) das etwas normal sei, obwohl es das nicht ist, werde ich allerdings hellhörig. Ich warte natürlich darauf was Stefan weiter zu der Situation schreibt und wie es weiter gehen soll, entsprechend entscheide ich mich. Im Zweifel zieh ich lieber die Notbremse als mich weiter auf so ein Wagnis einzulassen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2013)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem Nachbarthread:



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die Bilder, die ich gestern nach Taiwan weiter geleitet habe, haben zu intensiven Reaktionen geführt.
> Der Chef von der Firma hat sich tausendmal entschuldigt und es wird wohl  Konsequenzen für den zuständigen QC-Mitarbeiter und den Rahmen-Richter  haben (wobei ich davon nicht begeistert bin, werde mich evtl. noch dafür  einsetzen, dass die noch ne Chance bekommen es das nächste mal besser  zu machen).
> ...



Weitere Schritte sind in Arbeit.... wir müssen jetzt mal klären, wie viel Versatz an dieser Stelle akzeptabel ist. Der Abstand bzw. die "Mittigkeit" Wippe-Sitzrohr ist natürlich nicht toleriert, da es hier ja keine Interaktion gibt.


----------



## warp4 (8. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von "hinnehmen weil es so ist" gesagt?
> 
> Wenn es technisch nachteilig ist (Haltbarkeit, Funktionssicherheit etc.) muss es geändert werden / ist es ein eindeutiger Mangel.
> Bei allen, bei denen der Hinterbau problemlos ineinander flutscht und der Dämpfer gerade läuft, (und bis auf einen Fall war das bei bisher allen so)  ist eben dieser FÜR MICH nicht erkennbar, lass mich da aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
> ...





Und Stefan ist da hinterher, also erst mal abwarten...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2013)

... ich glaube übrigens, dass das Sitzrohr einen parallelen Versatz haben könnte. Sonst dürfte der Hinterbau mehr Probleme bei der Montage machen... wäre es eine Schiefstellung des Sitzrohrs, dann müsste dass nach oben raus deutlich sichtbar sein...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Überlegt ihr euch dann noch eine Lösung für die die ihre Rahmen schon zur Veredelung gegeben haben, sofern da welche bei sind die zu krass daneben liegen?

(wie auch im anderen Thread geschrieben)


----------



## Ghargh (8. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem Nachbarthread:
> 
> 
> 
> Weitere Schritte sind in Arbeit.... wir müssen jetzt mal klären, wie viel Versatz an dieser Stelle akzeptabel ist. Der Abstand bzw. die "Mittigkeit" Wippe-Sitzrohr ist natürlich nicht toleriert, da es hier ja keine Interaktion gibt.



TOP 

Wenn es wirklich klappt, dass wir ihn erstmal fahren können und dann "durchtauschen" wäre es super, da ich nicht nochmal Lust habe zu warten...

DANKE Stefan für deinen Einsatz und das anscheinend für alle Beteiligten nach einer vernünftigen Lösung gesucht wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2013)

Hi Lt.

bin dran... siehe Antwort im Nachbarthread.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich kann eine gewissen unruhe ja verstehen und ich mach mir auch meine gedanken. Aber direkt so klein*******risch zu werden, nach DIN normen zu fragen und auf deutsche industriestandarts zu pochen ist mal wieder soooo deutsch.
> Das ist ein Fahrradrahmen und kein hochpräzisionsgerät! Wenn ihr das nicht akzeptieren könnt/wollt, dann geht zu nicolai, oder macht es selber! Ob es dann besser ist, halte ich für fragwürdig.



Naja, ganz so einfach ist es nicht, natürlich gibt es da klare DIN Normen. Auch im Fahrradgebastelbau. 
Und um mal deutsch zu bleiben, hinter das Wort DIN das Wort Norm zu schreiben, ist irgendwie doppelte Vernormung
Beim Versatz vom Sitzrohr wirds allerdings schon kompliziert. Würde man die passenden DIN Angaben dazu suchen, dann wäre wohl wahrscheinlich der Versatz von 1.5mm sogar erlaubt, was das Schweißen angeht...zumindest wenn man die passende Toleranzgruppe dazu nimmt

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann freu dich schonmal, da wird er ja die Woche noch kommen
> 
> G.



Ist unterwegs...


----------



## benzinkanister (8. Mai 2013)

Das nächste mal nurnoch nach zeichnung bestellen


----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so einfach ist es nicht, natürlich gibt es da klare DIN Normen. Auch im Fahrradgebastelbau.
> Und um mal deutsch zu bleiben, hinter das Wort DIN das Wort Norm zu schreiben, ist irgendwie doppelte Vernormung
> Beim Versatz vom Sitzrohr wirds allerdings schon kompliziert. Würde man die passenden DIN Angaben dazu suchen, dann wäre wohl wahrscheinlich der Versatz von 1.5mm sogar erlaubt, was das Schweißen angeht...zumindest wenn man die passende Toleranzgruppe dazu nimmt
> 
> G.



Das lustige ist, ich hatte genau diese gedanken auch als ich es geschrieben hab! aber hier unten im süden... naja berge entspannen ein manchmal  (und die leute zeigen einem sehr oft, junge keep calm and schmus on! )


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. Mai 2013)

...und noch ein fertiges, freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt

Grüsse an alle RnC Fahrer, viel Spass mit der Rakete


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2013)

würde noch gut passen:




sehr interessante Gabel...


----------



## doriuscrow (9. Mai 2013)

Bin heute Nacht nach Hause gekommen, habe jetzt mal das Paket aufgemacht, den Hauptrahmen ausgepackt, den Spachtel bewundert, schon per Augenmass festgestellt, dass der Wippenbolzen nicht in der Mitte ist ... wundert mich nicht.
Genau wie erwartet - alles prima!
Vielen Dank TW&Carver! @Stefan.Stark :'( - und das ganz dolle!!!!!


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Weitere Schritte sind in Arbeit.... wir müssen jetzt mal klären, wie viel Versatz an dieser Stelle akzeptabel ist. Der Abstand bzw. die "Mittigkeit" Wippe-Sitzrohr ist natürlich nicht toleriert, da es hier ja keine Interaktion gibt.



Die Wippe und das Sitzrohr sind aber doch nicht mangels fester Materie mit einem Siemens Lufthaken _und_ festem Glauben an ordentliche Arbeit mit dem restlichen Rahmenteilen verbunden. Diese werden doch in irgendeiner Weise mit Toleranzen versehen worden sein. Meinst du mit "wir müssen jetz mal klären" was für uns Kunden akzeptabel ist und erwartest von uns eine Ansage oder was für Carver akzeptabel ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2013)

Hi Kaltumformer,

da diese Stelle nicht gesondert toleriert ist könnte man höchstens nach Allgemeintoleranzen gehen. Die musst Du einem asiatischen Rahmenbauer aber erst mal klar machen...
Es geht jetzt erst mal darum heraus zu finden, wo das Problem liegt und welche Genauigkeit unser Zulieferer an dieser Stelle umsetzten kann.


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Kaltumformer,
> 
> da diese Stelle nicht gesondert toleriert ist könnte man höchstens nach Allgemeintoleranzen gehen. Die musst Du einem asiatischen Rahmenbauer aber erst mal klar machen...



Ich meine die Verbindungen von Sitzrohr und Wippenaufnahme zum Rahmen, die der Streben selbst usw. Aus denen ergeben sich ja zwangsläufig die "Spaltmaße" Wippe zu Sitzrohr und Streben zu Wippe etc.

Falls der Plan mit der Kettensäge und Taiwan noch steht sag bescheid, ich komme mit. (> 560 XP mit 9er Ritzel  ) Das werden wir dann schon überzeugend rüberbringen. http://youtu.be/LWvHujM4I58


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2013)

Das Video passt ja perfekt zu Deinem Avatar...

... meine Güte... sind da viele Stunden meiner Jugend bei drauf gegangen, ich hatte die Grafik garnicht sooo schlimm in Erinnerung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2013)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> ...und noch ein fertiges, freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt
> 
> Grüsse an alle RnC Fahrer, viel Spass mit der Rakete


Wie passt dein Hinterbau? Alles Takko? Gibts einen Versatz? Hat alles geflutscht? Wenn ja, welche Größe?



doriuscrow schrieb:


> Bin heute Nacht nach Hause gekommen, habe jetzt mal das Paket aufgemacht, den Hauptrahmen ausgepackt, den Spachtel bewundert, schon per Augenmass festgestellt, dass der Wippenbolzen nicht in der Mitte ist ... wundert mich nicht.
> Genau wie erwartet - alles prima!
> Vielen Dank TW&Carver! @Stefan.Stark :'( - und das ganz dolle!!!!!



Ahrg, SuperGAU. Auf dein Pech scheint verlass zu sein. Tut mir super leid für dich, hatte das beste gehofft...
Aber warum ist der Rahmen überhaupt gespachtelt raus gegangen?


----------



## doriuscrow (9. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie passt dein Hinterbau? Alles Takko? Gibts einen Versatz? Hat alles geflutscht? Wenn ja, welche Größe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mein ganz persönliches Goodie! 
Wäre jetzt der Zeitpunkt abzuspringen und sich ganz dem Stricken zuzuwenden?
Jetzt hab ich die Teile hier und meinen alten Rahmen noch da oben ... Prima, ich geh dann mal zur ENTSPANNUNG das VR durch den Wald rollen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie passt dein Hinterbau? Alles Takko? Gibts einen Versatz? Hat alles geflutscht? Wenn ja, welche Größe?



Hi, 

Größe ist "L", es gibt einen kleinen Versatz ca. 1-1,5mm, der Hinterbau läuft sehr leichtgängig und es hatte keine Einflüsse auf diesen. Passte alles, nur die Lager musste man mit etwas mehr schmackes einpressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe hier etwas nicht, daher wäre es nett, wenn es jemand erläuteren könnte.

Bislang ging ich davon aus, dass die Rahmen bei Carver kontrolliert werden. Schließlich sollten Auspacken und Controllieren eine ganze Woche in Anspruch nehmen. 

Unter Kontrolle verstehe einen Abgleich der Vorgaben mit dem tatsächlich Vorgefundenen. Der Kontrolleur benötigt dafür zwingend eine Maßgabe, wie es den sein soll.

Bei der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit und der Vollständigkeit ist dies einfach: Sichtkontrolle und Zählen.

Wenn die Maßhaltigkeit geprüft wird, müssen dafür doch bereits Kriterien feststehen. Da nunmehr erst einmal "geschaut" werden soll, wie es denn sein soll, sind solche Kriterien also auch nicht bekannt, dann war auch nie eine Maßhaltigkeitskontrolle bei den Rädern vorgesehen. 

Ist das üblich? Werden nicht einmal Stichproben gemacht? Das wäre für den Hersteller fatal, da er sich dann jede Mängelrüge in Taiwan sowieso sparen kann.

Wenn ansonsten von Taiwan berichtet wird, knien die Berichterstatter vor der handwerklichen Kraft und Genauigkeit der Schweißer in den Metallspänen. Hier sind die Taiwanesen nun die schluderigen Asiaten. 

Also: Wie ist denn das mit den Maßen und wer prüft die denn wann?

Gehört für mich weiterhin zu diesem Teil:

*Bis 1.01.2013  Vorbereitung der Markteinführung. Damit das Rad in Serie hergestellt werden kann, ist noch einiges zu tun  wir zeigen, was genau.*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2013)

Von Maßhaltigkeitskontrolle hab ich nie etwas gelesen. Was länger gedauert hat war wohl das zusammen sortieren der Baugruppen. Die haben anscheinend Hauptrahmen Sitzstreben, Kettenstreben und Kleinteile jeweils im Block gekriegt und mussten daraus die einzelnen Rahmen zusammen sortieren. Daraus ergab sich dann die Sichtkontrolle. Und dass dabei ein 1-2mm versetztes Sitz Rohr aufgefallen wäre glaub ich nicht. Zumal die in TW wohl schon durch eine QC laufen sollten.
Da macht man dann hier im Zweifel nur noch Stichproben.


----------



## sebbo87 (10. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zumal die in TW wohl schon durch eine QC laufen sollten.
> Da macht man dann hier im Zweifel nur noch Stichproben.



Ehrlich, ich würde jetzt erwarten, dass jeder in TW zusammengebaute Rahmen hier in D noch einmal richtig gecheckt wird. Hinterbau verspannungsfrei montiert und leichtgängig. Was die QC in TW bisher zu Tage gefördert hat, war mal eine große Null, daher bei mir Null vertrauen in die.  Die stehen jetzt unter Druck und werden zusehen, dass die Rahmen 100% OPTISCH korrekt aussehen und bei Carver keiner was zu meckern hat. Wenn der Kram auf Biegen und Brechen montiert ist, sind die Endverbraucher am Ende die Deppen. 

Die Entwicklung gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt gerade gar nicht.  Aber erstmal noch abwarten, was Stefan noch erreichen kann. Und wie es im worst case beispielsweise mit Ersatz des Hauptrahmens im Falle von Serienbikes etc. aussieht.


----------



## Pintie (10. Mai 2013)

naja nachdem die rahmen schon beim eloxieren sind wird da kaum noch was zu machen sein...

entweder sie passen oder halt nicht.

Worst case: keine Rahmen die passen - und dann ... ich sag mal 2014.

Also mal abwarten und tee trinken. Einfluss hat da grad keiner hier ..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2013)

Aber genau da lag doch das Problem bei der RnC. Die sind noch nie montiert worden. Sonst wäre das vor Auslieferung irgendwo aufgefallen. Die 2mm sieht man so kaum. Einzig das völlig krummen von OldSchool und das gespachtelte, wellige von dorious hätten auffallen können/bzw. müssen.

Und wenn bisher mit dem Laden, der die ICB schweißt, alles i.O. war, geht man davon aus dass das auch gut läuft. Das ICB war ja nicht das erste Bike das Tank für Carver baut, soweit ich weiß kommen die Drifts auch von denen. Und die Musterrahmen passten ja auch.


----------



## Scili (10. Mai 2013)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> ...und noch ein fertiges, freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt
> 
> Grüsse an alle RnC Fahrer, viel Spass mit der Rakete


 

Sehr geiler Aufbau. Die MZ- Aufkleber weg...  Hast den Dämpfer ja auch gecleaned.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

das Problem ist tatsächlich, dass die Rahmen nie montiert wurden. In Taiwan werden die Rahmen bei Bedarf noch mal gerichtet oder aussortiert. Die dachten wir würden das hier machen, aber für sowas fehlt uns ja die ganze Infrastruktur... deswegen sind die Rahmen auch nicht einzeln vermessen worden. Wenn man einen Rahmen KOMPLETT vermessen will dauert das auch ziemlich lange... eine leichte Schrägstellung der Wippenwelle (falls es daran liegt) hätte man auf einem Richttisch schlecht feststellen können.

Ich finde die R'nC-Idee an sich geil, aber in Zukunft werden wir sowas nicht mehr machen können, die Risiken für Chaos sind einfach zu groß...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Trosse (10. Mai 2013)

Aus beruflichen und damit zeitlichen Gründen muss ich mein Projekt IBC leider auf Eis legen. 
Habe also mein RnC im Größe M abzugeben. Teile liegen noch alle im Karton. Bei Interesse PN an mich

Schöne Grüße


----------



## sebbo87 (10. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> das Problem ist tatsächlich, dass die Rahmen nie montiert wurden. In Taiwan werden die Rahmen bei Bedarf noch mal gerichtet oder aussortiert.



Was heißt das jetzt für die Serienrahmen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2013)

Hmm, ich glaube ja dass ein aufgebautes RnC mit Fotos vom Hinterbau derzeit deutlich bessere Verkaufschancen haben dürfte als eins im Karton. Sofern der Hinterbau zusammen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2013)

Nur um mal zu zeigen, wie kompliziert die Kommunikation nach Asien abläuft... da muss man auch schon mal Bilder malen:


----------



## Scili (10. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich finde die R'nC-Idee an sich geil, aber in Zukunft werden wir sowas nicht mehr machen können, die Risiken für Chaos sind einfach zu groß...
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Nicht aufgeben! Aus den Fehlern lernen und beim nächsten Mal entsprechende Vorkehrungen treffen.

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, verkaufte sich der Rahmen wie geschnitten Brot.
Oder eben für 2014 Raw mit in die reguläre Produktpalette aufnehmen!
Ich glaub an Dich


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Was heißt das jetzt für die Serienrahmen?



Hi Sebbo,

Die Serienrahmen werden in Taiwan montiert und bei Bedarf aussortiert oder gerichtet. Wenn das Problem aber an falsch eingeschweißten Wippenwellen oder Sitzrohren liegt, dann wirds kompliziert... ich warte immer noch auf Infos und wir werden selber noch Oldschools Rahmen durchmessen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## sebbo87 (10. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Sebbo,
> 
> Die Serienrahmen werden in Taiwan montiert und bei Bedarf aussortiert oder gerichtet. Wenn das Problem aber an falsch eingeschweißten Wippenwellen oder Sitzrohren liegt, dann wirds kompliziert... ich warte immer noch auf Infos und wir werden selber noch Oldschools Rahmen durchmessen.
> 
> ...



Danke Stefan! Bin gespannt auf jede weitere Neuigkeiten. Vlt kann man das ja in einem eigenen Thread bündeln. Ist dann für alle übersichtlicher und du musst auch nicht immer alles durchsuchen nach Fragen ungeduldiger Kunden


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Mai 2013)

zur not halt eine seite der wippenbolzen halterung im rahmen etwas wegfräsen und beidseitig dickere unterlegscheiben benutzen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> zur not halt eine seite der wippenbolzen halterung im rahmen etwas wegfräsen und beidseitig dickere unterlegscheiben benutzen



Ne ganz so einfach ist es net. Die Dämpferaufnahmen fluchten ja zueinander und dann wären diese ja versetzt.

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Mai 2013)

achso. also dämpferaufnahme und wippendrehpunkt im hauptrahmen sind in einer ebene? und beides um rund 7mm verschoben?

mh

grundsätzlich nicht so ein technisches problem. is halt unschön. fahrbar isses aber sicher, ohne einschränkung, die lager und der rahmen sollte ndiese minimal verschiebung verkraften können


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> achso. also dämpferaufnahme und wippendrehpunkt im hauptrahmen sind in einer ebene? und beides um rund 7mm verschoben?
> 
> mh
> 
> grundsätzlich nicht so ein technisches problem. is halt unschön. fahrbar isses aber sicher, ohne einschränkung, die lager und der rahmen sollte ndiese minimal verschiebung verkraften können



Was jetzt wirklich nicht genau paßt ist ansich nicht 100% klar. Da die Abstände der Lager zueinander auch so eine heikle Sache sind und bei mir um 7/10 nicht gepaßt haben. Technisch, dann mit beilegen von Paßscheiben allerdings kein Problem mehr waren. Und so hat dann  auch der Rest gefluchtet. Ansich bei den meisten ausschließlich ein optisches Problem.

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Mai 2013)

Hab mal schnell vor'm Schlafengehen die Wippenlager eingepresst und dann am Hauptrahmen angeschraubt. Axiale Toleranz ebenfalls 0.5-0.7 ... hab nix Gescheites zum Messen gefunden. Abstand zum Sitzrohr 2,5mm links - 7mm rechts. Wenn ich die Wippe umgedreht montiere dann wird es links sogar noch 1mm weniger, also ist da auch ne kleine Ungenauigkeit drin. Dämpfer geht aber sehr gut rein. Die mitgelieferte Kombi Gleitlager - Bolzen will sich nicht drehen. Zum Glück habe ich die Hubers schon seit letztem Jahr hier rumliegen.
Morgen mal nach Passscheiben stöbern und dann gehts an den Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2013)

Cool, hast dich zum Aufbauen durchringen können 

Die Buchsen/Bolzen Nummer ist halt bei RS immernoch "Stand der Technik". RS scheint auch sehr enge Bohrungen zu haben. Die IGUS-Lager die ich ein gepresst habe hatten nicht montiert deutliches Spiel auf dem Bolzen. Im Dämpfer ist davon nichts mehr übrig, dreht aber noch.

Wo bekommt man denn Passscheiben mit 10er Innendurchmesser?


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Cool, hast dich zum Aufbauen durchringen können


Naja, der Stefan hat's dann doch gerettet irgendwie, mal sehen, wie der Rest so flutscht ...


----------



## ridingGiants (11. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Nur um mal zu zeigen, wie kompliziert die Kommunikation nach Asien abläuft... da muss man auch schon mal Bilder malen:



Habe das Thema nicht verfolgt, aber wieso hat man dann keine eigenen Leute vor Ort die das direkt klären?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2013)

Weil das Team aus nicht mal 20 Personen besteht, da dürfte kein Budget für einen Resident in Taiwan da sein


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Mai 2013)

passscheiben gibts hier

http://www.rosentaler-schrauben.de/...n/Passscheiben-DIN-988-A2---851_1703_103.html


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2013)

Werd ich dann als Notnagel nehmen wenn ich hier in der Gegend keinen Eisenwarenladen finde der welche hat.

â¬dith:
WÃ¼rth verkauft nur GroÃpackungen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (11. Mai 2013)

Dass man im Netz überall die Scheibchen bekommt ist schon klar und Danke für die Tipps ... aber ich will sie sofort oder gestern. Also wird jetzt mal der Händler des Vertrauens im Nachbarort besucht ...


----------



## doriuscrow (11. Mai 2013)

Also doch im Netz bestellen ... lokal sind hier nur LKW-Abmessungen vorhanden


----------



## Pintie (11. Mai 2013)

in München / Zwickau ist der Laden super. 
http://www.schrauben-preisinger.de/unternehmen/kontakt.html
da bekommst jede Schraube / scheibe / Normteil... und das einzeln und billig


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. Mai 2013)

So... ich habs bei dem schönen Wetter nicht ausgehalten.
Obwohl mein Umwerfer, die versenkbare Sattelstütze und Kettenführung noch fehlt und die Bremsleitungen noch gegen längere (silber) getauscht werden sollen, habe ich mal alles vorhandene fahrfertig zusammengestöpselt und eine Hofrunde gedreht. 













Geometrie passt im ersten Eindruck hervorragend (186cm/86cm in L). Im Gelände muss es sich noch zeigen, aber da wird es wohl keine Überraschungen bzgl. der Sitzposition geben.

Freu mich wie Harry und finde die Kiste einfach genial... 

Griffe werden noch Lizard Skins Northshore Lock-On (Ø33mm) in schwarz und Sattel wird wohl auch noch in schwarz kommen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die silbernen Bremsleitungen in Verbindung mit den silbernen Schaltzügen machen (hoffentlich nicht zuviel Silber).

Gruß Yves

PS: Gewicht ist aktuell, so wie es da steht (mit Pedalen und Heavy-Duty Laufradsatz) bei 15,8 kg   (was in Anbetracht meiner knapp 0,1t durchaus seine Berechtigung hat. Wenn ich zwei Kilo weniger will, geh ich vorm Radfahren kacken... 

Achja... Laufräder allein haben jeweils 2,35kg (zusammen 4,7kg) mit Schläuchen, Bremsscheiben und 9-fach Kasette (vorne und hinten DT-Swiss 440FR mit Spank Spike EVO 35AL und 2,0/1,8/2,0).


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2013)

bombproof aufbau und dann hinten so eine dünne pelle?!

aber schaut gut aus! Und he, Leichtbau ist ja sooo 2012


----------



## Kharne (11. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil 

Könntest du bitte messen wie fett und hoch die Reifen bauen? Will mir auch nen LRS mit Spike 
35 bauen lassen und ne ähnliche Kombo bei mir aufziehen, fürchte nur, dass das dann zu 
viel des Guten wird.


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bombproof aufbau und dann hinten so eine dünne pelle?!
> 
> aber schaut gut aus! Und he, Leichtbau ist ja sooo 2012



Jo, hinten schwanke ich immer zwischen X-King 2.4 und MountainKing II 2.4.
Wobei ich den X-King überraschend gut finde (zumindest, solange es trocken ist). Vom Grip zwar unterhalb dem MKII, aber dafür läuft er brutal leicht (auf dem Weg bis zum Trail) 

Und was war nochmal "Leichtbau"?  

Gruß Yves


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> 
> Könntest du bitte messen wie fett und hoch die Reifen bauen? Will mir auch nen LRS mit Spike
> 35 bauen lassen und ne ähnliche Kombo bei mir aufziehen, fürchte nur, dass das dann zu
> viel des Guten wird.



Also, war eben unten und hab gemessen.
(Innenmaulweite Felge =29,5mm)

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber beide Reifen sind gleich breit. Am X-King stehen nur die Stollen etwas weiter innen und der Durchmesser ist kleiner (2,5mm geringere Reifenhöhe).
Ich habe mehrmals nachgemessen.

X-King 2.4
- ist an der Reifenflanke 61mm breit (Reifenflanke ist breiter als äussere Stollen).
- Durchmesser = 680mm

Rubber Queen 2.4
- ist an der Reifenflanke 61mm breit (Reifenflanke ist fast gleich mit äusseren Stollen)
- Durchmesser = 685mm

Gruß Yves


----------



## Kharne (11. Mai 2013)

Cool danke 
Krieg ich die Queen in ne 150er Fox 32? Meine Kiste steht grad leider beim Händler...


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, hinten schwanke ich immer zwischen X-King 2.4 und MountainKing II 2.4.
> Wobei ich den X-King überraschend gut finde (zumindest, solange es  trocken ist). Vom Grip zwar unterhalb dem MKII, aber dafür läuft er  brutal leicht (auf dem Weg bis zum Trail)
> 
> 
> ...


so lange es für dich funktioniert... 

Das find ich so geil am ICB, da werden wir alle möglichen aufbauten sehen. Meiner wird auch ziemlich speziell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (11. Mai 2013)

Hab kein ICB 
Hab mit mir gehadert, ob ich mir ein Rawkit kaufen soll, habs dann leider doch nicht gemacht


----------



## osarias (12. Mai 2013)

Hat mal jemand bitte die Lagerliste für mich parat. Kann die in der Suche einfach nicht ausfindig machen.
Einfach die Liste welche Lager im ICB verbaut sind.
Danke


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2013)

Lad dir im Verlinkten Post die Stückliste runter, da stehen Maße und Typ drin

Link


----------



## nervenklau (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo, hier sind die fotos von meinem RAW Größe M, habe es am Samstag bekommen.
 Es gibt eine Beschädigung am Rahmen und zwar am E-Type Umwerfer Befestigung, kann ich aber selber Reparieren. Werde den Rahmen polieren und warscheinlich eloxieren.

 Bin an sich zufrieden, aber Qualitätskontrolle sollte eigentlich besser funktionieren selbst bei einem RAW Rahmen.


----------



## Micha-L (12. Mai 2013)

nervenklau schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Beschädigung am Rahmen und zwar am E-Type Umwerfer Befestigung, kann ich aber selber Reparieren.



Ist das auf den ersten 2 Bildern eine Delle?


----------



## nervenklau (12. Mai 2013)

Nein,  der Rahmen ist direkt so gemacht worden.  Vielleicht gibt es ja deswegen  Probleme oder Fehler  bei den Größeren Raw Rahmen! 

siehe Hier:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/ai/pc/aipcqjknuhyk/medium_SAM_2932_gedreht.jpg?0


----------



## nervenklau (12. Mai 2013)

Siehe Post  203 in diesem Forum!


----------



## Kaltumformer (12. Mai 2013)

Ist die Bohrung für die "SharkFin" auf der Kettenstrebe eigentlich ein Sackloch? (Sitzt in Vollmaterial?)



Micha-L schrieb:


> Ist das auf den ersten 2 Bildern eine Delle?



Don't Panic.  Du meinst das Sitzrohr? Zum Umwerfer zu gehört so. (siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1367764 )

  @Kharne
RQ2.4 in Fox32 150mm passt.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Mai 2013)

nervenklau schrieb:


> Hallo, hier sind die fotos von meinem RAW Größe M, habe es am Samstag bekommen.
> Es gibt eine Beschädigung am Rahmen und zwar am E-Type Umwerfer Befestigung, kann ich aber selber Reparieren. Werde den Rahmen polieren und warscheinlich eloxieren.
> 
> Bin an sich zufrieden, aber Qualitätskontrolle sollte eigentlich besser funktionieren selbst bei einem RAW Rahmen.



Mangels Fachkunde kann ich keine Beurteilung der Fertigungsqualität aus den Bildern ziehen. 

Könnte vllt. jemand erläutern, was den Bildern zu entnehmen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Mai 2013)

@Kaltumformer
Danke


----------



## nervenklau (12. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mangels Fachkunde kann ich keine Beurteilung der Fertigungsqualität aus den Bildern ziehen.
> 
> Könnte vllt. jemand erläutern, was den Bildern zu entnehmen ist?





Zum Beispiel, wie die Fräsarbeiten und  Schweißnähte gemacht wurden, mini Fehler Eingedellte E-typ Aufnahme, natürlich wenn man nur genau hinschaut.


----------



## doriuscrow (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mal angenommen, dass das Tretlagergehäuse 1A ist. Dann habe ich von der äusseren Anlagefläche jeweils mal auf das Sitzrohr Höhe Oberrohr hochgelotet (Stahllineal am Tretlager angelegt). Links 16mm - rechts 20mm. Sollte das Tretlager mittig sein, oder muss man da den antriebseitigen Spacer noch mit einrechnen? Auf jeden Fall Versatz, und wenn ich den Spacer noch mit einrechne wäre es sogar genau der gleiche Unterschied wie an der Wippe.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2013)

Mein ICB hat die ersten 50km Harztrails hinter sich. Bilder gibt es noch nicht, weil provisorischer Testaufbau... 
Erstes Fazit: der Rahmen fühlt sich von der Geometrie her genau so an, wie ich es nach dem Vergleich der Maße mit meinen früheren erwartet/erhofft hatte. Ich bin 179cm mit recht "normalem" Schrittmaß und haben den Rahmen in L mit einem 35mm Vorbau. Das Bike ist auf 170mm flach aufgebaut und sieht schon im Stand lang und schnell aus. Wenn ich mich aber drauf setze (wo der Radstand keine Rolle spielt) passt es perfekt. Die Sitzposition ist immer noch kompakt, in keinster Weise überstreckt und auch nicht gestaucht. Ich sitze locker und ergonomisch. Ein Traum!
Außerdem hat man mir - es ist mir ein wenige peinlich - offenbar einen sehr guten Rahmen zugeschickt. Außer einer kleinen Stelle sehr schöne flache Nähte, keine Dellen, Kratzer oder andere Makel, die Wippe aus der Flucht, aber von allen hier gezeigten Rahmen wohl mit am wenigsten.
Zusammenbau auf Grund der tollen Anleitung in Bildern (Stefan ), der Teileliste und Zeichnungen Logo mittelschwer, kein Problem. Das Einpressen der Lager war natürlich nicht trivial, schon alles sehr stramm. Ein paar Lagersitze habe ich etwas mit Schleifpaper ausgerieben, weil ein wenige Reste drin geklebt haben (Kühlmittel?)
Bis Freitag nacht 2:00 Uhr war dann das Grundgerüst fertig, die Räder hatte ich vorher eingespeicht und dann direkt am Rahmen zentriert. Außer Tretlager un teilweise Bremsen war alles montiert.
Samstag dann immer nebenbei ein paar Minuten von der Familie abgezwackt und die restlichen Arbeiten gemacht, am frühen Abend war es dann soweit. 19:30 dann die erste kleine Hausrunde Straße hoch/schneller Trail runter für das Setup.
Dabei dann die bittere Wahrheit: Der Roco hat eine Macke und da ich keinen Ersatz habe würde ich am Sonntag ohne Dämpfung fahren müssen. Das Teil braucht wohl dringend einen Service. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann man das TST so einstellen, das es aul Stellung "CL" quasi blockiert und in den anderen federt. Der Roco bekommt das nicht hin, entweder blockiert er auf allen Stellungen oder gar nicht. Viel schlimmer: er dämpft nicht, sondern kickt jeden Schlag wieder fast so raus...
Ich musste dann ein Not-Setup finden, ich habe ihn mit zu wenig Druck im Hauptbehälter und viel im AGB gefahren, weshalb er einigermaßen sanft ausfedert, aber nicht durchsackt. Das hieß aber für heute trotzdem: viel zu tiefes Tretlager, meine neuen Pedale wurden schon ordentlich Gewicht-getuned: D und nur teilweise Nutzung des Federwegs. Ein großes Fazit kann ich deshalb noch nicht ziehen - aber der Punkt, das ich sogar so schon richtig Spaß hatte, sagt einiges!
Außerdem haben alle recht, die über die Lyrik Solo Air meckern. Ich habe sie schließlich mit viel Druck gefahren, weil mir das Wegsacken auf den Sack ging. Da kommt demnächst eine Feder rein.
Heute haben wir eine Runde mit zunächst viel Uphill gefahren, dann den verblockten Pfarrstieg, wieder hoch, einen "geheimen" Trail mit Blöcken und Steilstücken und den "Holy Trail" mit Steilstücken und Drops. Alles okay.
Generell haben wir aber, trotz aller Widrigkeiten, ein fantastisches Bike erschaffen. Für mich der perfekte Allrounder!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2013)

Naja, da die SoloAir dürfte wohl eher das geringere Problem deiner Gabel sein, sag ich ja schon länger 

Was machen denn die Aufkleber?


----------



## Sun_dancer (12. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, da die SoloAir dürfte wohl eher das geringere Problem deiner Gabel sein, sag ich ja schon länger



Warum? Was gibt es da für Probleme?
Ich wollt mir eigentlich noch ne Lyrik für mein R'nC zulegen (wenn SoloAir Probleme macht hätt ich auch kein Problem mit einer Coil).

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2013)

Er hat eine Lyric R gekauft, die hat praktisch keine Druckstufe. Mit her vernünftigen Druckstufe kann man dem Durch sacken ganz gut bei kommen. 
Ich hatte mir mal eine Sektor TK gekauft, gleiches Phänomen, man brauchte die Bremse nur an gucken und das Ding versank im Federweg.

Man sollte Minimum eine RC haben, im Idealfall RC2DH.


----------



## Sun_dancer (12. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Er hat eine Lyric R gekauft, die hat praktisch keine Druckstufe. Mit her vernünftigen Druckstufe kann man dem Durch sacken ganz gut bei kommen.
> Ich hatte mir mal eine Sektor TK gekauft, gleiches Phänomen, man brauchte die Bremse nur an gucken und das Ding versank im Federweg.
> 
> Man sollte Minimum eine RC haben, im Idealfall RC2DH.



Ah ok.. eine RC2DH war eh das Ziel der Begierde .
Ich kauf keine Gabel mehr ohne Zug- UND Druckstufe (bei fast 0,1t meiner Meinung nach unabdingbar).

Gruß Yves


----------



## Touby (12. Mai 2013)

Wäre alles sooo wunderschön.....11111


----------



## Touby (12. Mai 2013)

...wenn nicht dieser unschöne Versatz von fast 4mm wäre!!!


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> Wäre alles sooo wunderschön.....11111


was für einen Steuersatz hast du verbaut? die roten ringe schauen edel aus...

Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe ? S?


----------



## Touby (12. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> was für einen Steuersatz hast du verbaut? die roten ringe schauen edel aus...
> 
> Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe ? S?




Rahmengrösse M
Sixpack Steuersatz


----------



## Touby (12. Mai 2013)

Müssen wir jetzt eigentlich mit den Toleranzen leben...?,
Naja wenn die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird,wäre es ja nicht so schlimm.Gib des geile Teil nur ungern wieder ab......
Hat der Stefan den da schon neue INFOS?


----------



## OldSchool (12. Mai 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> ...wenn nicht dieser unschöne Versatz von fast 4mm wäre!!!



Vielleicht kannst du versuchen am Lager der Wippe/Hauptrahmen auf einer Seite 4mm und der anderen Seite 2mm zu fahren. Dann kommt die Wippe weiter rüber. 

Ansonsten.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2013)

So heut, beim zweiten Test, hat mein ICB mal den ganzen Tag liften  durchgehalten und ich kann auch mehr zum Fahrverhalten erzählen.
Gibt nichts zu kriteln dran  Geht wirklich ab wie eine Kanone, auch im verblockten Gelände gut zu gebrauchen 
Besonders hervorheben muß ich aber die Vertrideeigenschaften beim langsam Fahren. Kontrolliertes langsames Fahren in engen Kurven und beste Hinterradversetzeigenschaften scheinen angeboren 

Mußte zum Schluß natürlich noch die Bergaufeigenschaften unter die Lupe nehmen und habs mal gewagt, mit SingleSpeed und DhSchlappen, am Abend noch den kompletten Oko hochzufahren...war selber erstaunt das ich am Stück da so gut hochkam. Sind zwar nur 250Hms am Stück, bin aber ja eher eine Bergaufbremse...also auch bestanden







G..)


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Er hat eine Lyric R gekauft, die hat praktisch keine Druckstufe. Mit her vernünftigen Druckstufe kann man dem Durch sacken ganz gut bei kommen...



Nein, über die Brücke gehe ich nicht.
Ich hatte mal eine ganz einfache Domain, nur Feder und Zugstufe, die hat bei meinem Gewicht (7kg) fantastisch gearbeitet. Deshalb erwarte ich momentan schon eine Menge vom Umrüsten auf Coil. Alles andere, also die fehlende "Ausfederkraft" der Luft mit der Druckstufe zu kaschieren, halte ich für einen Fehler. Sollte das Umrüsten auf Feder nicht reichen, kann ich immer noch nachrüsten...  

Die Aufkleber sind nach wie vor in Produktion, durch die ganzen bekackten Feier- und Brückentage hat sich das leider verzögert. Ich rechne mit Mitte-Ende der Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (12. Mai 2013)

Wow, danke Jörg, Haifisch und co für eure tollen Berichte. Wäre ich grad nicht auf Teneriffa dann hätte ich wieder in den Keller gehen und etwas am Bike schrauben müssen , um der Ungeduld Herr zu werden.


----------



## OldSchool (12. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G..)





Cooles Bild. Sieht aus wie ein startende russische Rakete.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2013)

Mit meiner Boxer RC hab ich mich schon abgelegt weil die Druckstufe rumgesponnen hat und plötzlich ganz offen war. Im Steinfeld einfach durch gegangen. Aber probiers aus, die Feder ist ja nicht die riesige Investition.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> Müssen wir jetzt eigentlich mit den Toleranzen leben...?,
> Naja wenn die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird,wäre es ja nicht so schlimm.Gib des geile Teil nur ungern wieder ab......
> Hat der Stefan den da schon neue INFOS?



Hi Touby,

ich warte noch auf ein Feedback aus Taiwan. Danach würde ich es gerne wie folgt regeln:

- Die Rahmen außerhalb der Toleranz werden auf Wunsch getauscht (evtl. Online-Liste erstellen oder über den Webshop).
- Der Austausch soll nach Möglichkeit erst stattfinden, wenn wie neue Rahmen haben. Das ist nicht ganz trivial, weil unser Zulieferer gerne die Rahmen zuerst hätte... dem machen wir aber noch klar, dass das so nicht laufen kann.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## vx2200 (13. Mai 2013)

@Stefan.Stark
Ich bin mir sicher Ihr werdet eine für alle akzeptable Lösung finden.
Gäbe es dann auch einen neuen Lagersatz?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2013)

Hi vx,

je nachdem, welche Bestandteile getauscht werden müssen sehen wir zu, dass die notwendigen Lager dann dabei sind (damit keine alten Lager ausgepresst werden müssen).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Mai 2013)

schickt doch einen passenden Handfräser zu den Kunden, den man in die Wippenlageraufnahme einspannt, und bei dem man auf der seite, wo zuviel ist, das Material wegnimmt. 2 neue Unterlegscheiben, und alles ist gerade.

Dazu muss dann eine kleine entschädigung kommen, weil der Kunde ja ein "B" produkt hat.

die fräser können die Leute untereinander hin und herschicken.

entsprechende Kompetenz für das Erstellen von Listen und Zeitplänen ist hier unter den usern ja reichlich Vorhanden.
porto übernimmt carver mit Online-Packetscheinen oder beiliegenden Post-Packet Frankierungen(muss halt jeder so ehrlich sein, sich die nicht zu behalten)


----------



## Touby (13. Mai 2013)

Hey Stefan,
Vielen Dank für deine Info!
Diese Option wäre,wenn es zeitlich und organisatorisch gut hinhaut nicht so verkehrt.....

P.S. Super Job gemacht Stefan,ich hab mich so verliebt in das "kleine ICB"


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube da sollte erst mal geklärt werden wo genau der Fehler liegt... 
Umlenkhebel verschieben bringt ja nichts wenn der Dämpfer dann schräg steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. Mai 2013)

so ein dämpfer steht in den meisten rahmen etwas schräg

bei 216er einbaulänge sind 2mm versatz ein nicht sehr großer wert.
und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dämpferaufnahmen exakt zum wippenlager fluchten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2013)

Ist bei den meisten aber so. Hier war ausser dem ganz krummen Fall eigentlich keiner der den Dämpfe rgroß drücken musste, das waren meisten nicht mehr als 0,5mm Versatz zwischen Wippe und Aufnahme am Unterrohr, währen das Sitzrohr 2mm daneben steht...


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Mai 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das oft bei Dämpfer zu Dämpfer unterschiedlich, hängt auch von den Buchsen ab(3 teilige, 2 teilige) ob der Dämpfer genau in der flucht ist oder nicht.
ich halte 2mm hier für absolut unkritisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass dafür der rahmen gerade ist.

wäre für alle die einfachste, leichteste, für carver wirtschaftlichste lösung, unter der prämisse, dass die leute einverstanden sind damit.

gibt immer leute, denen das egal ist, weil sie einfach fahren wollen, und es gibt leute, die sagen sie haben geld ausgegeben für etwas, das sie auch so wie versprochen bekommen wollen.

da kann man ja aber mit unterschiedlichen goodies arbeiten bzw falls jemand das nicht akzeptiert, bei diesem einen austausch des rahmens vornehmen


----------



## vscope (13. Mai 2013)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> ...und noch ein fertiges, freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt
> 
> Grüsse an alle RnC Fahrer, viel Spass mit der Rakete



Sehr schöner Aufbau!
Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Mai 2013)

Danke! Bisher nur auf dem local DH gewesen, aber ich muss sagen, das ICB geht richtig gut ab. Die Strecke ist mit Steinfeldern, Sprüngen, Step downs gespickt und es hat alles super weggesteckt. Es liegt gut in den  Kurven, ist neutral in der Luft und fühlt sich bergab nicht wie ein Enduro an, mehr wie ein mini DH Bike


----------



## tobsinger (13. Mai 2013)

grüsse vom gardasee im auftrag meiner frau: sie kam mit einem breiten grinsen zurück und ist hell auf begeistert von ihrem neuen R'nC!!!

Der Rahmen kam letzten Dienstag und konnte ohne grosse Probleme aufgebaut werden. Passungen der Lager waren alle OK für meine  Qualitätsstandards. Die Wippe ist bei mir auch leicht offset 
x1=3,5mm x2=6mm

ansonsten sieht der raw Rahmen sehr geil aus, wir sind auch direkt paar mal direkt angesprochen worden, von Leuten die das Projekt kannten aber auch andere die nicht wußten um welches bike es sich handelt fanden die optik sehr gut. ich würde euch auch empfehlen mal darüber nachzudenken, Raw in die Serie aufzunehmen. Wollte den Rahmen eigentlich Eloxieren, lass ihn jetzt aber Raw wie sich das gehört.

Bin selber auch noch mal ne runde gefahren in typisch verblocktem  gardasee terrain und muss sagen ich bin auch sehr begeistert! trotz revelation gabel mit 150mm und recht leichtem 650b Pacenti Laufrad, erschien mir die Kiste sehr spurtreu. gut die revelation kommt der lyrik nicht hinterher aber insgesamt erscheint mir das konzept 150mm leichte gabel mit grossem Vorderrad doch sehr gut zu funktionieren. bin jetzt am überlegen, nicht auch das HR mit 650b zu versehen. 
Wundere mich dann doch nach dieser testfahrt warum carver 650b nicht konsequent durchgezogen hat, wo es doch zu Anfang gross angekündigt wurde. Der Trend geht zu  grossen Laufrädern und das nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ansonsten sieht der raw Rahmen sehr geil aus, wir sind auch direkt paar mal direkt angesprochen worden, von Leuten die das Projekt kannten aber auch andere die nicht wußten um welches bike es sich handelt fanden die optik sehr gut.
> .



Das kann ich von meinen 2 Okoausfahrten genau so absolut bestätigen

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie scheine ich hier der einzige zu sein der nicht RAW fahren wird, oder?
Aber RAW ist mir irgendwie zu trendy.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheine ich hier der einzige zu sein der nicht RAW fahren wird, oder?
> Aber RAW ist mir irgendwie zu trendy.



Aber nur in Foren, in der echten Welt sieht man so gut wie keine

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich weiß das ich zu viel hier unterwegs bin.


----------



## Sun_dancer (13. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber nur in Foren, in der echten Welt sieht man so gut wie keine
> 
> G.



Ok, das war wirklich ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl  



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß das ich zu viel hier unterwegs bin.



und... Selbsterkenntnis und so...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß das ich zu viel hier unterwegs bin.



So hat ichs doch garnet gemeint....aber jetzt wo´s du´s erwähnst

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2013)

Besserung? Muahaha.
Naja, bin mal gespannt auf morgen was dabei raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Scili (14. Mai 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ansonsten sieht der raw Rahmen sehr geil aus, wir sind auch direkt paar mal direkt angesprochen worden, von Leuten die das Projekt kannten aber auch andere die nicht wußten um welches bike es sich handelt fanden die optik sehr gut. ich würde euch auch empfehlen mal darüber nachzudenken, Raw in die Serie aufzunehmen. Wollte den Rahmen eigentlich Eloxieren, lass ihn jetzt aber Raw wie sich das gehört.


 


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber RAW ist mir irgendwie zu trendy.


 


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber nur in Foren, in der echten Welt sieht man so gut wie keine
> G.


 


Eines kann ich absolut bestätigen: Das Bike ist bekannt. Selbst n Nachbar von mir hat schon davon gehört.
Das traurige an der Geschichte ist ja, dass selbst wenn einer der Bekannten nach nem neuen Bike ausschau hält, man es zwar empfehlen kann, aber wiederum gleich wieder sagen muss, dass es vergriffen ist.


----------



## mhedder (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> Besonders hervorheben muß ich aber die Vertrideeigenschaften beim langsam Fahren. Kontrolliertes langsames Fahren in engen Kurven und beste Hinterradversetzeigenschaften scheinen angeboren
> ...



Hi Jörg,

sehr stimmiger Aufbau. 
Das hört sich alles genau nach dem an, was ich suche... Ähm... hab ja eh schon bestellt, aber mich würden trotzdem ein paar Dinge interessieren. Kannst Du mir noch ein paar Infos zu deinem Aufbau rüber reichen? 

- Körpergröße?
- Vorbaulänge?
- Lenkwinkel und Federwegeinstellung?
- Dämpfer?

Gruß Marc


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> sehr stimmiger Aufbau.
> Das hört sich alles genau nach dem an, was ich suche... Ähm... hab ja eh schon bestellt, aber mich würden trotzdem ein paar Dinge interessieren. Kannst Du mir noch ein paar Infos zu deinem Aufbau rüber reichen?
> ...




Fahre L bei 192cm Körpergröße.
Vorbau, glaub 45mm oder 50. Schau ich dann später nommal.
Hab mich nun doch, da ich hautsächlich bergab + verblockt damit fahre, für die flache Lenkwinkeleinstellung entschieden, bei 170mm Federweg.
Dämpfer ist gerde so ein RS Kage drin. Ist sau billig, hat eine einfache verstellbare Zug -und Druckstufe....reicht und paßt. Aber evtl. kommt ein anderer rein weil der verbaute einen leichten Funktionsdefekt hat...der beim Fahren aber noch net weiter auffällt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fahre L bei 192cm Körpergröße.
> Vorbau, glaub 45mm oder 50. Schau ich dann später nommal.
> Hab mich nun doch, da ich hautsächlich bergab damit fahre, für die flache Lenkwinkeleinstellung entschieden, bei 170mm Federweg.
> Dämpfer ist gerde so ei RS Kage drin. Ist sau billig, aber evtl. kommt ein anderer rein weil der verbaute einen leichten Funktionsdefekt hat...der beim Fahren aber noch net weiter auffällt.
> ...



L bei 1.92? Hm - ich hab mir XL bei 1.90 bestellt - nach einer Probefahrt mit einer L- und einer XL-Fanes. 
Was hat du denn für ne Schrittlänge, dass das bei dir passt? Mir war die L-Fanes eigentlich zu kompakt bei nem 50er Vorbau.


----------



## tobsinger (14. Mai 2013)

Umwerfer Tretlager Problem:

Beim Aufbau hat sich mir ein Problem aufgetan. 

1.Fährt jemand ein Shimano tretlager? Wenn ja mit dem 2,5mm Ring auf der Antriebsseite? wenn ich den Ring nicht rein mache, schleift bei mir fast die Kurbel (XTR 970) an der der Strebe.

Welchen umwerfer habt ihr moniert? 
ich habe anfänglich einen SLX 10-fach Umwerfer FD-M660-10E 3x10 montiert der funktionert aber gar nicht, weil er zu hoch sitzt. 

jetzt habe ich einen x0 (aus der Not) schaltet, aber nicht gut: aufs grosse blatt will die kette immer drüber fallen, egal wie den 'begrenzer' einstelle.

kettenblätter sind SLX: 24 und 36

danke für eure tips


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> L bei 1.92? Hm - ich hab mir XL bei 1.90 bestellt - nach einer Probefahrt mit einer L- und einer XL-Fanes.
> Was hat du denn für ne Schrittlänge, dass das bei dir passt? Mir war die L-Fanes eigentlich zu kompakt bei nem 50er Vorbau.



Meine genaue Schrittlänge hab ich schon wieder vergessen. Aber hab recht lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper. Drum sollte es bei mir Oberrohrtechnisch auf keinen fall länger sein. Und der extra lange Reach kommt mir da auch super entgegen.
Ansich ist es endlich mal ein Rad genau für solche Menschen hab ich das Gefühl
Edit: Habe meine Post eins drüber leicht geändert 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Umwerfer Tretlager Problem:
> 
> Beim Aufbau hat sich mir ein Problem aufgetan.
> 
> 1.Fährt jemand ein Shimano tretlager? Wenn ja mit dem 2,5mm Ring auf der Antriebsseite? wenn ich den Ring nicht rein mache, schleift bei mir fast die Kurbel (XTR 970) an der der Strebe.



Ich kann dir zumindest soviel sagen das ich auch XTR Fahre, weiß die Bezeichnung aber net von meiner (siehe Bilder) und es bei mir keine Probleme gibt. Den 2,5mm Ring haben ich nätürlich auf der Antriebseite montiert.

G.


----------



## warp4 (14. Mai 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Umwerfer Tretlager Problem:
> 
> Beim Aufbau hat sich mir ein Problem aufgetan.
> 
> ...



Hi,

hatte mir damals die Info abgespeichert:


Umwerfer die passen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1200/a72804/slx-2x10-umwerfer-fd-m675-direct-mount-topswing.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...fd-m785-e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html

oder von Sram (dann den S3 Typ)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27224_X-9-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-2-fach-.html

Vielleicht hilft es Dir...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## osarias (14. Mai 2013)

Rockt immer noch wie sau,... 

Hab jetzt endlich meine Bereifung gefunden. Vorne Baron 2.3 und Hinten Larsen 2.3 das ganze seit kurzem mit Klickies. Jetzt gehts ab!


----------



## Sun_dancer (14. Mai 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Rockt immer noch wie sau,...
> 
> Hab jetzt endlich meine Bereifung gefunden. Vorne Baron 2.3 und Hinten Larsen 2.3 das ganze seit kurzem mit Klickies. Jetzt gehts ab!



hehe... war das mal RAW???


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> ...Vorne Baron 2.3 und Hinten Larsen 2.3 das ganze seit kurzem mit Klickies. Jetzt gehts ab!



Ich fahre momentan auchvorn grob/hinten feiner (HRII 2.4/ Advantage 2.25), mit dem Larsen hätte ich Bedenken bei Schlamm. Was hast du so für Trails?



Sun_dancer schrieb:


> hehe... war das mal RAW???



...mit locker aufgeworfener Schutzschicht...


----------



## tobsinger (14. Mai 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hatte mir damals die Info abgespeichert:
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank,
an den post kann ich mich sogar noch errinnern. nur warum nehm ich dann nicht einen von denen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt nen X7 S3 besorgt, sollte ja wohl genauso gehen wie der X9, oder? 
Naja, hoffentlich brauch ich den nicht allzu lang.


----------



## osarias (14. Mai 2013)

Die nette Lackierung gabs am Samstag aufm Freeride am Geißkopf! 
Der Larsen hat echt gut Grip, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie es bei zähe Matsche mitm zusetzen ist. 
Eigentlich war ich immer Ardent Fahrer aber mitm Baron 2.3 vorne kommt ein 2.4 Ardent hinten einfach zu fett.

Konnte mit dem Setup am Donnerstag, bei guten Wetter, den Geißkopf, mit eigener Kraft 6x bezwingen bevor ich zum Lift gewechselt hab. Da war soviel los das man teilweise zeitgleich oben war.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> ...
> Der Larsen hat echt gut Grip, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie es bei zähe Matsche mitm zusetzen ist.
> Eigentlich war ich immer Ardent Fahrer aber mitm Baron 2.3 vorne kommt ein 2.4 Ardent hinten einfach zu fett...



Optik ist halt auch wichtig...
Der 2.25 Ardent ist für Matsch und Lockeres auf jeden Fall zu fein, aber probier bei Gelegenheit vielleicht echt mal den 2.25 Advantage, der sollte/könnte für dich dann hinten auch super passen - und hat definitiv bessere Matscheigenschaften als der Larsen...


----------



## osarias (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ca. 10 Reifen daheim rumliegen, die muss ich etz erstmal verschleißen!
Wenns zu Matschig wird dann vorne und hinten 2.3 Baron

Ich mach mir bzgl. Larsen wegen Grip weniger sorgen, solls halt hinten rutschen, aber Pannensicherheit ist so ne Sache. Würde die Kombi gerne bei der Mega fahren um vorran zu kommen allerdings wenn man sich den Reifen aufschneidet hat man auch nix gekonnt.


----------



## tobsinger (14. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nen X7 S3 besorgt, sollte ja wohl genauso gehen wie der X9, oder?
> Naja, hoffentlich brauch ich den nicht allzu lang.



also wie gesagt ich fahr gerade den x0 - s3 und der funktioniert nicht so toll mit den slx kettenblättern. ich weiß nicht in wie weit sich die slx blätter (SLX FC-M665 36 Zähne) von denen, die mit der aktuellen kurbel geliefert werden unterscheiden.

ich könnte auch keinen bashring installieren weil der x0 umwerfer gegen den ring stösst. also irgendwas stimmt da nicht. ich bestell jetzt den slx 675 umwerfer, der auch mit den komplett bikes ausgeliefert wird.

 @LB Jörg: ja du fährst auch die 970er xtr kurbel. es ist einfach die schönste kurbel.


----------



## sparkfan (14. Mai 2013)

Weder meine Fahrtechnik noch mein Einsatzbereich und mein Fahrstil rechtfertigen ein ICB. Die hier gezeigten "Raws" sehe jedoch dermassen gut aus , dass ich mir ernsthaft überlege, nächstes Jahr einen Rahmen in Raw zu kaufen und aufzubauen. Sofern es ihn in Raw geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

ich glaube kaum das es nochmal raw's geben wird....
nach den erfahrungen ... ich denke das wird auf komplettbikes konzentrieren


----------



## tobsinger (14. Mai 2013)

raw wird es nicht geben schon aus Gründen der Gewährleistung. Meiner stand ein Tag im Rahmen und ist schon leicht angelaufen. Da wird es zuviele geben, denen das dann nicht so gut gefällt. Wenn überhaupt dann raw+klarlack.

übrigens wen's interessiert:

Rahmengewicht Grösse S 3200gr inkl. x-12 Achse


----------



## sparkfan (14. Mai 2013)

Gemeint war nicht R'nC sondern ein (bereits zusammengebauter) Rahmenset in Raw statt in Farbe.
Wg. anlaufen sehe ich keine Probleme. Das gehört einfach zu einem Raw Rahmen. Genauso wie der entsprechende Hinweis  Andere Hersteller, die Raw im Programm haben, machen es ähnlich.


----------



## tudeski (14. Mai 2013)

@osarias

Hast du deine 2000Hm noch geknackt, bzw kamst du noch zum tracken?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> sehr stimmiger Aufbau.
> Das hört sich alles genau nach dem an, was ich suche... Ähm... hab ja eh schon bestellt, aber mich würden trotzdem ein paar Dinge interessieren. Kannst Du mir noch ein paar Infos zu deinem Aufbau rüber reichen?
> ...



Hab heute beim Fahren mal nachgekuggt. Steht 50mm auf dem Vorbau.


Noch ein Wort zum Wiegetrittverhalten. Habe ja einen Nichtluftdämpfer verbaut und bei 175mm Federweg vorne wippt das ganze am Heck schon recht gummig
Aber wenn ich den Federweg mit U-Turn runterschraube, dann ists wippen im Wiegetritt kein großes Thema mehr.
Unglaublich was ein wenig Lenkwinkelvinkelveräderung ausmacht.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2013)

Meiner war mal RAW. Alte Schei$$e ist die Farbe geil. Aber das Pulver überall raus kratzen ist echt eine fiese Arbeit. Naja, habe ja so gewollt.
Aber sonst hat die Firma Kothe echt gute Arbeit gemacht, super Beschichtung. Und die Eloxteile haben auch dieses Muster wie bei Benzinkanister. Jetzt muss nur noch alles zusammen passen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Wir sind gespannt 

G.


----------



## mhedder (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab heute beim Fahren mal nachgekuggt. Steht 50mm auf dem Vorbau.
> 
> 
> Noch ein Wort zum Wiegetrittverhalten. Habe ja einen Nichtluftdämpfer verbaut und bei 175mm Federweg vorne wippt das ganze am Heck schon recht gummig
> ...



Besten Dank für die Infos 
Was die Vorbaulänge angeht, bin ich noch etwas uentschlossen. Tendiere bei 1,82 und Rahmengröße L aktuell zu ca. 40mm für den ersten Test. Bin mir aktuell fast sicher, das mir die flache Lenkwinkeleinstellung nicht passen wird, aber wir werden ja sehen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie klingen eure Fahrberichte als wäre mein DH-Bike akut verkaufsgefährdet 

Achja, mittlerweile hab ich alles soweit sauber, mal sehen ob ich gleich noch die Lager rein kriege.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Infos
> Was die Vorbaulänge angeht, bin ich noch etwas uentschlossen. Tendiere bei 1,82 und Rahmengröße L aktuell zu ca. 40mm für den ersten Test. Bin mir aktuell fast sicher, das mir die flache Lenkwinkeleinstellung nicht passen wird, aber wir werden ja sehen...
> 
> Gruß Marc



Ist halt eine Sache ob man mehr Tour mit Singletrails in der Ebenen, oder hautsächlich steil rauf und steil oder verblockt bergab fährt. Verdammte Qual der Wahl
Die reine Bergaufeigenschaft sollte bei flachem Lenkwinckel rechnerisch sogar besser sein.



> Irgendwie klingen eure Fahrberichte als wäre mein DH-Bike akut verkaufsgefährdet



Bei mir wirds ziemlich den Dhler erstetzen...aber das tut mein Nucli ja auch schon 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tudeski (14. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingen eure Fahrberichte als wäre mein DH-Bike akut verkaufsgefährdet
> .



Vor allem da du theoretisch mit nem 650B Aufbau ( gibt ja bald offizielle 170/180mm 650B Gabeln) und verfügbaren dicken Reifen noch mal eine ganze Schippe drauflegen kannst..... auch wenn die Geo dann Geschmackssache sein wird


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingen eure Fahrberichte als wäre mein DH-Bike akut verkaufsgefährdet



Mein Yeti 303 RDH ist dafür weggegangen, habe es schon irgendwie geahnt oder gehofft, dass die bergab eigenschaften so gut sind


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2013)

Womit habt ihr die Lager rein gezogen? Mit einer M8 Gewindestange zieh ich die eher schräg rein als alles andere. Das erste Wippenlager, das ich dann im Schraubstock montiert hab, hörte sich an als würde es Späne ziehen. Werd sie nochmal einfrieren, aber ob das wohl viel bringt?
Ob ich die da irgendwann nochmal raus bringe...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ob ich die da irgendwann nochmal raus bringe...



Das war bei jedem Lager wieder neu mein Gedanke. 
Am liebsten würde ich ja meinen Beitrag suchen in dem ich vor einem halben Jahr (+/- 2 Monate ) geschrieben hab, das bei den verwendeten Passungen es möglich sein kann, die Lager garnicht reinzubekommen

Mal etwas ganz anders, ich wollts eigentlich garnimmer erwähnen. Aber irgendwie hatte ich beim Einpressen des Steuersatzes das Gefühl, das das Alu vom Steuerohr recht weich war!!
Und die Einpreßtiefe der Lager ist ja jetzt auch net die Größte!

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2013)

Im Zweifel wahrscheinlich Innenring raus hauen und Aussenring einkerben... Naja dann mach ich morgen wohl am Schraubstock weiter. Während ich für's Festival packe. Oder so


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja dann mach ich morgen wohl am Schraubstock weiter....




War dann auch meine Wahl der Waffen...aber schau auf, die Lager werden immer weiter reingepraßt bis sie anliegen als nur bis zur Oberfläche....heißt sind nicht bündig...usw.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2013)

Da ist mir schon bekannt, dafür ist der Knarrenkasten Waffe meiner Wahl  Für die letzten mm geht dann auch die Gewindestange.


----------



## Sun_dancer (14. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... Werd sie nochmal einfrieren, aber ob das wohl viel bringt?
> ...



Lager einfrieren bringt dir recht wenig (kleinerer Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizient von Stahl plus geringes Temperaturdelta von ~20K).

Besser ist es die Lagersitze mit einem Industriefön (~600°C) zu erwärmen.
Erstens ist der Ausdehnungskoeffizient von Alu größer und zweitens ist das Temperaturdelta ~580K statt ~20K.

Idealerweise die Kombination aus Beidem... Lager einfrieren und Lagersitz erhitzen (dann musst du beim Einpressen aber auch schnell sein  )

Gruß Yves


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Aber obacht, bei 665 Grad fängt Alu zu schmelzen an

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Meine Beschichtung fängt bei ca. 200° das Schmelzen an. Da lassen wir das mit dem Fon lieber 
Somit hilft wohl nur die gute alte wohl dosierte Gewalt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Nächster Knackpunkt:
Wie eng sitzt das linke Ausfallende an der Sitzstrebe? Das rechte passt problemlos da sind umlaufend noch 1-2/10 Luft, trotz Beschichtung. Beim Linken bekomme ich gerade so einen Bolzen durch, andere passt aber nichtmehr durch die Bohrun weil das Ausfallende an der Ecke aufliegt. Ist da Formschluss vorgesehen und der 1/10 der Beschichtung im Weg? 

Anscheinend hatte da bisher ja noch keiner Probleme mit. Kann mir da evtl. jemand ein Detailbild von machen?


----------



## tudeski (15. Mai 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother
Mit einem Detailbild kann ich dir gerade nicht dienen, aber die linke Seite ging bei mir auch deutlich schwerer rein als die rechte. 
Kann also schon sein das durch den Pulverauftrag es jetzt eng wird.
Ansonsten zu deinen Fragen bezüglich den Lagern, Gefrierschrank, normaler Fön und eine Gewindestange mit einer Beilagscheibe die genau die Lagergröße abdeckt. 
Trotz Fett und Gewalt ( mir hats am Schluss die Mutter an der Gewindestange entlang gezogen, anstatt das Lager in den Sitz  ) gingen die letzten mm nur mit ner Nuss und nem Hammer rein. 
Bin echt gespannt wie man die wieder rausbekommen soll, vorallem weil das für den Winter im Rahmen einer Farbänderung eh geplant ist....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Drauf geht das Ausfallende, die beiden parallelen Flächen über die es aufgeschoben wird habe ich abkleben lassen, die sind nach wie vor blank. Da würde mit Pulver nix mehr gehen. 
Bei mir liegt es aber schon so früh an der Ausfräsung an dass die Bohrungen nicht fluchten und ich den Bolzen nicht rein kriege. Rechts gehts,  links nicht. Und zwar sowohl mit 26" als auch mit 650B.


----------



## tudeski (15. Mai 2013)

Ok, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Aber es passt trotzdem zu meinen Erfahrungen. Bei mir ging eben das linke Ausfallende sehr streng rein und auch nur mit viel Kraft und mehreren Versuchen, soweit nach hinten das die Öffnungen gefluchtet sind. Wie gross ist bei dir der Versatz?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

tudeski schrieb:


> Ok, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Aber es passt trotzdem zu meinen Erfahrungen. Bei mir ging eben das linke Ausfallende sehr streng rein und auch nur mit viel Kraft und mehreren Versuchen, soweit nach hinten das die Öffnungen gefluchtet sind. Wie gross ist bei dir der Versatz?



So grob 2/10 diagonal nach oben. Wenn es bir dir schon so eng war, werd ich wohl heute Abend da auchnoch das Pulver entfernen, dann scheint da tatsächlich eine sehr knappe Toleranz zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das eines der Enden schwerer ging als das andere, also hat es wohl gut gepasst.

Zum Einpressen der Lager: habt ihr die Lagersitze vorher etwas ausgerieben? Ich bin an alle erst mit etwas Wasserschleifpapier herangegangen, weil die sich sehr rau anfühlten und auch bei einigen etwas getrocknete Kühlflüssigkeit drin war. danach waren sie glatt und blank. Die Lager hatte ich zwar vorher im Eisfach, leicht gingen sie aber nicht rein. Ich habe sie mit so einem Minischraubstock von meiner Standbohrmaschine plus passender Nuss reinbekommen, wobei ich aber mit einer Wasserpumpenzange hebeln musste...


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. Mai 2013)

So... hier mal ein kleines Goodie, welches ich gerade in Arbeit habe 
Die reine Wippe am ICB wiegt aktuell ca. 300g.
Lasse gerade Teile anfertigen, welche dann im Selbstversuch auf Stabilität getestet werden. 
In aktueller Ausführung würde dann eine Wippe ~170g wiegen.

Varianten für andere Federwege und/oder Geometrien wären dann problemlos möglich.

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots...





Gruß Yves


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

Hi Yves,

schöner Entwurf... das ist Leichtbau 
Was nicht schaden könnte: Du solltest Die Verbindungsbrücke eventuell etwas fetter machen, sonst kostet das ordentlich Steifigkeit.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Du solltest Die Verbindungsbrücke eventuell etwas fetter machen, sonst kostet das ordentlich Steifigkeit.



Das ist sicher bewusst um den möglichen Versatz bei der Dämpferaufnahme aus zu gleichen 

Das man da gewicht sparen kann ist sicher... aber die 130g sind glaube ich falsch gespart. Das Teil wird sich um die Hochachse schön tordieren. 

Ist bei mehrteiligen halt leider oft so. 

Man könnte aber die 150mm Einstellungen wegfeilen das bringt auch paar g 

P.s. deine schrauben wiegen nichts?


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Yves,
> 
> schöner Entwurf... das ist Leichtbau
> Was nicht schaden könnte: Du solltest Die Verbindungsbrücke eventuell etwas fetter machen, sonst kostet das ordentlich Steifigkeit.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

danke für das Lob... kann ich aber auch zurückgeben 

Den Einwand der Steifigkeit hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm.
Allerdings sehe ich das unkritisch aufgrund folgender Überlegung:
- Dämpferseite: ist durch Bolzen in Dämpferaufnahme stabilisiert
- Druck-/Sitzstrebenseite: beide Streben (rechts/links) sind recht stabil verbunden (kurz hinter der Wippenbefestigung) und dadurch in sich selbst auch schon stabilisiert (gut konstruiert )
- Wippenaufnahme Unterrohr: massive Aufnahme mit Lagerpunkten (eigenstabil)

Demzufolge muss die Wippe eigentlich kaum Eigenstabilität mitbringen. Theoretisch könnte man sogar den Verbindungsbolzen weglassen.
Ich habe ihn (den Verbindungsbolzen) zur Sicherheit trotzdem mit Zapfen in den Seitenteilen versenkt/geführt (H7/g6), um Verwindungssteifigkeit zu erhöhen. Werde das aber mal testweise komplett weglassen 

Siehst du das kritischer?





Evtl. probier ich auch mal eine Gleitlagervariante


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher bewusst um den möglichen Versatz bei der Dämpferaufnahme aus zu gleichen
> 
> Das man da gewicht sparen kann ist sicher... aber die 130g sind glaube ich falsch gespart. Das Teil wird sich um die Hochachse schön tordieren.
> 
> ...



Die Schrauben, Scheiben und Lager waren bei den 300g der Original-Wippe auch nicht dabei.

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Die Schrauben, Scheiben und Lager waren bei den 300g der Original-Wippe auch nicht dabei.
> 
> Gruß Yves



ja aber der orginale braucht keine 2 dicke Schrauben um zusammen zu halten. die sind bei dir extra... und wiegen sicher auch paar gramm...


Trotzdem - was steifigkeit angeht spielt der originale in einer anderen liga. 

die strebe die nach oben geht (zwischen dämpfer und druckstrebe) wird sicher länger...

Ist halt fertigungsorientiert.

Ich habe auch schon eine alternative versucht. Wurde aber nicht viel leichter. (würde für mich auf 150mm verzichten).


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. Mai 2013)

Noch ergänzend...

Die höchste Beanspruchung der Wippe liegt meiner Meinung nach in den Schubspannungen zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Sitz-/Druckstrebe.


----------



## messias (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja aber der orginale braucht keine 2 dicke Schrauben um zusammen zu halten. die sind bei dir extra... und wiegen sicher auch paar gramm...
> ah denkfehler das sind bei dir Dämpferschrauben...



Wieso Dämpferschrauben? Was fehlt sind doch die beiden Schrauben, die den Verbindungsbolzen fixieren.


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja aber der orginale braucht keine 2 dicke Schrauben um zusammen zu halten. die sind bei dir extra... und wiegen sicher auch paar gramm...
> ah denkfehler das sind bei dir Dämpferschrauben...
> 
> ok passt.
> ...



Jo.. da ist ja auch viel Spass an der Sache und Eigeninteresse dabei 
Sollte das ein Schuss in den Ofen werden... Wieder was gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

mein einwand war doch richtig... was ist mit den beiden Schrauben die die Teile zusammen halten.

Ich würd mal ne FEM machen. Nicht wegen absoluten werten sondern um mal zu sehen wos hackt. 
also einmal nur 2D von der seite mit Kraft von dämpfer und druckstrebe. Lager am unterrohr fest. und das für max aus / eingefedert.

und dann was das teil macht wenn mal querbelastung drauf kommt.

Wie gesagt - doch recht viel Aufwand für 100g, bei deutlich weniger Steifigkeit. Und ich wäre nicht überzeugt das der hält.

Mein Tipp wäre bruch zwischen der verbindungs achse und dem oberen Teil.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

So, Problem Ausfallende gelÃ¶st. Ich habe dabei auch den Grund gefunden warum die 26â Ausfallenden so schwer drauf gehen. Die Radien an der "Haiflosse", auf die das Ausfallende drauf geschoben wird, sind zu klein. Die passen da einfach nicht rein. Wenn man da minimal was weg feilt fluppt das Ausfallende so drauf.
Der Rest war Ã¼berflÃ¼ssiges Pulver. Ganz perfekt geht der Bolzen noch nicht rein, aber ich hoffe mal dass sich Rest ein arbeitet.
Jetzt gehts den Lagern an den Kragen.

   @Stefan.Stark:
Solltet ihr nÃ¤chstes Jahr auf die Idee kommen pulverbeschichtete Modelle zu bauen musst du da auf jeden Fall nochmal ein paar zehntel zugeben. Sonst reiÃt dir die Nacharbeit den Kopf ab 

Notiz an mich:

Man sollte das richtige Ausfallende mitnehmen bevor man anfÃ¤ngt Pulver weg zu schleifen


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte es ja erst zeigen, wenn es komplett fertig ist, aber das dauert dann doch noch eine Weile und gestern hatten wir ein kleines Shooting für unseren IG Flyer, wo das ICB modeln durfte... 





Es kommen noch folgende Änderungen: Sattel, Reverb Stealth, XX1 Kurbel, eventuell andere Griffe.
Lyrik wird, wenn alles klappt, morgen auf 170mm coil U-Turn umgebaut. MoCo/MiCo bei Bedarf.

 @Lord Helmchen
Ich hatte heute überraschend Zeit, weil meine Systemfestplatte am Arbeitsrechner streikte und ich das System aus einem BackUp zurückspielen musste - die zwei Stunden habe ich genutzt, um den Roco spontan mal zu öffnen. Du hattest Recht, es war viel zu wenig Öl drin und reichlich Luft, wo sie nicht sein sollte. Ich habe ihn neu befüllt und er läuft jetzt schon ganz anders. Am WE bekomme ich einen Alternativ-Dämpfer und dann muss ich sehen, welcher der Glückliche wird...
Wenn ich den Roco behalte, müsste er fürs ICB aber noch irgendwie gepimpt werden, er ist zu progressiv. Geht da was?
Heute mit halbwegs brauchbarem Dämpfer und endlich wieder funktionierender H-Bremse hat mir die Karre gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt. Das ICB ist tatsächlich gleichzeitig laufruhig und verspielt, das passt einfach.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Puh, endlich alles dran und es passt soweit alles zusammen. Wippe hat die "Standardabweichung" von 2mm, Hinterbau ging soweit Problemlos zusammen, musste die Kettenstreben 1-2mm zusammendrücken und der Dämpfer hatte ca 1mm Versatz.
Die Ausfallenden haben mich reichlich Zeit gekostet incl. fatalen Fehler beim Lack entfernen. Mal sehen wie ich das hin pfusche...

Sollten nicht eigentlich 4-Fach Zugklemmen mitgeliefert werden Ich hab nur 3er
Mit Umwerfer und Reverb Stealth fehlt da irgendwie was...

Fotos gibt es morgen, bei Tageslicht kommt die Farbe besser.


----------



## Sun_dancer (16. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> .....
> Fotos gibt es morgen, bei Tageslicht kommt die Farbe besser.



Da bin ich echt mal gespannt 
Das erste farbige ICB


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

Meine Wippe ging übrigens mit den roten Scheiben saugend drauf. Allerdings hab ich da auch die Beschichtung nicht entfernt.
Im Horstlink das gleiche, da brauchte ich eine Passscheibe. Mal sehen ob sich da noch was setzt.


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2013)

ganz schöne große fertigungstoleranzen, wenn ich das alles so höre. beim einen passts beim anderen nicht. das wundert mich ja schon ein bischen. ist das die norm?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

So Leute, Sonnebrille dabei? Der Bildsensor meiner Uralt-Kamera fands heute bei Sonne jeden falls schon heftig. 




Hier mal die Bilder die am ehesten was geworden sind.

Heute früh am Zaun:





Eben im Wohnzimmer mit Aufhellblitz:





Wippenversatz, allerdings etwas schräg fotografiert, ist real etwas harmloser, sieht auf dem Foto irgendwie tordiert aus, ist aber eigentlich nicht. Ist echt schwer das realitätsnah zu fotografieren.






Und nochmal ein Detail wie gut die Beschichtung ist, bei meinem letzten Rahmen (Poison) war in den Ecken der Dämpferaufnahme nix angekommen. Die Krümel sind nur Schleifstaub.





Die Farbe ist Schwefelgelb RAL1016. Sieht zwar etwas nach Tyee aus, ist aber nicht Neon, das grelle kommt eher von einem ordentlichen Weißstich.

Jetzt fehlen noch die Decals von Hasifisch für mehr Kontrast. Nen Namen hat das Ding auch schon weg, Bumblebee 

Achja, die Sattelstütze ist nur eine Montage Hilfe


----------



## muddiver (16. Mai 2013)

Sehr schicke Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

Postmodern 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Postmodern
> 
> G.



Er hat ein wenig wirken müssen


----------



## warp4 (16. Mai 2013)

Also mir gefällt´s ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2013)

Passendes Bike Trikot dazu:







FC Bayern gewinnt trotzdem....


----------



## Hardraider (16. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> FC Bayern gewinnt trotzdem....



Das stellt ja wohl auch niemand in Frage, oder traut sich das jemand?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich was mit Fußball am Hut hätte waren die Anbauteile wohl eher Blau geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn ich was mit Fußball am Hut hätte waren die Anbauteile wohl eher Blau geworden




ja zur Not darf man auch 60er Fan sein


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

Häh? Hast dich wohl um 35 Jahre vertan


----------



## Hardraider (16. Mai 2013)

War wohl ein Bayern Insider


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

Jein, guck mal links wo ich wohne.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

Hmmh...1. FC Braunschweig...noch nie gehört 

G.


----------



## vscope (16. Mai 2013)

fesch!


----------



## mw.dd (16. Mai 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Das stellt ja wohl auch niemand in Frage, oder traut sich das jemand?



Hier!



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn ich was mit Fußball am Hut hätte waren die Anbauteile wohl eher Blau geworden



Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, wer gewinnt - Hauptsache Bayern verliert!


----------



## nino85 (16. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> So Leute, Sonnebrille dabei? Der Bildsensor meiner Uralt-Kamera fands heute bei Sonne jeden falls schon heftig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht cool aus - Geplante Farbe der Anbauteile wird schwarz, oder?

Ist das L oder XL?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

Ist XL. Schwarze Lyrik, schwarze Räder, Reverb Stealth, schwarze Decals mit weißer Schrift, weiße Bremse, schwarzes Cockpit und wahrscheinlich ein Espacio Libre, sofern mein Hintern damit klar kommt. 
Kurbel erstmal SLX mit Blackspire Twinty, Antrieb erstmal 2x9 mit SLX kurz.


----------



## CasiBergamont (17. Mai 2013)

Hey Nervenklau,
Du willst polieren und dann eloxieren ? In welcher Farbe denn ?
Habe die gleiche Idee .... bin aber noch unschlüssig. Ich muss das sehen bitte danach ?
Wo lässt du das machen ?

Danke,
Casi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hier!
> Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, wer gewinnt - Hauptsache Bayern verliert!



Dann hoffe ich aber auch das Dresden absteigt .


zum Topic.

Poliert und eloxiert möchte ich sehen. Sicher geil. aber wenn man selber poliert halt ne Menge arbeit.

Da ist strahlen und matt eloxieren einfacher.


----------



## Scili (17. Mai 2013)

@Merlin7: Haha... ich habe auch schon das passende Bikepark- Vollkörperschutz- Outfit in Petto:






Ach ja: Dortmund FTW
  @Lt.AnimalMother Gruselig  Aber wem`s gefällt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön. Es polarisiert. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Scili (17. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Es polarisiert. Mission accomplished.


 

Aber bei Deinen zukünftigen Touren sollte eine Pulle Insektenspray ab jetzt nicht mehr fehlen. Mein ich ernst. Die Fiecher sind ja so schon lästig.
Falls Bremsen ebenso auf dieses Lemon- Gelb stehen dann gute Nacht.


----------



## nino85 (17. Mai 2013)

Scili schrieb:


> Aber bei Deinen zukünftigen Touren sollte eine Pulle Insektenspray ab jetzt nicht mehr fehlen. Mein ich ernst. Die Fiecher sind ja so schon lästig.
> Falls Bremsen ebenso auf dieses Lemon- Gelb stehen dann gute Nacht.



Gelb ist übel, was das geflügelte Zeugs angeht - habe ein gelbes Trikot... das hängt meistens im Schrank, weil du die ganze Zeit voll bist  

Bremsen im Speziellen gehen aber afaik nach Schweißgeruch - da bist also so oder so angeschmiert.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2013)

Einfach nicht schwitzen - wo ist das Problem...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2013)

Ok, dann muss ich wohl noch nen Autan-Halter anbauen  
Wir werden es sehen. Ich hab mir nem Gelben Trikot noch keinen Ärger gehabt. Viel wichtiger:Alle nie am Rapsfeld abstellen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2013)

@Hasifisch:
Wie sieht es mit Aufklebern aus? Hab ich die bis Dienstag? Ich hol sie auch in WR ab.


----------



## nino85 (17. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Einfach nicht schwitzen - wo ist das Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Hasifisch:
> Wie sieht es mit Aufklebern aus? Hab ich die bis Dienstag? Ich hol sie auch in WR ab.



Kann ich dir heute Nachmittag mehr zu sagen...ich fürchte fast nein... 
Eigentlich ist heut letzter avisierter Liefertermin des angegebenen Zeitfensters, ich muss mal schauen, wenn gegen 15:00 Uhr die Lieferanten durch sind.


----------



## tobsinger (17. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus - Geplante Farbe der Anbauteile wird schwarz, oder?
> 
> Ist das L oder XL?



RAL Schwefelgelb! ist mein FIXIE auch sieht geil aus. aber die ganze arbeit umsonst weil die wippe ist ja ganz schön aussermittig.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Mai 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> RAL Schwefelgelb! ist mein FIXIE auch sieht geil aus. aber die ganze arbeit umsonst weil die wippe ist ja ganz schön aussermittig.



Er hat doch geschrieben, dass alles in Ordnung ist und das Foto etwas täuscht...!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2013)

Nö. Das Foto ist Mist. gemessen sind es die üblichen 2mm, kann ich mit leben.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nö. Das Foto ist Mist. gemessen sind es die üblichen 2mm, kann ich mit leben.



Ja schau mal auf mein Foto im Fotoalbum, da war die gleiche Diskussion unterm Bild. Auf Fotos schauts einfach erschreckend aus, aber in echt uninteressanter Popel.

G.


----------



## Sun_dancer (17. Mai 2013)

So... mal aktuellen Zwischenstatus zum Wippen-Fräsporno 

Teile sind angefertigt. Bilder vom Wiegen sind in meiner Galerie.
Ihr hattet natürlich Recht, dass die zwei Schrauben des Verbindungsbolzens bei der Gewichtskalkulation gefehlt haben.
Die zwei Schrauben selbst wiegen 16g.
In Summe bin ich jetzt bei einem Gesamtgewicht der reinen Wippe (ohne Lager) von 185g.

Die Lager für die Fräswippe sind noch nicht da. Sobald die bei mir sind, werde ich alles am Bike verbauen und Testen 

Grundsätzlich macht sie aber einen weniger instabilen Eindruck als befürchtet. Alles andere wird sich im "Praxistest" zeigen. 

Achso... noch zur Info. Aktuelle Dimension der Wippe entspricht den Original-Umlenkpunkten bei 170mm und steilem Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (18. Mai 2013)

also wer es loswerden will - immer her damit!

ich tausche gerne gegen meinen dartmoor wish!


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> So... mal aktuellen Zwischenstatus zum Wippen-Fräsporno ...



Ich finde die Wippe - positiv interessant... 
Optisch filigraner als das Original ist nicht schlecht, aber mir ist die Form zusehr auf "gerade Optik" ausgelegt, sie folgt nicht wirklich den Kraftverläufen oder der Rahmengeometrie, wenn du weißt, was ich meine.
Mit was für Kosten müsste ich rechnen, wenn du mir nach Entwurf eine Wippe im CAD mit den richtigen Maßen versiehst und fräst/fräsen lässt?


----------



## Sun_dancer (18. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich finde die Wippe - positiv interessant...
> Optisch filigraner als das Original ist nicht schlecht, aber mir ist die Form zusehr auf "gerade Optik" ausgelegt, sie folgt nicht wirklich den Kraftverläufen oder der Rahmengeometrie, wenn du weißt, was ich meine.
> Mit was für Kosten müsste ich rechnen, wenn du mir nach Entwurf eine Wippe im CAD mit den richtigen Maßen versiehst und fräst/fräsen lässt?



Zu den Kosten kann ich noch nichts sagen. Zumal durchaus noch Änderungen einfliessen können (bzgl. Geometrie, Design, Wandstärke, Herstellbarkeit).
Erst wenn Ergebnisse vom Testen (und daraus folgende Änderungen) vorliegen werden die Teile noch ein wenig "kostenoptimiert" 
Die Prototypen kosten mich selbst nur die Arbeitszeit. 

Gruß Yves


----------



## tobsinger (18. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben, dass alles in Ordnung ist und das Foto etwas täuscht...!



OMG sorry dass ich das übersehen habe...!


----------



## messias (20. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein etwas tourenlastigerer Aufbau:



Mangels Zeit gibts leider noch keinen Fahrbericht, aber nächste WE steht eine größere Tour an.

Einige Teile sind noch Restbestände und werden bei Gelegenheit getauscht:
- Hinterreifen
- Sattelstütze
- Vorbau

Bremsleitungen werden auch noch kürzer. Bin gespannt, ob das Shadow-Schaltwerk allein die Kette halten kann, sonst kommt noch eine C-Guide dran.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Vorbau und Reifen auf Stand sind, top Rad optisch und funktional
Hast du etwa eine 1.5Gabel verbaut?

G.


----------



## messias (20. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du etwa eine 1.5Gabel verbaut?


Gut gesehen. Gott sei dank gibt es da nen passenden Steuersatz. Meine alte Lyrik U-turn wollte ich nicht hergeben.


----------



## warp4 (21. Mai 2013)

@messias: mit den geplanten Änderungen ein sehr schöner Aufbau 

@all : da das ICB mein erster Komplettaufbau ist, habe ich da mal eine Verständnisfrage. Nicht direkt schlagen..... 

Horstlink: müssen  alle 4 beiliegenden Passscheiben verbaut werden ? Also jeweils eine rechts und links der Buchse.
Müsste dann die rechte Strebe etwas aufbiegen, sonst passen nicht beide dazwischen...

Verschraubung Sitzstrebe / Wippe:
Hier liegen 2 Passscheiben bei. Muss jeweils eine rechts und links montiert werden ?
Würde rechts gar keine benötigen, links passen dafür Beide rein... 

Danke für Eure Hilfe !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> @messias: mit den geplanten Änderungen ein sehr schöner Aufbau
> 
> @all : da das ICB mein erster Komplettaufbau ist, habe ich da mal eine Verständnisfrage. Nicht direkt schlagen.....
> 
> ...




Es hat sich herauskristalliesiert das oft zu den beiben, eine links und eine rechts innen, die auf jedenfall ran müssen, oft noch weitere benötigt werden, die auch außen montiert werden können, weil sonst die Bolzenschraube zu lang ist.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hat jeweils eine gereicht. Die soll doch nur das axiale Spiel auf der Welle ausgleichen. Der Bolzen muss ja noch in der Gabel des Ausfallendes klemmen und das Lager auf der Welle drehen können. Ich behalte die restlichen scheiben in Reserve falls 	sich da noch was im Pulver setzt. Vielleicht hätte ich da auch alles entfernen sollen, ab das kann ich ja immernoch machen.

Ist bei euch auch ein ca 2mm breiter Spalt zwischen den Lagerhälften des IGUS-Lagers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Ist bei euch auch ein ca 2mm breiter Spalt zwischen den Lagerhälften des IGUS-Lagers?



Spalt ja, ob 2mm kann ich nicht sagen.
Und frag noch nicht wegen der Decals, kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn die Post durch ist... 
Ansonsten hat bei mir mit den Scheiben alles wie in der Fotostrecke gepasst, musste auch nur leicht an der einen Strebe aufweiten.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei mir hat jeweils eine gereicht. Die soll doch nur das axiale Spiel auf der Welle ausgleichen. Der Bolzen muss ja noch in der Gabel des Ausfallendes klemmen und das Lager auf der Welle drehen können. Ich behalte die restlichen scheiben in Reserve falls 	sich da noch was im Pulver setzt. Vielleicht hätte ich da auch alles entfernen sollen, ab das kann ich ja immernoch machen.
> 
> Ist bei euch auch ein ca 2mm breiter Spalt zwischen den Lagerhälften des IGUS-Lagers?



Hast du den inneren Abstand mal gemessen? Die Messingolzen sollte ja doch recht maßhaltig von der Länge her sein. und wenn diese reinpassen, dann sollten auch 2 Scheiben rein müssen. Oder dein Ausfallende wären unterschiedlich dick...oder die Aussparrung wäre unterschiedlich, was ansich eigentlich fertigungstechnisch unwarscheinlich ist.
Bei mir war eine Seite leicht verbogen, drum dachte ich erst auch das da niemals 2 Scheiben reingehen.
Aber wie gesagt, die länge vom Messingbolzen sollte ja etwas größer sein als das Ausfallende mit den Gleitlagern plu die beiden Scheiben.

Oooooder ich hab das jetzt alles in falscher Erinnerung

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2013)

PS: Meine mit Ausfallende natürlich die Druckstrebe am hinteren Ende

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2013)

Da ich ja wusste dass bei einigen teilweise nichtmal die Passscheiben ausgereicht haben um die Wellenlänge auszugleichen habe ich das Pulver unter den IGUS-Lagern drauf gelassen. So habe noch einige Zehntel gewonnen 

 @Hasifisch :
Noch bin ich eh nicht zu Hause. Schreib einfach ne PN  wenn sie da sind, würde dann gegen Abend rum kommen.  Muss erstmal auspacken, duschen und ne Runde pennen wenn ich zu Hause abgeladen wurde.


----------



## Ghargh (21. Mai 2013)

So Jungs,

eigentlich sollte hier ein Fahrbericht mit Fotos etc. kommen. Eine kurze Ausfahrt habe ich mit Standard-Setup geschafft. Das lief alles super und ich habe mich auf die feinjustierung und weitere Bastelarbeiten gefreut...

Nun der Supergau: Habe mir am Wochenende die Achillessehne abgerissen und werde dieser Jahr wahrscheinlich Mountainbiken nicht wirklich ausführen können. Hängt alles von dem Heilungsprozess ab. ICH KÖNNT KOTZEN!!! War nicht beim Radfahren, sondern bei einem Fußballturnier ohne Fremdeinwirkung. Flanke geschossen und dann hat es im Standbein geknallt. Dann ging auch gleich nichts mehr...


Ich werde hier weiter fleißig mitlesen und Fotos kommen sobald ich mein Rad wieder daheim habe. Musste es leider bei einem Freund stehen lassen, den ich besucht hatte zum Radfahren und Pfingsten verbringen. 

Euch allen ganz viel Spass und bleibt Heile!!!!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2013)

Schöner Mist! Das ist echt übel. Kumpel laboriert damit seit Januar rum.
Fussball 	ist halt eine viel zu gefährliche Sportart 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

Oh shit!!!
Wünsche einen guten Heilungsverlauf!
Das ICB wird auch nächste Saison noch gehen wie Schmidts Katze...


----------



## jester81 (21. Mai 2013)

Oh man das tut mir leid. Ich hatte das auch mal. Ich habe 1 1/2 Jahre damit rum laboriert, bis alles wieder richtig funktioniert hat. Gute Besserung also.


----------



## warp4 (21. Mai 2013)

@Ghargh: Sch.... ! Auch von mir Gute Besserung !

@all: Danke für die Infos. Werde dann mal alle Passscheiben schön ordentlich rechts und links verbauen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (22. Mai 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Sag mal, gibts schon was neues zum Thema Wippe/Sitzrohr?
Müsste doch schon vermessen sein?
Oder hab ich das überlesen???


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2013)

Hi vx,

habe gestern Abend Infos bekommen. Das Wippenlager (die eingeschweißte Welle) sitzt ca 1,5mm aus der Mitte und die Dämpferaufnahme 1mm.

Aus Taiwan habe ich die Rückmeldung bekommen, das 1mm Unterschied beim Abstand Wippe-Sitzrohr zu realisieren sind (das wären +/-0,5mm Versatz). Was wohl völlig missverstanden wurde ist die Tatsache, dass die Einzelteile direkt zum Kunden gehen und die R'nC NICHT als Komplettrahmen noch mal gerichtet werden.

Die Rahmenkits & Komplettbikes werden also in Taiwan bei Bedarf gerichtet oder aussortiert.

Das größte Problem ist derzeit der Austausch. Die hätten gerne die Rahmen zur Kontrolle bevor sie uns Ersatz schicken (ist ja auch der gängige Weg). In unserem Fall will ich das aber vermeiden... der Hans und ich müssen uns da noch mal ne Strategie einfallen lassen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## vx2200 (22. Mai 2013)

@Stefan.Stark
Super, danke für die Info!
Hat das denn nun funktionell irgendwelche Nachteile oder ist es nur ein 
kosmetisches Problem?

Michael


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn die den Rahmen erst nach TW geschickt haben wollen bevor die einen neuen Rausrücken -> only from my cold dead Hands
Oder im Winter. Aber sicher nicht jetzt, mitten in der Saison!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi vx,
> 
> habe gestern Abend Infos bekommen. Das Wippenlager (die eingeschweißte Welle) sitzt ca 1,5mm aus der Mitte und die Dämpferaufnahme 1mm.
> 
> ...



Also doch nicht perfekt gerichtet und nur durch Zufall gerade? 
Das musst du mir jetzt nochmal erklären. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2013)

@vx: solange sich die Teile mit minimalem Versatz montieren lassen und leichtgängig sind ist es ein kosmetisches Problem... soll aber trotzdem nicht sein.
 @Lt.: Keine Sorge, wir wollen euch eure neuen Babies nicht abnehmen  Hans und ich werden morgen noch mal über Lösungen nachdenken.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Also doch nicht perfekt gerichtet und nur durch Zufall gerade?
> Das musst du mir jetzt nochmal erklären.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Die Rahmen werden in Taiwan nach dem Aufbau noch mal kontrolliert und bei Bedarf gerichtet. Finde das auch nicht superdufte, ist aber gängige Vorgehensweise.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Festerfeast (22. Mai 2013)

Meine Wippe ist gerade beim Eloxierer. Hoffentlich passt sie...wenn nicht...oh man


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Rahmen werden in Taiwan nach dem Aufbau noch mal kontrolliert und bei Bedarf gerichtet. Finde das auch nicht superdufte, ist aber gängige Vorgehensweise.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan




Also deren Vorgehensweise analog wie ichs kenne, erst Baugruppen richten, dann Komplettrahmen richten.

Letzterer Schritt entfiel bei den RnCs aus dem Grund weil die irrigerweise meinten ihr macht das in D-Land? 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Sun_dancer (22. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi vx,
> 
> habe gestern Abend Infos bekommen. Das Wippenlager (die eingeschweißte Welle) sitzt ca 1,5mm aus der Mitte und die Dämpferaufnahme 1mm.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

kann ich bestätigen (leider auch erst seit heute).
Habe eben die gefräste Wippe eingebaut und vorher mal die Wippenaufnahme im Unterrohr genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
Bei mir auch ~1,1 mm - 1,3 mm Versatz (lässt sich zu dem hydrogeformten Unterrohr schlecht messen).
Wirkt sich bei mir aber am Ende nicht so dramatisch aus (weder mit Original- noch mit Fräswippe).

Gruß Yves


----------



## Sun_dancer (22. Mai 2013)

So... jetzt gibts auch Bilder 

Nachdem heute die Lager für die Selbstbauwippe gekommen sind, musste ich die Wippe natürlich gleich einbauen.

Funktion und Passform sind bestens. Federweg und Geometrie sind auch unverändert (zu 170mm / steiler Lenkwinkel).

Ich war noch nicht aufm Trail. Hab nur versucht auf der Straße das Bike beim Rollen/Fahren so schräg wie möglich zu stellen (nach links / rechts) und mit Eigengewicht (immerhin über 90kg ) so stark wie möglich zu wippen/drücken/einzufedern. Dabei hatte ich schon Angst, dass mir meine Laufräder abknicken, aber die Wippe hat sich seitlich überhaupt nicht verzogen oder bewegt.
Auch im Stand kann man mit Hand nichts "verdrücken".
Insofern bestätigt sich mal die Theorie der Steifigkeit durch die Verbauung. (siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10595565&postcount=397 )

Mir selbst gefällt das Design schon mal etwas besser als die Originale, aber richtig reisst mich die Fräswippe noch nicht vom Hocker.
Deswegen bin ich für Designvorschläge offen (Machbarkeit und kostengünstige Fertigung sollten aber nicht aus den Augen verloren werden)
Und hier die versprochenen Bilder...









Gruß Yves


----------



## Scili (22. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> So... jetzt gibts auch Bilder
> 
> Nachdem heute die Lager für die Selbstbauwippe gekommen sind, musste ich die Wippe natürlich gleich einbauen.
> 
> ...


 Top.
Eventuell wären rundlichere Kanten passender zum gesamten Erscheinungsbild mit Rahmen.


----------



## Fury (22. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Mir selbst gefällt das Design schon mal etwas besser als die Originale, aber richtig reisst mich die Fräswippe noch nicht vom Hocker.
> Deswegen bin ich für Designvorschläge offen (Machbarkeit und kostengünstige Fertigung sollten aber nicht aus den Augen verloren werden)



Wenn Du die Drehpunkte gerade verbindest (also quasi vom T-Design zum V-Design) kannst Du die Form im Prinzip so lassen und Du hast eine gefälligere, weil fließendere Form. Den Mehrbedarf an Material kompensierst Du ein wenig mit Ausfräsungen - müssen ja keine Durchbrüche sein.

Und ja, wie Scili schon schreibt, Kanten evtl. leicht gefast, evtl. im oberen Teil ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2013)

Auf Basis der Sun dancer Wippe hier eine Skizze in organischer und dem Rahmen angepasster Form. Die Strebe in Fahrtrichtung vorn läuft dabei parallel zum Sitzrohr. Der Bolzen sitzt ein wenig tiefer, Unterteil wäre gleich. Kraftfluss und -aufnahme dürften durch die Form - vor allem das Dreieck - besser sein.


----------



## Scili (22. Mai 2013)

Gefällt, @Hasi!


----------



## f4lkon (22. Mai 2013)

Sieht wirklich deutlich besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2013)

@Sun_dancer wie bist du das angegangen?
hast du die punkte der Lager aus dem 3d PDF genommen?

hätte ja lust auch was zu CADen  
Verstellung werde ich wohl auch nicht brauchen. Werde sicher fast immer 170 steil fahren.


----------



## Sun_dancer (22. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Sun_dancer wie bist du das angegangen?
> hast du die punkte der Lager aus dem 3d PDF genommen?
> 
> hätte ja lust auch was zu CADen
> Verstellung werde ich wohl auch nicht brauchen. Werde sicher fast immer 170 steil fahren.



Hab die Punkte an der originalen Wippe gemessen und kopiert.
 @Hasifisch: ein guter Designvorschlag. Gefällt mir


----------



## Micha-L (22. Mai 2013)

Top. Genauso muss das. 

Diese Custom-Wippe trift glaube ich die Grundintention hinter dem ganzen Projekt. Nächstes Jahr mag sie vielleicht (in ihrer finalen Form) sogar Bestandteil des Serienbikes sein.

Hat was von Open Source. Finde ich gut. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## nino85 (22. Mai 2013)

@Hasifisch: Sieht toll aus! Nicht ganz so massiv wie die Serienwippe = )


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Super, die Reaktionen freuen mich!
Sun dancer: ich möchte bestellen...einmal 170mm "steil" zu mir bitte. Bei gutem Preis auch noch gleich 170 flach dazu...


----------



## Sun_dancer (23. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Super, die Reaktionen freuen mich!
> Sun dancer: ich möchte bestellen...einmal 170mm "steil" zu mir bitte. Bei gutem Preis auch noch gleich 170 flach dazu...



Lach... ok, so weit sind wir noch nicht.
Aber auf dem richtigen Weg 

Gruß Yves


----------



## osarias (23. Mai 2013)

Also nach dem Designvorschlag von Hasifisch hätte ich auch interesse an einer Wippe bei 170mm in "steil".
Wenn es eine Preisvorstellung gibt lasst es mich mal wissen.

Das "schlimmste" an der original Wippe ist ja, vermutlich bin ich wieder der einzige dem das stört, aber schonmal probiert mit ner normalen langen Hose das Rad zu fahren? Mal in die Stadt oder so? Wenn sich die Hosenbeine beim pedalieren etwas nach oben ziehen kann man sich volles rohr oben in der Wippe einhängen.  Oben an den beiden Öhrlies für die 150mm position. Hatte schon überlegt mir den Geometriechip an die Wippe schweißen zu lassen und dann die 150mm "Öhrlies" entfernen.


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

Das mit der Hose habe ich beim aktuellen bike auch so. Sowas nervt...

Ich werde die original wippe wohl als 150mm behalten - abfräßen der 150er Punkte halte ich für bedingt sinnvoll.

Wenn ich dazu komme bzw das bike habe wollte ich auch eine eigene machen. Sehr wahrscheinlich 170 steil mit evtl. Verstellung auf flach.

So wie ich mich kenne will ich aber technisch optimum und fräße aus dem vollen einteilig.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> So wie ich mich kenne will ich aber technisch optimum und fräße aus dem vollen einteilig.



Würde ich auch am liebsten haben, denke aber, das die Version auch deutlich teurer als eine 3-teilige wäre, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

naja so ein Alu block kostet nicht die Welt. 
Die Fräße muss halt mehr wegspanen. 
nur wenn ich mir die arbeit mache dann auch gleich richtig.

Und ich würde die Dämpfer anbindung anders machen. 
und zwar viel schmäler mit kurzer schraube. und dann kugelkopf mit Kegelscheiben rein. 
sowas http://www.fluro.de/index.php/de/produkte/motorsport/1018-dgxo-ms

(am anderen Dämpfer ende auch). dann ist mir das auch egal wenn der dämpfer nicht genau fluchtet.

JEtzt schreien gleich einige auf das das viel mehr Reibung hat und nur Huber gut ist - denen sei gesagt das ich da Erfahrung damit habe und die Reibung völlig ok ist. (deutlich weniger als original buchsen).

Einziges Problem ist vorne die lange schraube. Da die Kraft punktueller eingeleitet wird biegen die sich dann gerne.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auf Basis der Sun dancer Wippe hier eine Skizze in organischer und dem Rahmen angepasster Form. Die Strebe in Fahrtrichtung vorn läuft dabei parallel zum Sitzrohr. Der Bolzen sitzt ein wenig tiefer, Unterteil wäre gleich. Kraftfluss und -aufnahme dürften durch die Form - vor allem das Dreieck - besser sein.



Na das gukkt doch schonmal besser aus, als das Borgdesign




> JEtzt schreien gleich einige auf das das viel mehr Reibung hat und nur Huber gut ist - denen sei gesagt das ich da Erfahrung damit habe und die Reibung völlig ok ist. (deutlich weniger als original buchsen).



Die Huberbuchsen spielen ihren Vorteil doch hauptsächlich eh nur am Parkplatz aus und nicht auf der Strecke oder dem Trail

G.


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

@Sun_dancer
Kannst du mir mal 3 Abmessungen geben:
(ist bei dir doch 170mm steil oder?)

Abstände
Dämpfer - druckstrebe
Dämpfer Unterrohr
Unterrohr - Druckstrebe.

Im 3d PDF kann ich zwar raus messen - aber ist ohne einheit bzw Maßstab.


----------



## sparkfan (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich die letzten Seiten lese, dann bin ich fast neidisch. So muss ein Community Projekt sein: dynamisch, mitreisend, mehrheitstauglich bzw. mit breiter Akzeptanz in der anvisierten Nische (oder Segment). Wenn ich da so lese, dann hätte das nächste ICB sogar Potenzial für Crowdfunding


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

vielleicht mach ich heut abend mal ein cad modell...
Grundsätzliche änderungen zum original Rocker:
- keine 150mm option
- schmälere Aufnahme für den Dämpfer

ganz grob siehe bilder.
viel leichter wird das aber nicht.


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2013)

Jungs, die neuen *Borgdesignwippen* gefallen mir , besonders die etwas _organischere_ von Hasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

oder gleich CFK Wippe.
einweg Formen kann man sich ja recht kostengünstig in 3d drucken...

na mal sehen. Erst mal würde ich mich übers ICB 2 freuen...


----------



## piilu (23. Mai 2013)

Die Wippe von Hasifisch ist mal sehr geil


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir gerade ne tolle *Leichtbauwippe *im Zellulosedesign (Kohlenstoffhaltig) kostengünstig ausgedruckt
Dicke 1/10 mm , gewicht unter 10g


----------



## Sun_dancer (23. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Sun_dancer
> Kannst du mir mal 3 Abmessungen geben:
> (ist bei dir doch 170mm steil oder?)
> 
> ...



Dämpfer - druckstrebe --> FW170: ~71mm / FW150: ~76mm (alles steile Geo)
Dämpfer Unterrohr --> FW170: ~141,5mm / FW150: ~159mm
Unterrohr - Druckstrebe --> ~146,5mm

Innenbreite an Dämpferaufnahme --> 45,0mm
Aussenbreite an Druckstrebe --> 65,3mm
Breite/Länge Wippenaufnahme am Unterrohr --> 61mm
Innenbreite Wippe --> 63mm (Achtung: Lagerabstand ist größer, da diese nach außen versetzt eingepresst sind)

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

danke... dann passt das im pdf wenn man 1:1000mm angibt


----------



## Sun_dancer (23. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> danke... dann passt das im pdf wenn man 1:1000mm angibt



Gerne... kein Problem 
...und wieder was dazu gelernt (1:1000 im 3D-PDF) 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich meine Version im CAD hab stell ich den hier als Open source rein. 
Wenn jemand die Abmessungen braucht vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## Fury (23. Mai 2013)

die idee von hasifisch ist gut, hab ich auch mal ähnlich gemacht...





materialstärken müssten schon noch angepasst werden, es geht nur um die formidee.


----------



## Fury (23. Mai 2013)

oder um den unschönen knick zu eliminieren mit materialverdoppelung arbeiten - im bereich der dämpferaufnahme...





hoffentlich versteht jemand die Zeichnung...
übers "Fachwerk" müsste man sich dann auch noch mal unterhalten...


----------



## nino85 (23. Mai 2013)

fury9 schrieb:


> oder um den unschönen knick zu eliminieren mit materialverdoppelung arbeiten - im bereich der dämpferaufnahme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Ich fand den Knick eigentlich ganz hübsch 
Damit kommt die Wippe nicht ganz so fett rüber.

Hasifischs Vorschlag erinnert imho etwas an die Wippe des ION 16:






Dazu hätte man den Vorteil, dass man keine so lange Achse braucht, auf der dann der Dämpfer montiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

da brauchst dann aber eher verdreifachung 
Die Frage ist was man will
gibt ja mehrere Ziele und alle wird man nie auf einmal haben

Design - Gewicht - Steifigkeit - Package

(mit Package mein ich das man mit Hosenbeinen usw nicht hängen bleibt, Knöchelfreiheit hat und auch der Dämpfer genug platz)


Beim Fachwerk sind halt dreiecke schon eher Vorteilhaft als 4-Ecke. P.s. auch Trapeze sind keine Dreiecke.. //Klugscheiß off//

Was ich mir gut vorstellen Könnte wäre jede Seite zweiteilig zu machen.
Und zwar so das man einen von außen geschlossenen hat und innen hohl. (zwei einseitig eingefräßte Alu Hälften verklebt.
Vom Fräß aufwand ok, leicht, und steif. (Gute Flächenträgheit usw).


----------



## Fury (23. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da brauchst dann aber eher verdreifachung
> ...
> 
> Was ich mir gut vorstellen Könnte wäre jede Seite zweiteilig zu machen.
> ...



nein, ist keine verdreifachung. schau dir die Wippe von sundancer an. mein vorschlag ist ja nicht dicker ausser in den bereichen wo der hinterbau ansetzt und im bereich der überlappung. müsste man mal genauer zeichnen.

zweiteilig finde ich eine gute Idee.


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

mir ist schon klar wie du das gemeint hast. 
Ich glaube nur das du mit 2 lagen nciht hinkommen wirst. 

Dafür wäre das sehr günstig und einfach zu bauen -> reine 2D laserschnitt Teile.


----------



## Sun_dancer (23. Mai 2013)

der Designvorschlag von Hasifisch ist schon nicht schlecht 





In Verbindung mit der Idee von fury9 würde das dann so ungefähr ausschauen 





Es wird doch langsam...
(hydrogeformte Wippe  )


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holla!
Aber richtig chic...

Ich bin momentan noch am Tüfteln an einem weiteren Entwurf: einteilig, schmale Dämpferaufnahme und mehr im Rahmen verschwindend...


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> d...
> gibt ja mehrere Ziele und alle wird man nie auf einmal haben
> 
> Design - Gewicht - Steifigkeit - Package...



"Eigenständigkeit" als Unterpunkt zu Design sei noch angemerkt...
Und soll mir keiner erzählen, das sieht ja aus wie am XYZ... 





Die Sache mit der schmalen Dämpferbuchse an der Wippe finde ich übrigens richtig genial...vorn wie hinten wäre der Hammer!


----------



## Rafterman86 (23. Mai 2013)

Schaut genial aus, bleibt bloß die Frage ob man das so noch Kosteneffektiv herstellen kann ^^.
Vorallem müsste bei so einer tiefen Wippe, die Leitungsverlegung optimiert werden, sodass die nicht durch scheuern können.


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

ja da kommen wir der Sache näher 

Das Sattelroh "einbauen" ist auch meine Idee. Da wirds dann nur wirklich hässlich wenn das außermittig ist.

auf den ersten blick dachte ich das das vom Kraftfluss kack ist - könnte aber sogar funktionieren.

Da hat die 5 Achs Fräße halt eine weile Spaß mit sowas. 
sprich wird teuer.

Da es am Woende schneien soll werde ich da mal meine CAD Lösung machen. So wie ich es gerade im Kopf habe wird das zwei teilig in der Mitte verklebt.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Schaut genial aus, bleibt bloß die Frage ob man das so noch Kosteneffektiv herstellen kann ^^.
> Vorallem müsste bei so einer tiefen Wippe, die Leitungsverlegung optimiert werden, sodass die nicht durch scheuern können.



Das sieht man nicht auf dem Bild, aber der Tunnel/Freiraum unten wäre nach hinten hochgezogen und nicht parallel zum Unterrohr. da hätte man reichlich Luft.
Kosten sind halt schon die Frage, aber das Ding wäre m.E. ziemlich unanständiger Fräsporno...da zahl ich gern für...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja da kommen wir der Sache näher
> 
> Das Sattelroh "einbauen" ist auch meine Idee. Da wirds dann nur wirklich hässlich wenn das außermittig ist.
> 
> auf den ersten blick dachte ich das das vom Kraftfluss kack ist - könnte aber sogar funktionieren...



Sollte m.E. funktionieren, Kragen um das Sitzrohr müsste ausreichend stabil gemacht werden, die Streben nach vorn gehen sicher sogar filigraner.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2013)

So, dann spreng ich die Wippendiskussion mal mit Aufbaupics meiner Defcon-Edition in der Alpha-Variante, Einstellung dürfte Defcon4 entsprechen, die muss ich nochmal genau definieren 

Derzeit verbaut ist meine alte Sektor, die neue Lyrik drückt mir der dunkle Lord am Wochenende is die Pfoten. Fahrtests gibts dann auch am Wochenende, einen Tag werden wir wohl am Oko anzutreffen sein.









Aufgebaut heute bei Flowtrail-Bikes. Der Vorbau ist Provisorium zum Länge testen, die Spacerarie sowieso. Und auch sonst wird sich im Laufe des Jahres noch einiges ändern.


----------



## -Wally- (23. Mai 2013)

Schikes Teil! Absolut, auch wenn gelb nicht so ganz mein Favorit ist.

Was die Wippen geschichten hier angeht, da bin ich gerade von den letzten Versionen hier ziemlich beeindruckt und das obwohl ich die Diskussion zu Beginn recht uninteressant fand, da ich die originale Wippe eigentlich recht schick finde, macht schon was her, der Knochen! Aber jetzt finde ich es doch mega interessant mit den ganzen Entwürfen und ich bin gespannt wo das noch hinführt. So ein leichtes einteiliges Teil in Fräspornooptik könnte mir vielleicht auch noch gefallen...aber jetzt muss ich mich erstmal dran machen den Rahmen soweit aufzubauen, dass man damit überhaupt mal rumrollern kann...


----------



## cocaine78 (23. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aufgebaut heute bei Flowtrail-Bikes. Der Vorbau ist Provisorium zum Länge testen, die Spacerarie sowieso. Und auch sonst wird sich im Laufe des Jahres noch einiges ändern.



 wow! Nice!!!


----------



## Fury (23. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... das Ding wäre m.E. ziemlich unanständiger Fräsporno...da zahl ich gern für...



genau

könntest du das design noch mit etwas klareren linien machen? evtl. so in die richtung X-förmig vorne. das würde z.b. die form der leitungshalter aufnehmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

fury9 schrieb:


> genau
> 
> könntest du das design noch mit etwas klareren linien machen? evtl. so in die richtung X-förmig vorne. das würde z.b. die form der leitungshalter aufnehmen.



Da kommt noch was...von der funktionalen Form Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (23. Mai 2013)

@Merlin7

Step von der wippe hab ich. Hate vor ner weile auch mal was ausm vollen gfrästes gebastelt. Kann ich mal hochladen das modell, ist nach den originalabmessungen gemaht.

Kosten beim fräsen sind ja auch vor allem die programmierung bei den geringen stückzahlen (also zumindest bei aufwändigeren 5achs geschichten)!


----------



## ETiTho (23. Mai 2013)

Was würde denn ein Topologieoptimierer so ungefähr für eine Wippe auswerfen? Und wieviel Masse könnte man ungfähr mit einer CFK-Wippe sparen?


----------



## Fury (23. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> der Designvorschlag von Hasifisch ist schon nicht schlecht
> 
> In Verbindung mit der Idee von fury9 würde das dann so ungefähr ausschauen
> 
> ...



ich dachte an relativ einfache produktionsmöglichkeit, dennoch mit etwas charme...


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @_Merlin7_
> 
> Step von der wippe hab ich. Hate vor ner weile auch mal was ausm vollen gfrästes gebastelt. Kann ich mal hochladen das modell, ist nach den originalabmessungen gemaht.
> 
> Kosten beim fräsen sind ja auch vor allem die programmierung bei den geringen stückzahlen (also zumindest bei aufwändigeren 5achs geschichten)!



step wäre super... 
die exakten abmessungen aus dem 3d pdf sind eher WAG (Wild ass guessing)

Programmierung ist sicher das teuerste wenn man das machen lässt. 
Oder ein Kasten Bier und ein Wochenende an der Fräß 
Oder man hat sowas wie Tebis. Hab aber leider keinen zugang mehr zur passenden Hardware.


----------



## benzinkanister (23. Mai 2013)

wenn man ne neue wippe macht auf jeden fall einbaubreite vom dämpfer auf 22mm reduzieren und auf die verstellung verzichten. bin mal gespannt was noch so rum kommt 

zur steifigkeits-themanik vom hinterbau:
ich glaube dass der flex aus der lagerung wippe-unterrohr kommt. beim drücken sieht man deutlich wie sich die wippe nach links und rechts bewegt relativ zum sattelrohr. da die wippe an sich eigentlich einen bocksteifen eindruck macht, bleibt wohl nur die lagerung als ursache.
ich würde 2 sachen vorschlagen bezüglich der steifigkeit:

1.) lagerung  Sitzstrebe-Wippe: kein gewinde in die wippe, sondern eine passung rein. dann eine hohlachse von innen durch diese bohrung und durchs lager schieben. hohlachse mit innengewinde, über dieses dann lagerseitig mit ner schraube sichern. hohlachsen-aussendurchmesser=lager-innendurchmesser. schraubengewinde dann so dass bezüglich innengewinde in der hohlachse noch genug wandstärke über bleibt...m6 oder so. muss dann ja nich mehr viel halten die schraube.

2.) lagerung unterrohr, das will ich vielleicht mal im winter machen an meinem rahmen:
durchgängig bohren durchs unterrohr und keine gewinde. da dann auch wieder ne hohlachse verwenden die durch rechtes und linkes wippenlager durchgeht und einseitig mit schraube im innengewinde der hohlachse sichern. als hohlachse würd ich als rohrling die achse vom schwingenlager nehmen, entsprechend kürzen und ein innengewinde rein. sind die lagerinnendurchmesser von schwingenlager und unterrohrlager eigentlich gleich?

gruß


----------



## benzinkanister (23. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> step wäre super...
> die exakten abmessungen aus dem 3d pdf sind eher WAG (Wild ass guessing)
> 
> Programmierung ist sicher das teuerste wenn man das machen lässt.
> ...



wippe als stp.:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2026063/Wippe ICB.STEP

bleibt nicht ewig online, also schnell ziehen 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


>



die farbe kommt sau gut!


----------



## Pintie (23. Mai 2013)

super danke. mit dem step kann ich mir am woende mal die lagerpunkte ins CAD hauen und mir was ausdenken. hab schon wieder neue Idee


----------



## Scili (23. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


>



Die Sattelhöhe war aber nur vorübergehend zum Regenrinnen- Säubern so hoch eingestellt, oder? 
Viel Spass am Oko!
Zieh Dich warm an und nimm alte Reifen mit, um Dein(e) Casting(s) zu schützen!


----------



## nino85 (23. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> So, dann spreng ich die Wippendiskussion mal mit Aufbaupics meiner Defcon-Edition in der Alpha-Variante, Einstellung dürfte Defcon4 entsprechen, die muss ich nochmal genau definieren
> 
> Derzeit verbaut ist meine alte Sektor, die neue Lyrik drückt mir der dunkle Lord am Wochenende is die Pfoten. Fahrtests gibts dann auch am Wochenende, einen Tag werden wir wohl am Oko anzutreffen sein.
> 
> ...



Leck... Geiles Teil  Das würde mich mal in live interessieren  Gefällt in jedem Fall extrem gut.

Kommen noch schwarze Bremsen dran?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Ja, Christians Blütenbestäuber ist heiß... 

So, war noch etwas tätig. Der Hinweis mit dem Kreuz war super...
Hier eine minimalistische, technische und stark taillierte Version:





Und etwas emotionale Fräskunst...





Diese Version, auch mit den dachförmigen Stirnflächen, wäre die, welche mir Tränen der Rührung in die Augen machen würde, stände sie so vor mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (24. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> So, dann spreng ich die Wippendiskussion mal mit Aufbaupics meiner Defcon-Edition in der Alpha-Variante, Einstellung dürfte Defcon4 entsprechen, die muss ich nochmal genau definieren
> 
> Derzeit verbaut ist meine alte Sektor, die neue Lyrik drückt mir der dunkle Lord am Wochenende is die Pfoten. Fahrtests gibts dann auch am Wochenende, einen Tag werden wir wohl am Oko anzutreffen sein.
> 
> ...



Ich finde der XL Rahmen sieht garnicht so groß aus! 
Freue mich jetzt umsomehr auf meinen, den ich hoffentlich morgen in den Händen halten darf!  DAnke für die geilen Bilder...!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Mai 2013)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen, hab nicht erwartet dass das Bike so gut ankommt. *rotwerd*
Der Sattel muss zum Treten so weit raus, hab die 430er Reverb ja nicht zum Spaß gekauft. Ich bin halt das andere Extrem was Sitzrohrlänge angeht. Nochmal zu Erinnerung: das ist XL!

Die Bremse ist bewusst weiß greift wie ich finde schon die Schriftzüge nochmal auf. Und außerdem war ich froh überhaupt ein Bremse vom Torque gefunden zu haben. Die sogar von der Leitungslänge exakt passt 

Und nochmal ein fettes Danke  @4Olli: von Flowtrail-Bikes der das Ding heute mit mir in seiner Werkstatt zusammen gestöpselt und mein Chaos ertragen hat


----------



## wanderer1219 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich find Lt. Animals Mothers Bike auch richtig gut. Hab ich mir nicht so gut vorgestellt als nur der Rahmen farbig da war.
Wie sind denn deine Körpermaße? Länge und SL.

Aber das man das Fahrrad FÜNF mal mit Bildern zitieren muss find ich ein bisschen übertrieben.

Bei der Wippendiskusison find ich die verschiedenen Entwürfe sehr spannend. 
Viel viel kostet denn so eine in Kleinserie hergestellte?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Pintie (24. Mai 2013)

@ Lt. : echt das ist deine Sattelhöhe? Stell das bike mal gerade auf den Boden - das schaut ja krass aus.
Ich bekomm ja auch XL / 150/430 reverb... bei 195 / 9x 
wirkt schon komisch.


zu den Wippen: langsam nähern wir uns Guss / 3d drucker Teilen


----------



## BlackWind (24. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> "Eigenständigkeit" als Unterpunkt zu Design sei noch angemerkt...
> Und soll mir keiner erzählen, das sieht ja aus wie am XYZ...
> 
> 
> ...



Was hier an neuen Entwürfen für die Wippe kommt ist ja im positiven Sinne der absolute Wahnsinn!

Diese Variante von Hasifisch gefällt mir bis jetzt mit Abstand am besten. 
Ich finde, er trifft einfach die perfekte Symbiose zwischen der Originalwippe und einer stärkeren Anpassung an die Rahmenform.
Die nächsten Entwürfe sind mir schon wieder etwas zu "scharfkantig" bzw "spitz", das passt nicht mehr so schön zum Gesamtbild.


----------



## 4Olli (24. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und nochmal ein fettes Danke  @_4Olli_: von Flowtrail-Bikes der das Ding heute mit mir in seiner Werkstatt zusammen gestöpselt und mein Chaos ertragen hat




Hab ich doch gerne gemacht ... nur das mit dem Werkzeug durch die Gegend werfen .... das üben wir nochmal...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Mai 2013)

4Olli schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gerne gemacht ... nur das mit dem Werkzeug durch die Gegend werfen .... das üben wir nochmal...


Da muss ich mich aber echt anstrengen um das Werkzeug noch großflächiger zu verteilen 




Merlin7 schrieb:


> @ Lt. : echt das ist deine Sattelhöhe? Stell das bike mal gerade auf den Boden - das schaut ja krass aus.
> Ich bekomm ja auch XL / 150/430 reverb... bei 195 / 9x
> wirkt schon komisch.
> 
> ...



Bin 191/93, die Sattelhöhe hab ich mit eher flachen Schuhen eingestellt. Beim alten Bike sah es ähnlich aus.
Was meinst du mit gerade auf den Boden? Das zweite ist doch gerade. Ich glaube die 150er Reverb verstärkt den Eindruck weil sie recht spiddelig aussieht.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin 191/93, die Sattelhöhe hab ich mit eher flachen Schuhen eingestellt. Beim alten Bike sah es ähnlich aus.
> Was meinst du mit gerade auf den Boden? Das zweite ist doch gerade. Ich glaube die 150er Reverb verstärkt den Eindruck weil sie recht spiddelig aussieht.



Das Bild verstärkt das schon ein wenig, weil das vordere Rad im Bildaussschnit einfach weiter unten steht.
Bei mir siehts auch immer in die Richtung aus, drum schau ich immer drauf aus welchem Winkel ich das Foto mach und stell das Rad extra so das der Effekt genau anders rum ist ...vermeidet Diskussionen 

G.


----------



## Sun_dancer (24. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Bild verstärkt das schon ein wenig, weil das vordere Rad im Bildaussschnit einfach weiter unten steht.
> Bei mir siehts auch immer in die Richtung aus, drum schau ich immer drauf aus welchem Winkel ich das Foto mach und stell das Rad extra so das der Effekt genau anders rum ist ...vermeidet Diskussionen
> 
> G.



Hehe... deswegen mach ich die meisten Bilder bei eingefahrener Sattelstütze 
Sonst schaut's bei meinem L-Rahmen (mit Schrittlänge ~86cm) fast genauso aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (24. Mai 2013)

@benzinkanister
sag mal ist das Volumenmodell von der Wippe genau?
Ich bekomme da bei den Abständen von den wichtigen Punkten sehr ungerade Zahlen...

Gut das ganze wird eh parametrisch konstruiert aber an manchen stellen wird das schwer....

eine kleine Verschiebung macht aber ja nicht viel. 
Werde mit der serien wippe erst mal raus finden müssen ob ichs eher Steil oder flach haben will.

Gehe gerade in Richtung hasifisch. also schön um die sitzstrebe rumführen. aber nicht so viele Löcher sondern flächiger.


----------



## fabi.e (24. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @benzinkanister
> sag mal ist das Volumenmodell von der Wippe genau?
> Ich bekomme da bei den Abständen von den wichtigen Punkten sehr ungerade Zahlen...
> 
> ...



Bezieht sich das hier beschriebene Problem mit der Wippe, nur auf das RnC Modell und ist für die Serienrahmen hinfällig?


----------



## f4lkon (24. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das hier beschriebene Problem mit der Wippe, nur auf das RnC Modell und ist für die Serienrahmen hinfällig?



Das Kernproblem haben alle Rahmen. Die in Taiwan haben jedoch gedacht, dass die RnC in Deutschland nochmal gerichtet werden und haben es somit nicht gemacht.


----------



## Pintie (24. Mai 2013)

gibt kein Problem mit der Wippe... 
mich wundern nur die krummen zahlen... ist aber vielleicht linkage geschuldet oder das step modell hat halt ungenaue flächen.

Die Serien Wippe ist gut - aber hat potential zur optimierung.


----------



## f4lkon (24. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi vx,
> 
> habe gestern Abend Infos bekommen. Das Wippenlager (die eingeschweißte Welle) sitzt ca 1,5mm aus der Mitte und die Dämpferaufnahme 1mm.
> 
> ...




Ich dachte er meint das Wippenlager.


----------



## benzinkanister (24. Mai 2013)

@Merlin7

Kein plan ehrlich gesagt, kam so vom meister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (24. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auf Basis der Sun dancer Wippe hier eine Skizze in organischer und dem Rahmen angepasster Form. Die Strebe in Fahrtrichtung vorn läuft dabei parallel zum Sitzrohr. Der Bolzen sitzt ein wenig tiefer, Unterteil wäre gleich. Kraftfluss und -aufnahme dürften durch die Form - vor allem das Dreieck - besser sein.




sehr Geil !!!


das würde mir gut gefallen.
Setzt dies jemand in die Tat  um?
Hätte evtl. Interesse.


----------



## Sun_dancer (24. Mai 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> sehr Geil !!!
> 
> 
> das würde mir gut gefallen.
> ...



Bitteschön 





Ob ich es umsetze weiss ich noch nicht.
Mir gefällt die hier fast besser:


----------



## Touby (24. Mai 2013)

it´s done!!!


----------



## Touby (24. Mai 2013)




----------



## Touby (24. Mai 2013)

bildquali vom iphone is leider nich so prall


----------



## gian95 (25. Mai 2013)

Die Vorschläge zur Optimierung der Wippe gefallen mir ganz gut. Mit 300gr gibt's hier echt noch Potential. 
Sinnvoll finde ich die Verjüngung zum Dämpfer hin. Wenn ich den Vorschlag von BlackWind anschaue, frage ich mich, weshalb wir nicht schon früher drauf gekommen sind.
Gleichzeitg sollte man aber die Torsionssteifigkeit der Wippe nicht ausser acht lassen. Da ist das Original von Stefan mit dem grossvolumigen Hohlkörper recht ideal. Eine zweiteilige Wippe ist da ohne umständliche Passungen im Nachteil. Sonst schaut's euch nur die Evolution der Wippen über die letzten zehn Jahre an. Fast alle Hersteller sind davon weg gekommen.

Die Idee mit der durchgehenden Achse beim Hauptlager der Wippe hat auch was. Braucht dann aber eine Passung im Rahmen (teuer). Mit entsprechender Vorrichtung lassen sich die Rahmen entsprechend modifizieren. 
Hat jemand die Möglichkeit, die Steifigkeit des Rahmen zu Vermessen? Ich denke da an eine praktische Arbeit für einen Maschinenbau Studenten. 

So, wenn wir das Gewicht runter bringen wollen, dann biete sich das Teil in Carbon an. Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag in die Richtung. 
Wenn es dann um die Umsetzung geht, habe ich einen professionellen Hersteller der sowas fertigen kann. Vorausgesetzt es finden sich genügend Leute, die dieses Upgrade wollen.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2013)

gian95 schrieb:


> ...
> So, wenn wir das Gewicht runter bringen wollen, dann biete sich das Teil in Carbon an. Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag in die Richtung.
> Wenn es dann um die Umsetzung geht, habe ich einen professionellen Hersteller der sowas fertigen kann. Vorausgesetzt es finden sich genügend Leute, die dieses Upgrade wollen.



Meinst du aus Carbonblöcken gefräst oder richtig gebacken? Das Erstellen einer Form etc. kostet ja richtig Geld.
Generell wäre ich massiv an einer Carbonwippe interessiert, aber sie muss nicht das Gleiche kosten wie der Rahmen...
Also müssten wir tatsächlich mal schauen, wie viele Leute ein Teil nehmen.
Irgendwie reizt es mich ja, den ICB-Geist des letzten Jahres wieder zu wecken und neue Abstimmungsrunden zu eröffnen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2013)

Ich finde eure Ideen auch schick und interessant. Aber ich muss erstmal die verschiedenen Setups durch testen um zu wissen ob mir eine Fixe Position reichen würde. Meine bisherige von meinem ICB beinhaltet jedenfalls die Verstellbarkeit


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> bildquali vom iphone is leider nich so prall



Bild ist schon arch mies, aber Radl top 
Schöner Sattel, der beste der Welt


G.


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Mai 2013)

gian95 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der durchgehenden Achse beim Hauptlager der Wippe hat auch was. Braucht dann aber eine Passung im Rahmen (teuer). Mit entsprechender Vorrichtung lassen sich die Rahmen entsprechend modifizieren.
> Hat jemand die Möglichkeit, die Steifigkeit des Rahmen zu Vermessen? Ich denke da an eine praktische Arbeit für einen Maschinenbau Studenten.



glaube nicht dass es so teuer ist da ne passung durch zu drücken. die achse kostet halt n bischen was, aber vielleicht lässt sich ja die selbe/ähnliche achse vom schwingenlager verwenden??

steifigkeit misst doch der gute herr voitl  ganz pragmatisch mit hantelgewichten und messuhr  finde das video gerade nicht aber da gabs doch eins in dem sich carver irgendwie vorgestellt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gian95 (25. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Meinst du aus Carbonblöcken gefräst oder richtig gebacken? Das Erstellen einer Form etc. kostet ja richtig Geld.
> Generell wäre ich massiv an einer Carbonwippe interessiert, aber sie muss nicht das Gleiche kosten wie der Rahmen...
> Also müssten wir tatsächlich mal schauen, wie viele Leute ein Teil nehmen.
> Irgendwie reizt es mich ja, den ICB-Geist des letzten Jahres wieder zu wecken und neue Abstimmungsrunden zu eröffnen.



Also, das soll schon ein richtiges, laminiertes Carbonteil werden.
Der Betrieb den ich da im Auge hab, fertigt u.a. auch für BMC, DT Swiss + Cheetha. Sicher kostet die ein bisschen Geld. Die Fertigung der Teil ist dann aber nicht teurer als ein Frästeil. 

Genau, erst mal schauen wie's Interesse ist. Vielleicht springt ja gar Caver auf.


----------



## Fury (25. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> ...
> Ob ich es umsetze weiss ich noch nicht.
> Mir gefällt die hier fast besser:


  @Sun_dancer:
Ich habe mal noch ein wenig "geschraubt". Wo die Druckstrebe an die Wippe kommt könnte man so eine Art Integration gestalten. Damit sieht es dann ein bisschen fließender aus.





Nur mal als Vorschlag.


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. Mai 2013)

fury9 schrieb:


> @_Sun_dancer_:
> Ich habe mal noch ein wenig "geschraubt". Wo die Druckstrebe an die Wippe kommt könnte man so eine Art Integration gestalten. Damit sieht es dann ein bisschen fließender aus.
> 
> (Bild entfernt, siehe Beitrag vorher)
> ...



Wird wohl so nicht funktionieren, da die Druckstrebe im Durchmesser am Flanschauge deutlich größer als die Wippe ist und weil sie darin noch eine Drehbewegung macht (für die der Freiraum geschaffen werden müßte).


----------



## Fury (26. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> ..Druckstrebe im Durchmesser am Flanschauge deutlich größer als die Wippe ist und weil sie darin noch eine Drehbewegung macht (für die der Freiraum geschaffen werden müßte).



für den freiraum habe ich ja den rand nach hinten geöffnet. und ja, die größe müsste der größe des flanschauges der druckstrebe angepasst werden.
meine modifikation war nur als ideenskizze gedacht, aber ich glaube, das könnte gut funktionieren und noch besser aussehen...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein RnC in v0.8 nach kleiner vormittäglicher Schlammschlacht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Mai 2013)

Der Modder ist zu flüssig, da klebt ja kaum was dran


----------



## f4lkon (26. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hier mal mein RnC in v0.8 nach kleiner vormittäglicher Schlammschlacht...



Gefällt mir. Willst du die Leistung der Hr Bremse so lassen? Vorbau und LRS würden sich auch gut an meinem 1er machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Gefällt mir. Willst du die Leistung der Hr Bremse so lassen? Vorbau und LRS würden sich auch gut an meinem 1er machen.



Die Leitung wird definitiv noch geändert - stammt so komplett aus dem Vorgänger-Bike und ich suche noch einen Lieferanten für Shimano Hydraulik-Leitung als Meterware...
Geändert wird noch:
- Kurbel
- Leitungen
- Reverb 125 gegen Reverb Stealth 150mm
- Sattel
- Dämpfer sicher wieder der Roco Air, wenn er Service hatte

LRS und Vorbau bleiben mal schön wo sind...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Modder ist zu flüssig, da klebt ja kaum was dran




_Ich_ sah dramatisch schlimmer aus. Das Bike ist sauberer, weil einige Trails reinste Bäche mit klarem Wasser waren und in WR dann noch ein paar Pfützenfahrten geholfen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (26. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die Leitung wird definitiv noch geändert - stammt so komplett aus dem Vorgänger-Bike und ich suche noch einen Lieferanten für Shimano Hydraulik-Leitung als Meterware...
> Geändert wird noch:
> - Kurbel
> - Leitungen
> ...



Nice, mit dem Roco liebäugel ich auch. Du gehst sicher auch auf Mirfe's Ritzel oder? Welche Kurbel willst du nehmen? Meine wartet nur noch aufs ICB.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ...Du gehst sicher auch auf Mirfe's Ritzel oder? ...



An dem Bike nicht, das wird später eine Option fürs Hardtail. Hier ist ja schon original XX1 Zeuch dran...
Kurbel bin ich momentan hin und her gerissen, ob XX1 oder eine Alternative mit spiderless XX1 Style...


----------



## Kharne (26. Mai 2013)

Willst du die Gabel noch tunen lassen oder fährst du jetzt einfach weiter Coil ohne Druckstufe?


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Willst du die Gabel noch tunen lassen oder fährst du jetzt einfach weiter Coil ohne Druckstufe?



Da kommt Druckstufe rein, Zeit und Geld entscheiden welche...
Obwohl es so außer bei speziellen Wurzel- oder Steinteppichen schon sehr gut läuft!


----------



## vscope (26. Mai 2013)

hasi die kiste sieht echt saugeil aus!


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> hasi die kiste sieht echt saugeil aus!



Und fährt sich auch so...
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (26. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> An dem Bike nicht, das wird später eine Option fürs Hardtail. Hier ist ja schon original XX1 Zeuch dran...
> Kurbel bin ich momentan hin und her gerissen, ob XX1 oder eine Alternative mit spiderless XX1 Style...



*Brille aufsetz* Oh jetzt seh ich auch das Goldstück. Ich kann mich noch nicht dran gewöhnen, weil schon beim Anblick mich mein Portemonnaie in den Hintern kneift


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @benzinkanister
> sag mal ist das Volumenmodell von der Wippe genau?
> Ich bekomme da bei den Abständen von den wichtigen Punkten sehr ungerade Zahlen...
> 
> ...



Hi Merlin,

welche Positionen hast Du gemessen? Ich kann das morgen noch mal überprüfen. Da ursprünglich auf 170mm/flach gezeichnet wurde, sind die anderen Positionen von den Maßen her schon etwas "schief".

Geile Wippenentwürfe übrigens (vor allem der von Hasifisch!)... hatte leider die letzten Tage wenig Zeit hier aktiv zu sein. Termine, Stress, Krank, Auto reparieren (über 12 Stunden am Sa/So :kotz. Jetzt erstmal nen schönen Kamillentee...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Geile Wippenentwürfe übrigens (vor allem der von Hasifisch!)...



Ähhh...welcher von meinen...? 
Schön mal wieder von dir zu hören (lesen)...


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> welche Positionen hast Du gemessen? Ich kann das morgen noch mal überprüfen. Da ursprünglich auf 170mm/flach gezeichnet wurde, sind die anderen Positionen von den Maßen her schon etwas "schief".



Hm. Das einzig gerade Maß ist halt druckstrebe - unterrohr....

aber kann ja sein das linkage oder wer anders das raus geschmissen hat.

edith meint... 150mm /flach ist auch gerade 

na wird schon passen. sind ja nur Anhaltspunkte. 
wirds halt minimal steiler/flacher und mehr federweg wenn man gerade Werte nimmt.


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hm. Das einzig gerade Maß ist halt druckstrebe - unterrohr....
> 
> aber kann ja sein das linkage oder wer anders das raus geschmissen hat.
> 
> ...



Kannst du die Maße an der rechten Seite bitte ausgerichtet darstellen. Mit dem fixen 90° Winkel, fehlen sonnst die restlichen Winkelangaben.


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

Kann ich... aber dann musst die Hebelverhältnisse immer ausrechnen.

Wenn man mal alle Abmessungen anschaut wirds auch klar... 

Abstand Unterrohr - druckstrebe ist in X/Y gerade, 150mm flach auch....

rest ist dann halt abgeleitet.

hab mal ausführlicheres PDF gemacht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Mai 2013)

Hi Merlin,

die Wippe ist anders konstruiert, nicht über Koordinaten, sondern über zwei Schenkellängen und einen Winkel. Bei der 150mm/flach Einstellung kannst Du zwei Schenkel á 146mm und 159mm vom Lagerpunkt aus einzeichnen, der Winkel zwischen den beiden sollte 26° betragen. Die anderen Punkte/Längen ergeben sich dann aus der Verstellung und sind sowieso "schief".

Diese Variante macht einem das Leben bei der kinematischen Auslegung wesentlich leichter... und die CNC-Machine stört sich nicht an schiefen Koordinaten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

JA das mit dem Winkel macht irgendwie sinn 

Bins gewohnt mit Puntken zu konstruieren. Sprich XYZ in Excel...
Hat seine vorteile wenn man was verändert.

Danke für den Input. 

P.s. aber als deutscher ing. baut man mit geraden Werten  sonst kann ich ja gleich mit Zoll bauen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Mai 2013)

hmmm... wahrscheinlich hat mich mein Chevy mit Zoll-Maßen verseucht  Das CAD kann auf jeden Fall ne Menge Nachkommastellen ab


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das CAD kann auf jeden Fall ne Menge Nachkommastellen ab



Soll ich da jetzt eine Anspielung auf Nachkommastellen bei gewissen Achsen im Unterrohr raus lassen? 

Meine 2 Lieblings T-shirt Sprüche
- Im CAD war da sooooo viel Platz
- It worked fine in CAD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (29. Mai 2013)

Need help...
Hi,
kann mir jemand die Maße der beiden Schrauben zur Umwerferbefestigung nennen ?
Dachte, die wären beim Umwerfer mit dabei. Gesch.....  

Danke & Gruß
Uwe

Edith sagt: habe mir mit 2 Schrauben von Shimano Bremsscheiben helfen können


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (30. Mai 2013)

So meins ist den auch so gut wie Fertig und kann wenn am Sonntag das Wetter mit Spielt bei der Sternfahrt bewundert werden ^^ ach ja knapp über 13kg


----------



## Paramedicus (30. Mai 2013)

Hey.. Glückwunsch zum IBC aber irgendwie versteh ich den aufbau nicht so richtig...


----------



## Kharne (30. Mai 2013)

Ultraleichtbau, das Cube Stereo war wohl zu eff...


----------



## Paramedicus (30. Mai 2013)

ultraleichtbau mitm ibc rahmen:-D 
Der war gut.....


----------



## piilu (30. Mai 2013)

Die Roten Nippel sind nen bisschen zu viel Rot für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe du wirst glücklich mit der 150er Gabel. Mir gefällt das bisher nicht so gut, für eher flaches Geläuf nicht ganz verkehrt, aber im steilen nicht meins. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch mit an meiner recht starken Sattelüberhöhung. Muss auch nochmal die flache Einstellung antesten.


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (30. Mai 2013)

in Berlin reichen die 150mm bin ich vorher auch nur gefahren und die roten Nippel kommen ich echt nicht übertrieben rüber und wie immer hat ja so jeder seine Vorlieben ^^ 

und mit den Stereo bin ich am Montag gefahren und da finde ich auch wenn ich nur mit beiden nur ein paar Meter gerollt bin das ICB besser ^^


----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2013)

Super bikes und ideen männers, daumen Hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2013)

Neuigkeiten: Antrieb ist komplett.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2013)

gibts die Kettenblätter auch in klein? 22/24z?


----------



## -Wally- (1. Juni 2013)

Serh schön!
So siehts an meinem All-Mountain (Stumpjumper) auch aus, das ICB fahre ich aber erstmal 2 fach vorne...wie gesagt...erstmal.


----------



## piotrmarch (1. Juni 2013)

ICB Carver + 66SL
ICB Carver + 66SL
Cheers from Poland


----------



## Paramedicus (1. Juni 2013)

piotrmarch schrieb:


> ICB Carver + 66SL
> ICB Carver + 66SL
> Cheers from Poland



Vermisst wer n ICB in raw? 

Glückwunsch, sieht schick aus. Wie haste das nach Polen bekommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

@Hasi: Hat das einen Grund mit dem Kabelbinder an anderer als üblicher Stelle? ...oder einfach nur so

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Hasi: Hat das einen Grund mit dem Kabelbinder an anderer als üblicher Stelle? ...oder einfach nur so
> 
> G.



Da hält er gleichzeitig c.guide und Schutz! 

War heute auf einer genialen Schlamm- und Wassertour mit teils schnellem und ruppigen Geläuf unterwegs und hatte nicht einen einzigen Kettenabwurf! Es geht also nicht nur mit dem XX1 Zahnprofil, sondern auch mit einem alternativen Design. Die Zähne an den absolute Black Blättern sind länger und haben nach vorn eine Auswölbung.
Bin sehr glücklich damit!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir heute im Westharz rund um die Okertalsperre den Modder um die Ohren gehauen. 
150 flach mit Sektor, beides ziemlich hart abgestimmt geht ziemlich vorwärts wenn man es laufen lässt. Bin mittlerweile ziemlich zufrieden. Hab heute nochmal einen 60er Vorbau getestet, und bin mir ziemlich sicher das 50mm das Optimum für mich sein dürfte.


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute im Westharz rund um die Okertalsperre den Modder um die Ohren gehauen.
> 150 flach mit Sektor, beides ziemlich hart abgestimmt geht ziemlich vorwärts wenn man es laufen lässt. Bin mittlerweile ziemlich zufrieden. Hab heute nochmal einen 60er Vorbau getestet, und bin mir ziemlich sicher das 50mm das Optimum für mich sein dürfte.



Die 150 sagten dir ja bisher nich so zu, woran liegts das es doch passt? Kommt das dem AM gedanken  des bikes nahe?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juni 2013)

Nö. 
Ich finde die Front immer noch extrem tief, und hoffe dass ich diese Woche endlich die Lyrik kriege. Frontlastig ist es immer noch, ich fühle mich mit dem tiefen Tretlager und dem flacheren LW sicherer als in der steilen Stellung und kann mehr laufen lassen. Ansonsten ist die 150/flach richtig straff abgestimmt auf normalen Trails echt spaßig, damit komm ich auch mal an kleinen Steinen etwas in die Luft die das alte Rad stumpf weg geschluckt hat. Ich hab derzeit 25% SAG im sitzen, im stehen wohl irgendwas um 20%.
Konnte heute in jedem noch so ruppigen Trail an nen Kumpel dran bleiben der mir bisher eigentlich immer wegfahren konnte.


----------



## Paramedicus (2. Juni 2013)

Also einfach besser beherschbar? Naja,dann wäre das ding mit absenkbaren gabel doch irgendwie die eierlegende wollmilchsau


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juni 2013)

Deshalb kriegt es ja auch ne 180mm Lyrik U-Turn mit Helmchen-RC2DH 

Das es mir so flach vorkommt kann auch daran liegen dass ich recht groß bin und derzeit "nur" 2.5cm Spacer fahre


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Deshalb kriegt es ja auch ne 180mm Lyrik U-Turn mit Helmchen-RC2DH
> 
> Das es mir so flach vorkommt kann auch daran liegen dass ich recht groß bin und derzeit "nur" 2.5cm Spacer fahre


 Bin mal gespannt, ob mir @Lord Helmchen bald schreibt, dass meine Lyrik ganz zufällig auch auf 180 zu traveln geht ... und das auch noch fast umsonst  mein Fahrwerk ist nämlich grad beim Spa-Weekend


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juni 2013)

Das wird sie nur sein, wenn sie Bj. 2009 oder älter ist oder da schon mal wer ein Domain-Casting drauf gefummelt hat


----------



## doriuscrow (2. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das wird sie nur sein, wenn sie Bj. 2009 oder älter ist oder da schon mal wer ein Domain-Casting drauf gefummelt hat


 Bis 2010 mein Lieber!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juni 2013)

Mein stand war 2009. Aber Stefan weiß das im Zweifel besser als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (2. Juni 2013)

Der hat mich ja erst drauf gebracht - das war sein zweiter Satz beim Auspacken "... HUNDERTACHZIG FÜR LAU ... "


----------



## nino85 (2. Juni 2013)

piotrmarch schrieb:


> ICB Carver + 66SL
> ICB Carver + 66SL
> Cheers from Poland



So sieht das doch schon besser aus 






Ist das XL? 
Is this size XL?


----------



## piotrmarch (2. Juni 2013)

Yup, XL.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Juni 2013)

2010. Und @doriuscrow hat Glück - weil er hat ne 10er.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Juni 2013)

falls jemand zum traveln seiner älteren lyrik eine "Lyrik R" Zugstufenkolbenstange ab bJ 2010 sucht(hat mehr als 180mm hub) kann er sich bei mir melden!


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 2010. Und @_doriuscrow_ hat Glück - weil er hat ne 10er.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2013)

so wer ist der erste der sich eine 200mm Verstellstütze einbaut?

http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/features.html

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=637021


da komm ich gerade ins grübeln ob ich das brauche


----------



## f4lkon (3. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so wer ist der erste der sich eine 200mm Verstellstütze einbaut?
> 
> http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/features.html
> 
> ...



Nice, damit komm ich endlich auch auf dem Fahrrad an die Kirschen vom Nachbarn


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so wer ist der erste der sich eine 200mm Verstellstütze einbaut?
> 
> http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/features.html
> 
> ...



Also ich habe für mich mal 160-170mm als optimal errechnet.
Und ich würde nach den Erfahrungen mit anderen Stützen erst mal 1 Jahr warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (3. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand einen Tipp für ne Kettenführung (Rolle) unten 2fach?
Ist das eigentlich iscg 05 oder 03
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kharne (3. Juni 2013)

e.13 TRS+ dual


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ne Blackspire Twinty. Hat aber nen Gleitblock statt Rolle. Ist ISCG05.


----------



## turbox77 (3. Juni 2013)

IST ISCG05
hab die von Shaman eingebaut


----------



## rallleb (3. Juni 2013)

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...fuehrung-Commander-Enduro-2-fach-ISCG-05.html
Die da?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so wer ist der erste der sich eine 200mm Verstellstütze einbaut?
> 
> http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/features.html
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich einmal dran gewöhnt hast, dann wirst du über das 125mm Spielzeug nur noch lächeln und mit einer 150er immer irgendwie unzufrieden sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (3. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> e.13 TRS+ dual



Das ist ja quasi die "Serien Kettenführung" für das Bike. 

Die wird also auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## vx2200 (4. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema R'n'C Rahmen Tausch:




Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> GUUUUUUT, dass Du das ansprichst!
> 
> Mein Vorschlag zum Thema:
> Wir machen auch hier eine Liste, in die sich die betroffenen User eintragen können (kann das einer von euch grad machen?). Dementsprechend lassen wir mit der nächsten Rutsche noch R'nC Rahmen machen.
> ...




Hier eine Umfrage auf Doodle:

http://doodle.com/9dgnufyeqnruiiwi

Gruss
Michael


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Juni 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Zum Thema R'n'C Rahmen Tausch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Check!


----------



## Ghargh (4. Juni 2013)

erledigt...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2013)

Hmmh, eigentlich wäre der einzige Grund ihn zu tauschen, die Tatsache das die Lager unverhältnisschwer reingegangen sind(müssen ja evtl. mal wieder raus)...und evtl das gefühlt weiche Steuerrohrmaterial.

Hmmmh...jetzt bin ich am überlegen, weil die 1,5mm bring ich ja zusammen, aber die würden mich nicht stören

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gab's nix zu überlegen: Beule, Spachtel, Wippe 2mm zu 8mm,


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, habt ihr zum Verlegen der HR-Bremse die Wippe nochmal runtergeschraubt oder habt ihr vorausschauender gearbeitet als ich? 

Heute kam auch das Fahrwerk vom @Lord Helmchen zurück ... grosses Lob, schon bevor der erste Meter unter die Reifen genommen wurde - rasante Erledigung, super Service, extremst netter Typ ... was das Tuning gebracht hat, wird sich später zeigen und dann hier kundgetan


----------



## messias (4. Juni 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr zum Verlegen der HR-Bremse die Wippe nochmal runtergeschraubt oder habt ihr vorausschauender gearbeitet als ich?



Ich hab auch gepennt und musste die Wippe nochmal abschrauben.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. Juni 2013)

Möh


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juni 2013)

Bei mir auch. Aber nur weil alles exakt gepasst hat. Hätte ich kürzen müssen oder sogar ne neue Leitung gebraucht hätte ich durch gefädelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (4. Juni 2013)

Schon erledigt - war garnicht so schlimm. Hab einfach die Kiste samt Rädern usw. auf den Tisch gelegt, damit mir die Shims nicht rauspurzeln.


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Juni 2013)

Gibt's denn die Möglichkeit, Zughalter (in meinem Fall 1fach) nachzuordern? @_Stefan.Stark_ @CarverBikes - da hätte man etwas grosszügiger sein können


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte gerne 4-Fach. Wer ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen da 3-Fach-X-Clamps rein zu legen 
Der Rahmen ist für Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Bremse und Reverb-Stealth konzipiert. Macht 4 Leitungen, die Klemmen fassen nur 3. Blöd.
Eine Leitung musste ich mit Kabelbindern an den anderen fest tüdeln, finde ich reichlich suboptimal


----------



## Kharne (5. Juni 2013)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, wo krieg ich solche 4-fach Klemmungen her?


----------



## nino85 (5. Juni 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Gibt's denn die Möglichkeit, Zughalter (in meinem Fall 1fach) nachzuordern? @_Stefan.Stark_  @CarverBikes - da hätte man etwas grosszügiger sein können



Damit Hans das sieht... @Carver_Bikes - *stups* - Die Serienbikes kommen dann hoffentlich mit 4er-Haltern und nicht mit Kabelbinder-Getüddel, oder? =)


----------



## doriuscrow (5. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Damit Hans das sieht... @_Carver_Bikes_ - *stups* - Die Serienbikes kommen dann hoffentlich mit 4er-Haltern und nicht mit Kabelbinder-Getüddel, oder? =)


 Danke ... da wollte bei mir immer nur ein "Carver" draus werden


----------



## vx2200 (5. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, wo krieg ich solche 4-fach Klemmungen her?



Das würde mich auch brennend interesieren. Hab mir den Wolf gegoogelt aber keine gefunden.


----------



## crossie (6. Juni 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Danke ... da wollte bei mir immer nur ein "Carver" draus werden



da hängt noch ein _Unterstrich_ im Usernamen mit drin


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch brennend interesieren. Hab mir den Wolf gegoogelt aber keine gefunden.



Vllt. gibt's die bei Alutech - der Jü hat ja den ersten Rahmen geschweißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (6. Juni 2013)

crossie schrieb:


> da hängt noch ein _Unterstrich_ im Usernamen mit drin


 Das hat der Hans @Carver_Bikes doch extra gemacht damit ihm nicht alle auf den Sack gehen


----------



## Festerfeast (6. Juni 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Gibt's denn die Möglichkeit, Zughalter (in meinem Fall 1fach) nachzuordern? @_Stefan.Stark_ @Carver_Bikes - da hätte man etwas grosszügiger sein können



Ein Set mit weiteren Zughaltern wäre echt super


----------



## younox (6. Juni 2013)

Nich mehr ganz raw ... Passt trotzdem hier rein denk ich. Sobald alle Teile da sind, gibt's mehr. 













Edit: Jetzt auch mit Bild


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2013)

Seh nix...


----------



## nino85 (7. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was passendes an 3 -Fach-Kabelhaltern fürs ICB3:
http://www.hotlines-uk.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41538






Hier in Schwarz einfach:
http://welovelapierre.com/lapierre-seat-chain-stay-cable-guide-silver-one-size





4-Fach halter für Bremse, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und Reverb suche ich allerdings gerade selbst noch

Einfach mal nach Lapierre Cable guide oder allgemein Mountainbike Cable Guide.


----------



## OJMad (7. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviele Spacer ich bei meiner Saintkurbel verbauen muss? Ich habe jetzt nur rechtseinen verbaut. Aber da bleiben die Kettenblattschrauben an den Schrauben der iscg-aufnahme der Blackspire Kettenführung hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juni 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wieviele Spacer ich bei meiner Saintkurbel verbauen muss? Ich habe jetzt nur rechtseinen verbaut. Aber da bleiben die Kettenblattschrauben an den Schrauben der iscg-aufnahme der Blackspire Kettenführung hängen.



Lass mich raten. Du hast eine Zweifach Saint und die Blackspireführung mit den original mitgelieferten Linsenkopfschrauben montiert, die sich grad so eben nicht in die Senkung der Grundplatte drücken?
Meine Twinty war mit den originalen Schrauben und 2-Fach SLX nicht montierbar. Beim 73er tretlager des ICB bist du mit einem Spacer am tretlager genau richtig, wenn du noch einen verbaust verschiebst du die Kettenlinie und die Kurbelwelle wird zu kurz!
Keine Ahnung wer sich in Canada sich den Murks ausgedacht hat, müsste ich eigentlich mal per Mail fragen, sind echt nett und Hilfsbereit die Jungs.

Ich habe mir drei M5-Senkschrauben besorgt, um dann fest zu stellen dass die Grundplatte zu dünn ist um die ganz versenken zu können. Dummerweise ist bei mir zwischen Grundplatte und Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes nur ca. 1mm Luft. Nachdem ich mit der Feile die Schraubenköpfe so flach gemacht habe dass sie sich ganz versenken lassen, konnte ich das ganz Gesummse verbauen...


----------



## OJMad (7. Juni 2013)

Na dann werd ich da mal versuchen. 
Danke.  Am cleversten wärs vielleicht im eingebauten Zustand?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juni 2013)

Naja, am besten ist es die Senkscharuben soweit runter zu feilen dass sie bündig mit der Platte abschließen. Dann sollte das passen.


----------



## younox (8. Juni 2013)

Lager drin. Versatz ist minimal .. Schwein gehabt. Farbe ist RAL 2002.


----------



## Pintie (8. Juni 2013)

bekommt das dann ein Blaulicht?


----------



## younox (8. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee .. so hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet  Bahn frei für die Trailfeuerwehr!
Is in echt aber gar nicht so richtig Rot .. ziemlich genau zwischen Rot und Orange.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2013)

Auch schick. Sind Wippe und Ausfallenden RAW oder hast du die noch behandeln lassen? Kriegt es noch Dekor?


----------



## younox (9. Juni 2013)

Klar, sind raw ... sonst dürfte es hier ja gar nicht rein. 
N kleiner Schriftzug kommt schon noch drauf, sonst fragt ja dauernd jemand was das für'n Rahmen is .. So vielleicht:


----------



## boblike (9. Juni 2013)

Sorry, aber was ist RnC?


----------



## milk (9. Juni 2013)

raw and chopped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (9. Juni 2013)

Warte jetzt schon paar Tage auf paar Stunden ohne Regen - bisher vergebens, deshalb mal paar miese Fotos von hinterm Haus ... 







Morgen geht es dann - wenn Petrus es will - zum Abstimmen auf den Local-DH. Fühlt sich aber dank @Lord Helmchen schonmal ganz gut an ...


----------



## boblike (9. Juni 2013)

Wo kann ich sowas kaufen und gibts das auch in 650B mit 150mm?


----------



## Paramedicus (9. Juni 2013)

Was ist " sowas"?


----------



## boblike (9. Juni 2013)

Dieses Bike, am besten in 650B und mit 150mm Federweg?!


----------



## Paramedicus (9. Juni 2013)

In Raw erstmal gar nicht mehr. Ansonsten ab Frühjahr 2014 wieder in farbig bei den XXL Läden oder bei Carver direkt. Oder man liest hier einfach mal 2 min die Übersicht!!


Achja, 650b musste dir selber aufbauen...


----------



## Sun_dancer (9. Juni 2013)

boblike schrieb:


> Dieses Bike, am besten in 650B und mit 150mm Federweg?!



Jupp... bei den Framesets (nur eloxiert, RAW gibt es nicht mehr) sind 26" und 650b-Ausfallenden dabei.
Die Geometrie kann an der Wippe zwischen 170mm und 150mm Federweg am Hinterbau umgestellt werden.
Welche Gabel du einbaust, bestimmst du selbst.

Oder du versuchst ein Komplettbike über die Fahrrad-XXL Filialen zu ergattern.


----------



## boblike (9. Juni 2013)

Gibt es da einen Link wo ich die Verschiedenen Modelle und Ausstattungen der Komplettbikes sehen kann?


----------



## aibeekey (9. Juni 2013)

klar gibts den, findet man sogar recht einfach:
http://www.carver.de/bikes/2013-fullsuspension/

sag bescheid, wenn dir morgen früh jemand die klamotten rauslegen soll


----------



## Paramedicus (9. Juni 2013)

Gibts denn noch Frames oder Komplettbikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (9. Juni 2013)

Im Onlineshop nicht und drauf pokern dass es in ner XXL Filiale noch was gibt würde ich auch nicht.
Vllt. mal morgen die Filiale abtelefonieren.
 @Carver_Bikes:
Ändert mal die Beschreibung von 3er im Shop, da steht noch der BOS Dämpfer drin


----------



## Sun_dancer (9. Juni 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> sag bescheid, wenn dir morgen früh jemand die klamotten rauslegen soll


----------



## nino85 (9. Juni 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> ...
> sag bescheid, wenn dir morgen früh jemand die klamotten rauslegen soll



Danke  Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## boblike (9. Juni 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> klar gibts den, findet man sogar recht einfach:
> http://www.carver.de/bikes/2013-fullsuspension/
> 
> sag bescheid, wenn dir morgen früh jemand die klamotten rauslegen soll



Hey, das ja nett von dir.
Hab es gerade gefunden, danke. Unter IBC oder ICB habe ich immer nur diese Freds hier gefunden, bis ich dann im Kleingedruckten gesehen habe das es ein Carver ist


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2013)

boblike schrieb:


> ...das es ein Carver ist



Es ist ein Carver, das u.a. und hauptsächlich Stefan Stark als ausführender Ingenieur unter Berücksichtigung der Anforderungen und Wünsche eines Teils der Forums-Crowd hier entwickelt hat. Stefan hat auch die Alutech Fanes entwickelt und somit eine ganz gute Vita für das Projekt, um es mal zurückhaltend zu formulieren...


----------



## boblike (10. Juni 2013)

Dieser Stefan scheint ja ein richtiger Fuchs zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (10. Juni 2013)

boblike schrieb:


> Dieser Stefan scheint ja ein richtiger Fuchs zu sein!




Nimm dir  mal n Beispiel!


----------



## janifabi (10. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> An dem Bike nicht, das wird später eine Option fürs Hardtail. Hier ist ja schon original XX1 Zeuch dran...
> Kurbel bin ich momentan hin und her gerissen, ob XX1 oder eine Alternative mit spiderless XX1 Style...



Hallo Hasifisch,

hast du schon die XX1 eingebaut?
Wenn ja, hattest du da Probleme?

Ich bin gerade dabei die XX1 einzubauen.
Habe da irgendwie ein Problem. 
Wenn ich den Trigger in den kleinsten Gang drücke, komme ich nur bis zum 3 letzten Ritzel hoch, anders herum geht die Kette über das kleinste hinaus.
Da stimmt was nicht mit dem Abstand.

Hinter die Kassette kommt doch sicherlich kein Spacer dazwischen, so dass die Kassette weiter nach ausssen  kommt, oder?
Tja und mit der Schaltung und Schaltauge ist ja auch nur plug&play.

Was kann ich denn da falsch machen?
lg
Janifabi

Hallo,
habs jetzt doch noch hinbekommen.
Den Zug auf mehr Vorspannung eingestellt, dann hat`s geklappt.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch,
> 
> hast du schon die XX1 eingebaut?
> Wenn ja, hattest du da Probleme?...



Wie bei jeder Schaltung:
- alles anbauen, Zug ungekürzt verlegen,
- Trigger komplett entspannen, also auf kleinstes Ritzel stellen (ohne montierten Zug)
- Zug durch die Aufnahme am Schaltwerk legen, handfest anziehen, ohne das sich das Schaltwerk an die Arbeit macht und festziehen.
- Bevor jetzt irgendwas anderes gemacht wird: Schaltwerk auf richtigen Abstand zum Ritzel bringen!!! Bei der XX1 ca. 12mm Abstand oberere Schaltrolle (unten, wenn auf dem Kopf)
- jetzt erst grob den äußeren Anschlag mit einer der beiden kleinen, zusammenliegenden Schrauben einstellen,
- komplett durchschalten, bis das Schaltwerk am großen Ritzel steht, inneren Anschlag grob justieren,
- danach noch Kette rein und richtig (!) kürzen und dann per Versteller am Hebel genau justieren.

Das nochmal für alle Selbstbastler, die damit noch nicht so die Erfahrung haben.
Der Abstand Schaltwerk/Ritzel ist extrem wichtig!


----------



## vx2200 (10. Juni 2013)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Stefan.Stark  
GUUUUUUT, dass Du das ansprichst!

Mein Vorschlag zum Thema:
Wir machen auch hier eine Liste, in die sich die betroffenen User eintragen können (kann das einer von euch grad machen?). Dementsprechend lassen wir mit der nächsten Rutsche noch R'nC Rahmen machen.
Die werden dann aber vormontiert und gerichtet ausgeliefert! Die Experimente mit den Einzelteilen müssen wir nicht unbedingt ein zweites Mal machen 

Als Grenze zur Reklamationsfähigkeit lege ich einfach mal einen Unterschied von 1,5mm der Abstände Wippe-Sitzrohr links/rechts fest... unser Zulieferer hast uns für die Serie zwar 1mm zugesagt, aber wir haben ja recht deutlich kommuniziert, dass die R'nC Rutsche eine Besonderheit für Bastler darstellt. Deswegen finde ich 1,5mm okay.

Falls es Probleme an einer anderen Stelle gibt, die die Funktion einschränken, so ist das natürlich auch ein Rekla-Grund. In diesem Fall entweder eine PN an mich oder ganz offizielle Rekla über den Shop. Wobei es wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn macht, wenn wir das im Carver-Team abwickeln/vorbereiten, um unseren Kollegen vom Webshopden Rücken frei zu halten.

Der Austausch-Termin steht noch nicht fest, dazu gibt es noch Update-Infos.

Greez,
Stefan


Ich habe eine Umfrage dazu auf Doodle erstellt:

http://doodle.com/9dgnufyeqnruiiwi



Gruss
Michael


----------



## mhedder (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,

auch wenn es wahrscheinlich schon x mal gefragt wurde, kann ich die Antwort nicht finden.
 Kann mir mal jemand die Drehmomente für die Verschraubungen am Rahmen nennen (Dämpferbolzen, Hinterbaulager,...)?

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Wäre schön, wenn ein Admin diese Info in die Übersicht schieben könnte.


----------



## vx2200 (11. Juni 2013)

@mhedder

Search this Thread -> drehmomente 
und Du findest diesen Beitrag von Stefan

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10571795&highlight=drehmomente#post10571795

So schwer?


----------



## mhedder (11. Juni 2013)

Besten Dank für die Info. 



vx2200 schrieb:


> @mhedder
> 
> Search this Thread -> drehmomente
> und Du findest diesen Beitrag von Stefan
> ...



Genau so hab ich es gemacht, allerdings mit dem keyword "drehmoment" (singular). Probier das mal...

Sorry, für die Mühe...

Gruß Marc


----------



## CasiBergamont (12. Juni 2013)

younox schrieb:


> Klar, sind raw ... sonst dürfte es hier ja gar nicht rein.
> N kleiner Schriftzug kommt schon noch drauf, sonst fragt ja dauernd jemand was das für'n Rahmen is .. So vielleicht:



schreib doch einfach "Fahrrad" drauf ......


----------



## kopis (12. Juni 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Zum Thema R'n'C Rahmen Tausch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....erledigt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juni 2013)

Grad geschaut - mit 4mm Wippenversatz bin ich definitiv im Bereich der Rekla. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2013)

Weil ich gerade Lord Helmchen sehe Du hast doch schon zich Monarchen in der Hand gehabt. Hattest du schonmal das Problem von deformierten Kolbenstangen bei irgend jemanden?
Mußte heute meinen zweiten extrem deformierten Monarch ausbauen...und ich dachte die letzten 3 Ausfahrten noch es lag an mir, weil ich wegen der Hitze etwas schlapper und inaktiver beim Fahren war
Mit extrem deformiert meine ich diesmal, das das Kolbenrohr an einer Stelle 0,66mm größer im Durchmesser ist als normal

G.


----------



## Pintie (14. Juni 2013)

40 bar bei 150 kg ?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 40 bar bei 150 kg ?



Jaja, lach nur Hab aber nur 12,3 Bar Druck und 74kg Körpergewicht
Kuck erstmal deinen genauer an, fallst du einen hast Bis 1,5 Zehntel fällts nur optisch und scheinbar funktional net auf. Leg mal ein Haarlineal aufs Kolbenrohr
Der einzige von meinen 5 Monarchen der noch gerade ist, ißt der den ich noch garnet benutzt hab.
Zwei Totalschrott und zwei mit knapp 1,5 Zehntel noch in Funktion. Drei sind M/M und immer an der gleichen Stelle geweitet und der eine M/L mal an einer...eigentlich 2 anderen Stellen Mal kuggen, den han ich heute wieder einbgenaut, wie er sich weiter verändert 

G.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Juni 2013)

Ganz allgemein: Sammelst du Dämpfer? Oder sammelst du kaputte Dämpfer? Oder machst gerne deine Dämpfersammlung kaputt?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade Lord Helmchen sehe Du hast doch schon zich Monarchen in der Hand gehabt. Hattest du schonmal das Problem von deformierten Kolbenstangen bei irgend jemanden?
> Mußte heute meinen zweiten extrem deformierten Monarch ausbauen...und ich dachte die letzten 3 Ausfahrten noch es lag an mir, weil ich wegen der Hitze etwas schlapper und inaktiver beim Fahren war
> Mit extrem deformiert meine ich diesmal, das das Kolbenrohr an einer Stelle 0,66mm größer im Durchmesser ist als normal
> 
> G.



Ohne Witz, bisher null Mal. Würd ich mir aber gern mal anschauen.
Nur einmal da war wohl bei der Bearbeitung einer zu doof beim drehen weil der war im Durchmesser zu groß und das Airsleeve ging schwer. 
 @GrazerTourer:
Dämpfersammler? Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, bisher null Mal. Würd ich mir aber gern mal anschauen.



So siehts im Endstadium aus, ab da funktionieren sie dann nimmer wirklich  Das Phänomen hab ich an allen 4 meiner benutzeten Monarchen...von meiner Dämpfersammlung

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Juni 2013)

Das kommt nur von Deinem Rumgeeiere im Winter!
-> Wasser im Dämpfer und schon friert er auf!


----------



## warp4 (23. Juni 2013)

Hi @all,

nach mehr als 3 Wochen Zwangspause konnte ich heute endlich mal weiter "basteln" 
Aber ich bin anscheinend zu doof, den Umwerfer zu montieren und benötige mal ein wenig Input...  

- R'n'C ist mein erster Komplettaufbau
- verbaut sind SLX-2fach Kurbel , XT Shifter SL-M780 (eingestellt auf 2fach)     Umwerfer SLX 2x10 FD-M675-E2

Zusammengebaut ohne Zugspannung steht der Umwerfer ziemlich mittig über dem kleinen Blatt. Habe ich mich schon mal gefreut, nix schleift.
Aaaber....wenn ich schalte, schaft es der Umwerfer nicht, die Kette auf das große Blatt zu wuchten. 
Selbst wenn ich die L-Schraube bis zum Anschlag rausdrehe...es reicht nicht.
Es sieht so aus, als würde der zurückgelegte Weg nicht ausreichen und der Umwerfer zu weit "innen" sitzen. Ist das möglich ?
Ich habe den Umwerfer direkt an die Aufnahme geschraubt. Die Vordere steht ja ein wenig vor und greift dadurch in die entsprechende Aussparung am Umwerfer. 








Habe ich was vergessen ? 
Kann ich zur Not am Umwerfer ein paar Distanzscheiben verbauen, so daß er etwas weiter nach außen kommt ?
Sehe ich vielleicht auch den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ?? 

Im Voraus Danke für Eure Unterstützung !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juni 2013)

Dann schieb ihn mit der inneren Begrenzungschraube mal so weit nach aussen, dass er auf klein/groß gerade nicht schleift. Dann ggf. Nochmal den Zug entspannen und nochmal probieren. Bei mir hat noch nie ein Umwerfer so gut funktioniert wie der X7 2x den ich derzeit fahre. Musste aber auch erst an der Einstellung fummeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (23. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann schieb ihn mit der inneren Begrenzungschraube mal so weit nach aussen, dass er auf klein/groß gerade nicht schleift. Dann ggf. Nochmal den Zug entspannen und nochmal probieren. Bei mir hat noch nie ein Umwerfer so gut funktioniert wie der X7 2x den ich derzeit fahre. Musste aber auch erst an der Einstellung fummeln.



Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort 

Mit der Begrenzungsschraube komme ich gerade so an die Kette ran. Dann reicht der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers aber immer noch nicht, um die Kette aufs große Blatt zu heben. Daher meine "Idee", den Umwerfer etwas weiter in Richtung KB zu montieren...
Könnte es sein, dass an meinem Rahmen die Umwerferaufnahme nicht korrekt sitzt ? 
Wer noch eine Idee hat, immer her damit ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juni 2013)

Ist der Zug ausreichend gespannt? Der Zug muss über die Schraube am Schalthebel so straff sein dass er nicht den geringsten Leer weg hat wenn du den Hebel betätigst.


----------



## tobsinger (24. Juni 2013)

Schau mal ob der Zug richtig verlegt ist. bei dual pull ist die zugverlegung etwas unglücklich, finde ich.  es kann sein dass bei zug das zug kabel aus der führung am umwerfer rutscht und dadurch der umwerfer nicht weit genug schaltet. 
 aber wie lt. animal schon sagt: auch auf dem kleinen kettenblatt stellung sollte das kabel noch minimal gespannt sein.

ich hatte nun schon 3 umwerfer montiert auf dem RnC und alle haben gepasst. wahrscheinlich hat sich bei Dir irgendwo ein fehler eingeschlichen.


----------



## Ghargh (24. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen,

hat einer mal wieder was gehört zum Thema Umtausch der Rahmen? Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse wie damit umgegangen wird oder ob überhaupt noch was passiert? 

Habe zumindest in den Threats nichts gefunden...

Danke schon mal im voraus für die Antworten...

Gruß
Arne


----------



## warp4 (24. Juni 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Schau mal ob der Zug richtig verlegt ist. bei dual pull ist die zugverlegung etwas unglücklich, finde ich.  es kann sein dass bei zug das zug kabel aus der führung am umwerfer rutscht und dadurch der umwerfer nicht weit genug schaltet.
> aber wie lt. animal schon sagt: auch auf dem kleinen kettenblatt stellung sollte das kabel noch minimal gespannt sein.
> 
> ich hatte nun schon 3 umwerfer montiert auf dem RnC und alle haben gepasst. wahrscheinlich hat sich bei Dir irgendwo ein fehler eingeschlichen.



Danke Euch für die Hinweise !
Das mit der Spannung könnte tatsächlich der Knackpunkt sein...
Komme leider erst am WE zum Schrauben, werde dann aber über meinen Erfolg berichten 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vx2200 (25. Juni 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Hallo Stefan,

was tut sich denn in Sachen Rahmentausch?

Gruss aus München

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (27. Juni 2013)

auch eine Idee... schmieden ...


----------



## messias (27. Juni 2013)

Die ICB-Wippe ist doch geschmiedet.

(Oder meinst du selbst eine Custom-Wippe schmieden?)


----------



## fabi.e (27. Juni 2013)

Die schöne Wippe da ist aus dem neuen Bergamont Straitline Team 2014! 
Hat mir auch gleich gefallen...!


----------



## Pintie (27. Juni 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Die ICB-Wippe ist doch geschmiedet.
> 
> (Oder meinst du selbst eine Custom-Wippe schmieden?)



ja deshalb hat die auch so viele Fräßspuren....

was mir an der Bergamont gut gefällt ist, das die Dämpferaufnahme schön schmal ist. 
steif und vernüftig leicht dürfte die auch sein


----------



## messias (27. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja deshalb hat die auch so viele Fräßspuren....


Weil sie nach dem Schmieden auf der Fräse nachbearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2013)

Hat ja auch keine Federweg/Geometrie Verstellung.........
Geschmiedet ist eure aber trotzdem.


----------



## Baschtimann (29. Juni 2013)

Finaler Mega 2013 Aufbau:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1410051


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2013)

Siegt gut und leicht aus

G.


----------



## OldSchool (29. Juni 2013)

So, gestern Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich absolviert. 

Nach dem ich am Mittwoch noch nicht mal bis in den Wald gekommen bin, weil der neue Saint Trigger seinen Geist aufgegeben hatte (eine Rückholfeder der Schaltmimick musste etwas zurecht gebogen werden, weil sie sonst immer raus gesprungen ist), hatte es dann gestern geklappt.

Habe ein XL und fahre es mit 30mm Vorbaulänge, 13 bar Druck und erst einmal 5 Clicks von ganz offen(von bei mir insgesamt 10 Clicks).

Als Vergleich dient mein Helius FR von 2009 das ich vorher gefahren bin.

Bei der hinteren Federung merke ich keinen großen Unterschied was erst mal nicht negativ ist da der Helius Hinterbau m.M ein sehr guten Kompromiss aus Vortrieb und Schluckfähigkeit bietet und außerdem noch mit einem Coildämpfer ausgestattet ist.

Bergauf ist das ICB natürlich besser weil der Sitzwinkel deutlich steiler ist (70/71 Grad beim Helius) und der Reach 5cm länger ist. Dadurch und durch den längeren Radstand sitze ich wesentlich mittiger auf Rad was eine deutlich verbesserte Sitzposition bergauf bedeutet, bergab aber noch etwas der Umgewöhnung bedarf.

Insgesamt  

Der Hinterbau ist für mich bisher steif genug. Monarch fühlt sich nicht ganz so lebendig wie Coil an aber als total überdämpft würde ich ihn jetzt auch nicht beschreiben. Erst mal ein paar Wochen einfahren dann sehe ich weiter.







Weitere Fotos im Album.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> So, gestern Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich absolviert.
> 
> Nach dem ich am Mittwoch noch nicht mal bis in den Wald gekommen bin, weil der neue Saint Trigger seinen Geist aufgegeben hatte (eine Rückholfeder der Schaltmimick musste etwas zurecht gebogen werden, weil sie sonst immer raus gesprungen ist), hatte es dann gestern geklappt.
> 
> ...





Würd die ganzen Löcher noch mit den beiliegenden Schrauben dichtmachen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch meinen RnC-Rahmen bekommen.

Habt ihr die Oberfläche von eurem Rahmen so gelassen, wie er war, oder habt ihr sie speziell behandeln lassen?

Mir ist in den Sinn gekommen, den Rahmen bürsten und anschließend mit einer Klarlackschicht überziehen zu lassen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## warp4 (29. Juni 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch meinen RnC-Rahmen bekommen.
> 
> Habt ihr die Oberfläche von eurem Rahmen so gelassen, wie er war, oder habt ihr sie speziell behandeln lassen?
> 
> ...



Habe meinen mit feinem Schleifvlies "gebürstet" und anschließend mit "Le Tokinois" Leinölfirnis behandelt. Mir gefällst 





Ist heute das erste Mal gerollt 
Es fehlen noch LEV und ein wenig Feintuning am Cockpit. Hoffe, nächste Woche auf ein wenig Zeit und dann versuche ich mich mal an der Abstimmung von Gabel & Dämpfer.

Bei der Gelegenheit noch mal vielen Dank für die Tips zur Einstellung des Umwerfers ! "Knackpunkt" war tatsächlich die minimal zu geringe Zugspannung.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## CasiBergamont (8. Juli 2013)

So liebe Gemeinde, es ist soweit !

Da ich mir gestern nun zum dritten mal mein rechtes Kreuzband zerlegt habe bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen daß sich nun mal was verändern muss.

Wer will meinen R&C Rahmen haben ? Größe M, noch komplett demontiert ... aus'm Wohnzimmer ... ?

Casi


----------



## doriuscrow (8. Juli 2013)

Sch°°°°e ... gute Besserung!


----------



## f4lkon (8. Juli 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> So liebe Gemeinde, es ist soweit !
> 
> Da ich mir gestern nun zum dritten mal mein rechtes Kreuzband zerlegt habe bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen daß sich nun mal was verändern muss.
> 
> ...



Oh das ist bitter. Respekt für die Einsicht.


----------



## CasiBergamont (8. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Oh das ist bitter. Respekt für die Einsicht.



Danke für die Blumen .... aber so langsam kommt nach dem dritten mal Kreuzband und 37 Jahren auf dieser Erde .... langsam die Frage nach dem Verstand, den noch vorhandenen Ersatzteilen für Kreuzbänder und der zukünftigen Verwendung eines ICB mit 222er Dämpfer .. für's Grobe ... auf !


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich frage am besten hier. Weiß einer ob ich diese dünnen Unterlegscheiben zum Ausgleichen für die Hinterbaulager im Baumarkt bekomme?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2013)

Die Passscheiben bekommst du eher beim gut sortierten Eisenwarenhändler. Baumärkte haben  die meistens nicht.


----------



## warp4 (10. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich denke ich frage am besten hier. Weiß einer ob ich diese dünnen Unterlegscheiben zum Ausgleichen für die Hinterbaulager im Baumarkt bekomme?



Baumarkt eher fraglich. Wenn Du einen Eisenwarenhändler in der Nähe hast, versuch es mal da. Ich habe mir einen Schwung unterschiedlicher Passschiben im Internet bestellt. Google mal nach Rosentaler Schrauben.
Lohnt natürlich nicht für eine Scheibe. Aber wenn Du noch ein paar brauchst / haben willst, ist das ok.
Kann auch zu Hause mal schauen, ob ich noch eine passende übrig habe. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (10. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Baumarkt eher fraglich. Wenn Du einen Eisenwarenhändler in der Nähe hast, versuch es mal da. Ich habe mir einen Schwung unterschiedlicher Passschiben im Internet bestellt. Google mal nach Rosentaler Schrauben.
> Lohnt natürlich nicht für eine Scheibe. Aber wenn Du noch ein paar brauchst / haben willst, ist das ok.
> Kann auch zu Hause mal schauen, ob ich noch eine passende übrig habe.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Danke für den Hinweis. Wäre super falls du noch 1-2 übrig hättest. Würde dir natürlich Porto und Bier zahlen.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Juli 2013)

Wie stelle ich die Spur bei X-12 ein und ist das Yoke symmetrisch?


----------



## benzinkanister (13. Juli 2013)

Glaube da kann man nix einstellen. Yoke sollte an der innenseite symmetrisch sein. Wenn du  dort einen versatz am reifen siehst, würde ich erstmal testen ob das laufrad zentriert ist. Einfach mal das hinterrad anders herum einbauen (wenn das mit der bremsscheibe geht)


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2013)

Richtig, da gibts nix einzustellen. Entweder es paßt oder es paßt was net

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juli 2013)

Wie witzig - da habe ich gerade die 4-fach cable guides bekommen und warte auf die Teile für den 1x10 Umbau ... da fehlt dann ganz sicher eine 2-fach Führung. Da hätte man ruhig für jedes am Rahmen vorhandene Loch eine Führung von jeder Sorte mit einpacken können  
Hat zufällig jemand die Remote für eine LEV auf der linken Seite? Da bleibt einem ja fast nix anderes übrig als so nen doofen Bogen auf die linke Seite vom Oberrohr zu legen, oder? Trigger und Remote rechts sieht nämlich auch nicht chic aus ... Hmmm.


----------



## warp4 (17. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Wie witzig - da habe ich gerade die 4-fach cable guides bekommen und warte auf die Teile für den 1x10 Umbau ... da fehlt dann ganz sicher eine 2-fach Führung. Da hätte man ruhig für jedes am Rahmen vorhandene Loch eine Führung von jeder Sorte mit einpacken können
> Hat zufällig jemand die Remote für eine LEV auf der linken Seite? Da bleibt einem ja fast nix anderes übrig als so nen doofen Bogen auf die linke Seite vom Oberrohr zu legen, oder? Trigger und Remote rechts sieht nämlich auch nicht chic aus ... Hmmm.



Hi,
habe Remote LEV auf der linken Seite. Zughülle relativ eng am Bremshebel entlang verlegt und 1x per Kabelbinder fixiert. Der anschließende Bogen direkt auf die linke OR-Seite ist unauffällig. Habe leider noch kein aktuelles Bild. Wenn ich es heute frühzeitig nach Hause schaffe, kann ich eins machen und einstellen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe Remote LEV auf der linken Seite. Zughülle relativ eng am Bremshebel entlang verlegt und 1x per Kabelbinder fixiert. Der anschließende Bogen direkt auf die linke OR-Seite ist unauffällig. Habe leider noch kein aktuelles Bild. Wenn ich es heute frühzeitig nach Hause schaffe, kann ich eins machen und einstellen.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Das wär sehr nett!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Das wär sehr nett!



Wenn dir das was nütz, wahrscheinlich nicht...fehlt halt das Schatungsgedönse





G.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn dir das was nütz, wahrscheinlich nicht...fehlt halt das Schatungsgedönse
> G.



Ist das schon maximal gekürzt oder würde es noch einen Tick kürzer gehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ist das schon maximal gekürzt oder würde es noch einen Tick kürzer gehen?




Würde noch kürzer gehen, aber da ich sie am anderen Rad anders verlegen, will ich sie nicht kürzen.

G.


----------



## warp4 (17. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ist das schon maximal gekürzt oder würde es noch einen Tick kürzer gehen?



Ist schwer zu beurteilen, aber ich glaube, bei mir ist es noch einen Ticken kürzer. Das ist aber minimal..
Habe die Leitung etwas enger am Bremshebel entlang gelegt und benötige am Sitzrohr nicht soviel Länge 
Aber viel mehr geht imho nicht, wenn Du nicht eine Abriss riskieren willst, falls der Lenker mal umschlägt...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juli 2013)

Danke, dann werde ich es wohl auch so machen ... und es fehlt tatsächlich eine 2fach ...


----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

vielleicht habe ich da was davon 
bei mir sind 3 Teile mit denen man die 2 Fach Führung zumacht extra dabei gewesen. bringt einem ohne den rest wenig.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juli 2013)

Naja, die kommen ja irgendwann in den WebShop - dann bestelle ich mir gleich nen ganzen Sack!


----------



## warp4 (18. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Danke, dann werde ich es wohl auch so machen ... und es fehlt tatsächlich eine 2fach ...



Mir fehlt eine einfach, dafür habe ich dann eine zweifach verbaut... 
Verlegung LEV: mein Zug ist doch nicht sooo kurz, wie ich das in Erinnerung hatte 
Dafür gibt es aber auch keine Probleme, wenn der Lenker mal umschlägt.









Gruß Uwe


----------



## doriuscrow (18. Juli 2013)

Die Zugführungen sollen ja demnächst einzeln zu kaufen sein. Und zur Zugverlegung: optisch ansprechend ist mMn zwar anders, aber es gibt auch schlimmeres  Besser als 3 Strippen von rechts und nur eine von links...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (18. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Die Zugführungen sollen ja demnächst einzeln zu kaufen sein. Und zur Zugverlegung: optisch ansprechend ist mMn zwar anders, aber es gibt auch schlimmeres  Besser als 3 Strippen von rechts und nur eine von links...



Da hast Du vollkommen recht !
Aber fürs erste Mal bin ich ganz zufrieden und es ist auch noch nicht die endgültige Version 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vscope (18. Juli 2013)

@_warp4_
schickes bike!
hast du einen icb01 rahmen selbst augebaut?


----------



## warp4 (18. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> @warp4
> schickes bike.
> hast du einen icb01 rahmen selbst augebaut?



Nee, ist ein R'n'C

Zufälligerweise hat sich meine Vorstellung der Farbgebung auch bei Carver wiedergefunden 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Makke (7. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand seinen Rahmen eloxiert? wenn ja , welche Vorarbeiten habt ihr noch machen lassen ...

Danke!


----------



## reflux (9. November 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eine einfach, dafür habe ich dann eine zweifach verbaut...
> Verlegung LEV: mein Zug ist doch nicht sooo kurz, wie ich das in Erinnerung hatte
> Dafür gibt es aber auch keine Probleme, wenn der Lenker mal umschlägt.
> 
> ...



was sind das für griffe?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2013)

Speci AFAIK - hatte so ähnliche auch mal. Taugen nix. Die Endstopfen fallen immer raus und dann zerkrümelt das Ende vom Griff innerhalb kürzester Zeit. 
Gibts aber auch von Cube zB oder Kona.


----------



## Golarz (9. November 2013)

Cheers from Poland


----------



## warp4 (9. November 2013)

@reflux

Sind diese:

http://www.bike24.de/p125877.html

Endstopfen montiere ich selten, deshalb kann ich hierzu nix sagen 
Hatte die Griffe ca. 2 Monate in Gebrauch und kann betreffend Haltbarkeit nichts negatives berichten. Grip war für mich voll ok.
Gewechselt habe ich auf 66Sick, da die Spezi meine Handbeschwerden nicht endgültig lindern konnten.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2013)

@Golarz

Die Pedale stören total. Sonst gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. November 2013)

Optisch ist das schwarz Gold sehr geil.  
saint Teile würden da noch besser passen. 

z.b. saint Pedale; die lila dinger sind ja eher was fürn Friseur 

Technisch wärs nicht mein Teil. Fox, die Laufräder und so...

auf jeden Fall ein sehr individuelles ICB, sieht man nur einmal.


----------



## rider1970 (15. November 2013)

Besser als das Rock-Shox Gedöns welches laufend kaputt geht...


----------



## scottfreakx (15. November 2013)

auf welchen zig erfahrungen basiert die behauptung?


----------



## rider1970 (15. November 2013)

Uih,das bekomm ich garnet mehr alles zusammen

Angefangen ende der 90er mit der ständig siffenden Judy 100 bis zur Lyrik Coil mit der eher "mässigen" Performance


----------



## wanderer1219 (16. November 2013)

Golarz schrieb:


> Cheers from Poland



Contrary to accepted opinion: 

Fat Albert Tires
Crank Brothers Wheelset
Fox Suspension
Triple Chainring
Pic with extended seatpost 
Nice Ride
Rock it.


----------



## tobik85 (19. Februar 2015)

Hello. I had to dig this tread because I have a question about seat tube <-> rocker offset. I've read all this thread and I'm bit confused.... 

My pal's offset frame looks just like in this picture http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/k800_img_0259-jpg.251368/
(from the left side its aobut 3mm and from the right side its ~8mm)

I want to buy carver icb frame xl from a pal and I just want to know If this is ONLY a cosmetic problem or technical issue which affect to riding and damper?


Tobias.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2015)

tobik85 schrieb:


> Hello. I had to dig this tread because I have a question about seat tube <-> rocker offset. I've read all this thread and I'm bit confused...



As I know it was an issue for just a few RAW Sets from the very first charge. And it was not this big gap for every frame. My came with no offset, everything fine. And we talk about the first charge, this was kind of prototype staus...


----------



## tobik85 (20. Februar 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> As I know it was an issue for just a few RAW Sets from the very first charge. And it was not this big gap for every frame.


Thanks for reply. I understand that now all frames are without offset, so the result of my deduction is that something was wrong, right? The main question, is it safe to buy this frame with such an offset? *Does it affect to riding or damper? *


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Februar 2015)

As long the damper fits into his mountingbrackets without tension, there is no problem. My frame has an offset of round about 4 or 6mm 



I'm riding it since delivery without problems. 
Many Frames with offset and other faults got replaced by Carver, so probably there shouldn't be so much with offset in the market.


----------



## tobik85 (20. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother it resoled my doubts, thanks.


----------

